# [3615Mavie] : Chroniques de geeks (tome 4)

## geekounet

Quatrième tome des Chroniques de geeks ! (qui fait suite au troisième).

Pour rappel, on peut parler ici de presque tout ce qu'on veut, plus ou moins off, un peu de troll mais pas trop quand même, et en particulier de ce qui ne mérite pas un topic dédié.  :Smile: 

Et donc, on parlait de téléphones, smartphones, et autres gadgets du genre il me semble, on continue dessus.  :Smile: 

----------

## k-root

blackberry, il y a un bon client ssh, des client pop/imap pour se connecter en wifi, .. la syncro ce fait bien sous linux, sauf qq petit soucis sur des update de calendrier depuis google calendar (ics).. 

http://developers.sun.com/mobility/midp/articles/blackberrydev/

edit : pour la syncro, http://www.netdirect.ca/software/packages/barry/sync.php

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Et bien moi je lorgne sur Android, (je suis dans le même cas que toi boozo,  toujours le même portable depuis 5ans...et il souffre un peu là...)

J'attends de voir ce que va donner le Nexus One, il me plait (et oui, c'est du google, mais c'est toujours mieux que du winwin...) le n900 ne me tente pas trop et maemo n'est pas disponible sur plusieurs téléphones, du moins comparé à android ya pas photo... 

Oui android à quelques défauts: google participe à son développement (oui, parce que c'est l'open Handset Alliance surtout il me semble...utiliser "google <-> android" c'est un raccourci trop rapide...bien que je l'emprunte volontiers ^^)

Oui l'android Market connait les joies de la liberté et donc des applications malveillantes "développées" par des gros c**. (mais je pense que là ça va changer, il va y avoir des restrictions misent en place  :Sad:  ça ne peut pas rester comme ça) 

Il ya une rumeur de la sortie d'un nexus Two avec clavier (ou NExus One pro) mais à voir...tout dépend si c'est développé par motorola ou pas... en tous cas, vu la solidité du droid, ce n'est toujours pas moi qui achètera cet ordiphone....

----------

## guilc

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Oui android à quelques défauts: google participe à son développement (oui, parce que c'est l'open Handset Alliance surtout il me semble...utiliser "google <-> android" c'est un raccourci trop rapide...bien que je l'emprunte volontiers ^^)

 

Ah bon ?

Et alors pourquoi, si tu n'as pas de compte gmail et que ta vie n'est pas sur google ton téléphone est amputé de 80% de ses fonctionnalités alors ?

Non, Android est un moyen génial de google pour collecter des infos personnelles, parce que Android marche tellement mieux s'il est synchronisé avec gmail et compagnie (le carnet d'adresses/répertoire dans le téléphone, c'est celui du compte gmail associé......). Tout est fait pour t'inciter à livrer sur un plateau ta vie privée à google...

TOUS les autres OS de téléphone (y compris wiwi mobile) n'ont pas ce souci... Mais Android est un cas particulier et à mon avis celui de tous qui est le plus à éviter...

Pour ma part, j'ai du Symbian S60V3FP2 (e72). J'aurais tendance à le déconseiller : le client mail IMAP (et exchange, mais ça ça me sert pas :p) n'est pas encore stable et plante souvent (modèle sorti il y a 2 mois...). Se rabattre plutôt sur le e71 qui lui est stable  :Smile: . Et le vrai clavier azerty, c'est que du bonheur !

Putty marche très bien dessus pour le SSH, WiFi, client SIP pour faire de la VoIP, le navigateur de base est naze, mais Opera Mobile est génial. Pour la synchro, il utilise les protocoles standards (OpenSync), mais je n'ai pas encore trouvé sous linux de logiciel opensync potable (là, y a une vraie faiblesse sous linux...)

Et... il a une autonomie de Mammouth (en utilisation normale, je tiens 6-7 jours)

----------

## k-root

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Tout est fait pour t'inciter à livrer sur un plateau ta vie privée à google...

 

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Chrome_OS#Strat.C3.A9gie_commerciale_de_Chrome_OS

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Midori

http://publigeekaire.com/2010/01/google-chrome-part-en-campagne-pub-offline-internationale-metro/

----------

## Oupsman

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [off]chez orange je paie 43€/mois (environ) pour 1h de communication et internet et mail illimité...
> 
> virgin propose une offre avec le net illimité à 30€/mois, mais sans device
> ...

 

Je paye 49 pour 2h + 2H et internet/mail illimité, chez Orange. Comment je fais ? J'ai un forfait aïefone ... avec mon e71. J'ai fais un peu de forcing pour qu'Orange le fasse, mais ils peuvent pas refuser.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Bon si vous utilisez gmail, n'hésite, prenez Android vous serez pas déçu  :Smile: 

moi aussi c'est un forfait iphone (origami zen plus), par contre j'ai pris un engagement de 12mois pourvoir changer de device android dans peu de temps si j'en ai envie, pis orange fait de la merde avec android...

----------

## Kazuya

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Et alors pourquoi, si tu n'as pas de compte gmail et que ta vie n'est pas sur google ton téléphone est amputé de 80% de ses fonctionnalités alors ?
> 
> 

 

Ah ben j'aimerais bien que tu me démontres ça...genre quand tu allumes l'ordiphone ça te dit: "vous n'avez pas encore de compte gmail,  du coup android va être bridé à fond, vous ne pourrez qu'appeler et envoyer des sms, merci de votre compréhension"

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Non, Android est un moyen génial de google pour collecter des infos personnelles, parce que Android marche tellement mieux s'il est synchronisé avec gmail et compagnie (le carnet d'adresses/répertoire dans le téléphone, c'est celui du compte gmail associé......). Tout est fait pour t'inciter à livrer sur un plateau ta vie privée à google...
> 
> 

 

Bah après t'es pas obligé de livrer ta vie privée sur un plateau à google... tout en utilisant android.

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> TOUS les autres OS de téléphone (y compris wiwi mobile) n'ont pas ce souci... Mais Android est un cas particulier et à mon avis celui de tous qui est le plus à éviter...
> 
> 

 

Bah les autes OS n'ont pas ce soucis (et encore, tu n'en sais rien...) mais ils en ont d'autres  :Smile:   après de là à éviter à tout prix android... si ça peut te faire plaisir, que tu préfères utiliser winwin... chacun fait comme il veut. Maemo est peut-être mieux, mais pas assez connu et répandu, contrairement à android qui commence à se faire connaitre...

----------

## Solevis

Le fait de lier son compte gmail à Android, est justement une des forces d'Android. C'est vraiment super utile et agréable de pouvoir lire/modifier son agenda, ses flux rss sur son ordinateur de boulot, ou personnel, et qu'on puisse avoir les modifications sur son téléphone en toute transparence.

 *Quote:*   

> Non, Android est un moyen génial de google pour collecter des infos personnelles, parce que Android marche tellement mieux s'il est synchronisé avec gmail et compagnie (le carnet d'adresses/répertoire dans le téléphone, c'est celui du compte gmail associé......). Tout est fait pour t'inciter à livrer sur un plateau ta vie privée à google... 

 

A t'entendre on dirait que google est une société dont le seul but est de récupérer des données sur la vie privée des internautes...

----------

## kwenspc

Dites le monde des bisounours c'est une fiction hein. 

Depuis quand une entreprise fournirait des services par pure magnanimité? Vous imaginez pas la manne que ça représente en terme mercantile, d'avoir accès à toutes ces information.

----------

## k-root

 *Solevis wrote:*   

> Le fait de lier son compte gmail à Android, est justement une des forces d'Android. C'est vraiment super utile et agréable de pouvoir lire/modifier son agenda, ses flux rss sur son ordinateur de boulot, ou personnel, et qu'on puisse avoir les modifications sur son téléphone en toute transparence.

 

c`est possible sans gmail.. sous couvert de cloud-truc-pervasif-computing en wifi/3g on vous fait gober n`importe quoi.

une 2nd edition version 2010 s`impose http://linuxfr.org/2001/02/11/2277.html ..

----------

## guilc

J'aime la naïveté ambiante   :Rolling Eyes: 

Vous verrez dans quelques années, on en reparlera. Mais bon sang, reveillez vous quoi ! sous prétexte que le gentil google soutient quelques projets libres sur google-code, c'est forcément bisounours chez alice au pays des merveilles ?

Vous n'avez pas vu que chaque nouveau projet de google qui sort a pour but de collecter des données utilisateur ? tiens, vous qui avez un compte google, regardez donc votre historique de recherche : google a toutes les recherches que vous avez faites depuis au moins 3 ans (j'ai un collègue qui a ses recherches de 2007... et il en est fier), ainsi que tous les liens cliqués dans les résultats de recherche...

Tiens, et google Latitude alors ? Encore une application kikoolol qui sous prétexte d'être un truc marrant pour géolocaliser ses amis indique... votre position en temps réel à google...

Et bien sûr Android est un pas de plus dans la collecte des données privées. Grace à ça, avant, ils avaient les mails, maintenant ils ont aussi les numéros de téléphone.

Mais heu, y a que mois que ça choque ça ? Faut vraiment avoir le nez dans la merde pour ouvrir les yeux ?

Quant à android amputé de 80% de ses fonctionnalités (synchronisation, etc...) sans compte gmail, c'est pas moi qui le dit, mais la plupart des tests de gphone, confirmé par un ami qui a cédé à la tentation et tourne sous android aussi... k-root : c'est ptet possible sans gmail, mais c'est tellement fait pour que sans passer par gmail c'est de la daubasse anti-ergonomique. Bref : autant ne pas avoir de gphone pour se passer de gmail...

Bref, pour moi un bon téléphone est un téléphone indépendant d'une multinationale genre google qui CENTRALISE mes données, un téléphone sur lequel je peux récupérer et exploiter mes données sans passer par un tiers de "non-"confiance... (oui, je récupère mes mails sur mon mobile en SSL et en IMAP, non, mon opérateur mobile ne peux pas les lire)

----------

## kwenspc

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais heu, y a que mois que ça choque ça ? Faut vraiment avoir le nez dans la merde pour ouvrir les yeux ?
> 
> 

 

Ceux qui se font pigeonner c'est aussi parce qu'il le veulent bien (enfin indirectement: ils veulent surtout pas réfléchir 1 seconde).

----------

## kernelsensei

C'est sur que la position de Google fait réfléchir... Mais il y a quelque chose que je dois leur laisser : Les produits qu'ils sortent sont vraiment intéressants je trouve.

Concernant la vie privée, il est possible de désactiver certaines fonctionnalités du compte google, comme l'historique web. Tu peux aussi désactiver l'envoi de position via Latitude... Personnellement, j'utilise Google Apps, et je trouve cela très pratique. La question de vie privée se poserait avec n'importe quel service de mail, à moins d'avoir son propre serveur. Bon après j'en ai un peu rien à foutre que Google sache que hier à midi j'ai envoyé un mail à une copine pour aller bouffer ensemble... Quand j'ai un mail vraiment "confidentiel" à écrire, je peux toujours le chiffrer.

Pour rester dans le domaine des téléphones portables, on peut citer l'application de Nokia, Nokia Messaging (ou un truc du genre) qui "appelle à la maison" au moment où tu entres tes identifiants/mdp du compte Email que tu veux configurer. Le programme communique avec les serveurs de Nokia en transmettant des identifiants/mdp ... en CLAIR en plus !

De nos jours, avec l'Internet, si on veut vraiment protéger sa vie privée au maximum, il faut tout héberger soi-même et chiffrer les transactions/mail.

----------

## boozo

Merci pour ces retours - Reste à franchir le pas de l'achat  :Smile: 

@mods on pourrait presque faire un fil à part pour centraliser et suivre les évolutions ? un peu comme pour les demandes d'avis de config pour renouvellements de matos non ?

BTW :

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*   
> 
> Mais heu, y a que mois que ça choque ça ? Faut vraiment avoir le nez dans la merde pour ouvrir les yeux ?
> 
>  
> ...

 

Je ne crois pas être un mouton ni un somnambule de la cité non plus mais je constate quotidiennement dans mon entourage professionnel et personnel que ces considérations sont... ah ! comment dire...  :Crying or Very sad:  totalement déconnectées de la vision du monde de l'Humain moyen  - cela va sans dire : limité à ceux de pays industrialisés et sans connotations péjoratives  

Friant de réseaux sociaux, blogs, tchats, IM, tweeter, youtube, annuaires partagés ou tout autre choses faisant des bulles qui arrive sur le marché à grand renfort de marketing, 'Il" pense inconsciemment voire crois littéralement que fort de ces nouveautés (pourtant sans aucune réelle évolution quand on y réfléchi 2 secondes), "Il" se sentira moins seul et qu'"Il" aura plein d'amis, qu'"Il" fera plus de choses et plus utiles et finalement, que le monde Lui sera plus "simple", etc

Et que c'est quand même bô la technique ! Sans le cerveau  :Laughing: 

Non sans rire ! Malheureusement à moins d'attendre encore 20 000 ans d'évolution peut-être : y'a rien à faire pour réveiller les gens ! 

Mais pour finir sur note positive car on en finirait pas d'étaler les exemples de reculs consentis sur les libertés individuelles ne serait-ce que depuis les 5 dernières années et je ne parle même pas d'événements récents : on trouve d'autres phases similaires dans l'histoire et il y a un effet de "balancier" il me semble. Je déplore malgré tout qu'on aille du mauvais côté pour l'instant mais ça redescendra et pour accélérer le mouvement si je puis dire, il faudrait peut-être "Les" laisser pousser à fond la machine - pour qu'elle s'emballe - A nous de faire le gros dos en attendant que çà se passe en formant ceux susceptibles de comprendre et les futurs remplaçants ; en opérant une résistance à chaque fois qu'on le peut voire pourquoi pas opérer des contre-mesures si nécessaire. Et pour ceux qui se sentent l'âme de "chair à canons" vous pouvez toujours faire entendre vos voix mais prenez garde   :Sad: 

nb. Ooops ! A y'est ! taggé "activiste".  Morbleu ! Un post malheureux qui me suivra des décennies !    :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Biloute

Avec Google c'est de pire en pire, on peut même plus aller aux putes discrètement

streetview en espagne

----------

## guilc

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> C'est sur que la position de Google fait réfléchir... Mais il y a quelque chose que je dois leur laisser : Les produits qu'ils sortent sont vraiment intéressants je trouve.

 

Tout à fait, ils ont malgré tout des très bonnes applis, et... un moteur de recherche de qualité.

 *Quote:*   

> Concernant la vie privée, il est possible de désactiver certaines fonctionnalités du compte google, comme l'historique web. Tu peux aussi désactiver l'envoi de position via Latitude... 

 

Ah oui mais non : le fait qu'ils puissent le faire signifie qu'ils le font, même si tu désactives ! La désactivation signifie que TOI tu ne le vois plus, mais pas que EUX ne le voient plus. Bref, ça ne règle rien... (oui, je pars du principe qu'ils sont foncièrement malhonnêtes avec pour but la collecte de données, comme n'importe quelle autre société copmmerciale)

 *Quote:*   

> Personnellement, j'utilise Google Apps, et je trouve cela très pratique.

 

Oui, c'est pratique

 *Quote:*   

> La question de vie privée se poserait avec n'importe quel service de mail, à moins d'avoir son propre serveur. Bon après j'en ai un peu rien à foutre que Google sache que hier à midi j'ai envoyé un mail à une copine pour aller bouffer ensemble... Quand j'ai un mail vraiment "confidentiel" à écrire, je peux toujours le chiffrer.

 

C'est bien là le problème...

Comme le disait il n'y a pas si longtemps Eric Schmidt (PDG de google) : "si je n'ai rien à me reprocher, pourquoi je le cacherais ?" (en gros). C'est malheureusement le point de départ de TOUS les régimes totalitaires hypra-contrôlés, se servant de ça pour justifier chaque recul sur les libertés individuelles. C'est l'argument le plus dangereux  qui soit face à la défense de la vie privée de l'individu. Pourtant, à la base, cela peut paraître anodin...

 *Quote:*   

> Pour rester dans le domaine des téléphones portables, on peut citer l'application de Nokia, Nokia Messaging (ou un truc du genre) qui "appelle à la maison" au moment où tu entres tes identifiants/mdp du compte Email que tu veux configurer. Le programme communique avec les serveurs de Nokia en transmettant des identifiants/mdp ... en CLAIR en plus !

 

Certes, ils se mettent à faire ça pour avoir un concurrent de push mail de blackberry. Mais le client mail nokia est suffisament bien gaulé pour pouvoir faire de l'imap idle sur n'omporte quel serveur imap sans passer par eux (ce n'est pas le cas du client mail android)

 *Quote:*   

> De nos jours, avec l'Internet, si on veut vraiment protéger sa vie privée au maximum, il faut tout héberger soi-même et chiffrer les transactions/mail.

 

Je dirais surtout : il ne faut surtout pas mettre toutes ses billes dans le même panier... Répartir des bribes de sa vie privées sur une multitudes d'acteurs reste encore acceptable à la limite. le problème survient quand un seul acteur centralise TOUT...

----------

## Pixys

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   La question de vie privée se poserait avec n'importe quel service de mail, à moins d'avoir son propre serveur. Bon après j'en ai un peu rien à foutre que Google sache que hier à midi j'ai envoyé un mail à une copine pour aller bouffer ensemble... Quand j'ai un mail vraiment "confidentiel" à écrire, je peux toujours le chiffrer. 
> 
> C'est bien là le problème...
> ...

 

Si je suis d'accord en théorie avec toi, ton argument ne tiens pas 2 minutes dans la "vraie vie" : nous vivons en société, qui dit société dit échange d'informations donc réseaux (dans tous les sens du terme).

Est-ce que ça te pose un problème que ta banquière soit en mesure de te dire qu'hier tu as payé par carte bleue un caleçon à XX euros ? Pourtant c'est la réalité...

Là où la situation commencera vraiment à me faire réagir c'est quand je n'aurais plus choix ou plus de possibilités de contrôles ; aujourd'hui je suis encore libre de ne pas utiliser les produits estampillés Google si je ne le veux pas. Et tant pis pour les pigeons : avant il y avait la sélection naturelle, aujourd'hui il y a la sélection par le manque de réflexion (je ne parle même pas de bêtise).

----------

## guilc

Que ma banquière puisse dire que hier j'ai acheté des slip, à la limite, je vais arriver à faire avec, même si cela ne me plait guère.

par contre, là ou je ça ne va plus du tout (mais alors plus du tout), comme je le disais plus haut, c'est si ma banquière peut dire que j'ai acheté mes slips hier, puis que je l'ai annoncé par mail à ma douce par mail à 10h, puis que j'ai prévu une réunion tuperware sur le sujet le soir même avec des amis (ci-joint la liste des amis). bref...

Le problème majeur n'est pas tant que la vie privée soit quelque peut disséminée (oui, c'est un problème mais difficile dans la société qu'on nous impose de faire autrement), mais bien que toutes les informations privées soient réunies dans les mains d'un seul et même acteur... Qui peut en tirer un bénéfice commercial, et toutes les dérives qu'on peut imaginer, revente d'information, pressions (individuelles ou sociales), etc...

----------

## Pixys

Oui, je suis complètement d'accord concernant la centralisation des infos. Mais encore une fois, tant que tu es libre de ne pas pouvoir le faire...

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

et tout ça pour l'utilisation d'android ??... faut arrêter un peu. 

Dans le pire des cas, on a les sources d'android, on se fait une ROM propre en enlevant tous les trucs google et en regardant chaque moindre ligne pour voir si cela récupère la moindre information sur nous, et basta... 

Tandis que de là à dire que les gens n'ont pas de réflexions, je trouve ça petit. Il y a ceux qui font le choix également que les infos sont récupérés et ils en ont rien à foutre...  

Ce n'est pas parce que tu utilises android, que toute ta vie privé est récupéré et centralisé par google...

----------

## geekounet

Oui bien sûr, on sait tous ça, Google est dirigé par des bisounours.  :Wink: 

Comme dit plus haut, si t'enlèves toutes les Googleries dans Android, tu ne peux plus rien faire avec, en dehors des fonctions de base de téléphonie + SMS, vu que c'est entièrement basé sur des services Google. Autant prendre un mobile classique dans ce cas, ou un mobile sous Mameo pour avoir un smartphone complet (d'ailleurs ça donne bien plus de possibilités qu'Android, t'as tout les dépots Debian de dispo, suffit d'un simple apt-get  :Smile: ).

----------

## Pixys

Cet édito de PC INpact tombe à pic.

@Kazuya : tu vas te taper toutes les lignes de code d'Androïd pour savoir si il y a un truc louche ? Ça m'étonnerait.

Que les gens soient stupides n'est pas forcement la question, certains ont bien connaissance de la situation mais soit ils ne voient pas ça comme un "problème" soit ils s'en désintéressent.

----------

## Magic Banana

Le FreeRunner (téléphone entièrement libre, même la documentation liée au matériel) est moins cher depuis ce mois-ci : http://bearstech.com/shop

Sinon, je n'utilise plus directement Google pour effectuer une recherche sur le Web. À la place : ixquick, numéro 1 pour le respect de la vie privée.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

en compilant sa propre rom android depuis les sources vous avez un smartphone tout à fait fonctionnel et open sources  :Smile: 

mais biensur pas d'accès aux applications google ni au market, donc va falloir trouver les .apk (fichier des applications) sur le net et les installer à la main  :Smile: 

http://www.aegypius.com/2009/12/how-to-make-your-custom-android-rom-under-gentoo-part-1/

----------

## nonas

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Sinon, je n'utilise plus directement Google pour effectuer une recherche sur le Web. À la place : ixquick, numéro 1 pour le respect de la vie privée.

 Merci je connaissais pas. Depuis une semaine j'essayais Duck Duck Go mais j'étais pas entièrement convaincu. Je vais essayer ixquick.

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Utiliser Maemo ? t'as vu sur le nombre impressionnant de mobiles ou il est installé ?? en plus il n'est même pas multitouche... 

Après utiliser le Neo FreeRunner... haha, si j'ai un portable, c'est avant tout pour téléphoner... ça n'est plus bugué comme à sa sortie, ce "vieux" truc ? (parce quoi voilà, paye ton téléphone dépassé... le concepte est bien, super même, mais avec un OS qui fonctionne bien et un hardware plus récent avec plus de possibilités...)

Android est bien, et ça n'est pas fait uniquement par google...  pis de toutes façons c'est pas définitif, on verra d'ici quelques années..Si maemo est disponible sur plusieurs téléphones avec un market, alors on verra...

Sinon faut voir aussi ce que peut donner le prochain iphone (puisqu'apparemment même lui serait meilleur qu'android   :Rolling Eyes:  ...)

----------

## kwenspc

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Si maemo est disponible sur plusieurs téléphones avec un market, alors on verra...
> 
> 

 

Là faut pas trop rêver. Maemo est entièrement fait par et pour Nokia, donc d'ici à le voir sur d'autres produits ça m'étonnerait fort.

Sinon il y a un repos online d'applis pour Maemo et ceux depuis la toute première version (pour n770 à l'époque). Mais faut avouer que la dernière version est très pauvre en applis externe, amha Nokia a dû perdre ses quelques contributeurs au profit d'android.

----------

## Oupsman

En préambule, je vous recommande fortement la lecture du bouquin "The Broken Window" de Jeffery Deaver. 

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ah oui mais non : le fait qu'ils puissent le faire signifie qu'ils le font, même si tu désactives ! La désactivation signifie que TOI tu ne le vois plus, mais pas que EUX ne le voient plus. Bref, ça ne règle rien... (oui, je pars du principe qu'ils sont foncièrement malhonnêtes avec pour but la collecte de données, comme n'importe quelle autre société copmmerciale)
> 
> 

 

N'importe quel opérateur de téléphonie mobile est capable de te géolocaliser avec plus ou moins de précisions. Et uniquement avec ton téléphone, sans que tu actives la puce GPS qui est dedans. 

Maintenant que n'importe quel téléphone un tant soi peu évolué dispose d'un GPS intégré ça devient du flicage permanent. 

Si on commence à réfléchir à ce que tu dis et à ses implications, ça veut dire que ton E72 te flique aussi, vu qu'il dispose d'un GPS intégré. 

Qui te dit qu'il est effectivement débranché* ? Ou que ton opérateur ne te géolocalise pas uniquement sur la base de ton accroche au réseau ?

Personnellement, android ne passera pas par moi pour l'instant, le form factor des téléphones l'embarquant étant loin de me plaire (j'aime pô les mobiles tactiles). 

On verra après la sortie du premier android à vrai clavier, et quand mon e71 aura lâché (et ça c'est pas demain la veille). Quand je vois qu'il a résisté à une chute en vélo à plus de 20 à l'heure. En étant uniquement dans ma poche de pantalon ... 

* ouais je sais là je suis de mauvaise foi, ça se sentirait fortement sur l'autonomie si c'était pas le cas.

----------

## geekounet

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Qui te dit qu'il est effectivement débranché* ? Ou que ton opérateur ne te géolocalise pas uniquement sur la base de ton accroche au réseau ?

 

Comme dit plus haut, ce n'est pas le problème que telle ou telle société possède telle ou telle information sur toi, parce que ça on y coupe pas de toute façon, entre ta banque, ton opérateur tel, ton FAI, l'épicier du coin, les RG, ... Le problème c'est qu'une seule société, ici Google, possède l'ensemble de toutes ces informations sur toi à la fois, ce qui est bien plus dangeureux.

----------

## Solevis

Il existe déjà des Smartphone Android avec clavier physique : HTC Dream, Motorola Droid, etc

----------

## Oupsman

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comme dit plus haut, ce n'est pas le problème que telle ou telle société possède telle ou telle information sur toi, parce que ça on y coupe pas de toute façon, entre ta banque, ton opérateur tel, ton FAI, l'épicier du coin, les RG, ... Le problème c'est qu'une seule société, ici Google, possède l'ensemble de toutes ces informations sur toi à la fois, ce qui est bien plus dangeureux.

 

Je ne sais pas si c'est dangereux, à l'heure actuelle, que l'information soit centralisée. De toutes les façons, avec les réseaux et bases de données actuelles ... Soyons partisans de la théorie du complot et partons du principe que les bases de données sont accessibles à tout le monde (et en pratique on sait tous qu'elles le sont sur réquisition judiciaire). 

Par contre, je pense qu'actuellement, Google n'exploite pas les informations, sauf pour envoyer des publicités plus ciblées.

----------

## El_Goretto

Haagrougrouh!

Aujourd'hui, j'ai perdu pieds pendant quelques fractions de secondes: Benchmarking Debian's GNU/kFreeBSD

 *Phoronix wrote:*   

> There has been an effort underway within the Debian development community to pull the FreeBSD kernel within this distribution to provide an alternative to using the Linux kernel. In essence with this Debian GNU/kFreeBSD project you have the standard Debian package set providing a GNU user-land with a GNU C library, but the FreeBSD kernel is running underneath.

 

Juste ils sont fous  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oh, c'est pas nouveau  :Wink: 

Debian veut s'installer sur tous les noyaux *NIX, que ce soit le pinguouin, le diablotin, voire même le gros barbu  :Smile: 

----------

## yoyo

Concernant l'aspect "vie privée", il me semble que Google ne collecte aucune donnée personnelle (pas liée à un compte) mais fait plutôt de la statistique "de masse" ou "à la volée" (association de mots clés et de pubs lors de la rédaction/lecture de mails mais sans aucun lien avec les utilisateurs). C'est leur corps de métier !

Ça me paraît moins dangereux qu'une banque qui a des informations extrêmement personnelles et précises sur notre vie privée et qui les revend au plus offrant. Car il ne faut pas se leurrer : c'est un business très développé et toutes ces infos sont disponibles par ailleurs pourvu qu'on ait les moyens de les acheter. Le facteur connait pertinemment vos centres d'intérêts (abonnement à "geek-magazine" par exemple), le nombre et la tranche d'âge des personnes qui composent votre famille, vos animaux domestiques etc.

Les grandes surfaces qui tracent les déplacements de leurs clients ou analysent par le biais des cartes de fidélité les habitudes de consommation (à la manière d'Amazon par exemple), les exemples sont innombrables ...

Personnellement, ça ne me gêne pas tant que sa reste anonyme (j'ai pas de compte facebook ou autre par exemple). Je dirai même mieux : je trouve ça très bien. Si ça permet de sauver quelques tonnes de papier glacés non-recyclables en prospectus mal-ciblés qui atterrissent dans les boîtes aux lettres et finissent directement à la poubelle c'est tant mieux !

Si ça permet de montrer que de plus en plus de personnes utilisent un navigateur et un OS libre et de faire pression sur les vendeurs de matériel afin de supprimer la vente liée (ou au moins de proposer des alternatives), c'est tant mieux !

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de mal à mieux cibler les besoins des consommateurs afin de leurs proposer les solutions adaptées plutôt que de perdre du temps, de l'argent et des ressources dans des trucs totalement à côté de la plaque (ou pire d'imposer des solutions inadaptées/non-conformes aux besoins)  !

Enfin, amha, Google n'a aucun intérêt à faire des traitements "nominatifs" : il perdrait toute crédibilité et serait ruiné rapidement puisque c'est son unique gagne-pain (pour le moment du moins).

Mes 0.02 cents

----------

## ppg

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Oh, c'est pas nouveau 
> 
> Debian veut s'installer sur tous les noyaux *NIX, que ce soit le pinguouin, le diablotin, voire même le gros barbu 

 

La grande nouveauté c'est que debian GNU/k-BSD sera maintenant une "architecture" pleinement supportée par le projet debian.

Il sera possible (sans doute ? je n'ai plus de lien pour le prouver) de choisir à l'installation entre le noyau Linux et celui de FreeBSD ; cependant comme debian utilisera toujours la gnu libc certains paquets pourront être commun à la fois à Squeeze/Linux et à Squeeze/BSD.

Bref je suis curieux de voir comment cela va évoluer.

----------

## El_Goretto

De la bonne lecture:

The Performance Of EXT4 Then & Now: le avant/après le "oups, les gars, on va implémenter des fix parce que sinon ça peut merder méchant". Barriers or no barriers, that is the question.

Dynamic Power Management: A Quantitative Approach: ça a pas l'air sexy comme çà, mais c'est juste grandiose: ça cause de gestion de l'énergie, ça explique un peu l'ACPI, les états P ou C des CPU... et plus. J'ai pas encore tout lu (et digéré  :Smile: ). D'ailleurs  *anandtech wrote:*   

> Warning: This article is not suited for quick consumption.

 

----------

## Biloute

Je comprends pas pourquoi ext4 est considéré comme stable, il y a même plusieurs distribution qui le prennnent comme fs par défaut.

J'ai testé ce fs et j'ai eu des soucis de fichiers qui se subtilisaient, j'ai vite reformaté pour ext3.

----------

## Bapt

Je n'ai toujours pas compris pourquoi l'ext3 a été considéré comme stable personnellement vue le nombre de merde que j'ai pu avoir avec.

----------

## Mickael

Ben bordel, après 2 mois sans mise à jour, libdrm et autres m'auront bien cassé les burettes avec libGL.la pfffiou!!!!

Mais heureusement, y'avait ceci :

```
emerge lafilefixer && lafilefixer --justfixit
```

que j'ai appliqué sans comprendre, n'ayant pas suivi les nouvelles de gentoo depuis 4 mois :/

sinon ça en est ou python 3 and Co avec notre pinguoui ??

----------

## Biloute

La derniere version la PS3 avait perdu la possibilité d'installer linux dessus   :Sad: 

Eh bien bonne nouvelle un petit malin connu pour avoir craqué l'Iphone à réussi l'exploit sur la PS3.  :Very Happy: 

http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/

----------

## Leander256

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> La derniere version la PS3 avait perdu la possibilité d'installer linux dessus  
> 
> Eh bien bonne nouvelle un petit malin connu pour avoir craqué l'Iphone à réussi l'exploit sur la PS3. 
> 
> http://geohotps3.blogspot.com/

 

En supposant que sa découverte soit exploitable sur la PS3 slim, es-tu prêt à donner de l'argent à Sony en achetant leur console après qu'ils aient décidé sciemment de ne plus permettre d'y installer Linux?

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Je n'ai pas la PS3 (aussi bien la slim que la grosse), mais je trouve que sony a bien pris les geeks pour des abrutis. 

Ils se sont dit: "cool on va permettre d'installer linux dessus comme ça tous les geek iront l'acheter, on sera sur de faire un minimum de vente", et maintenant que ça a bien marché et qu'ils ont vu qu'ils n'avaient pas spécialement besoin de geeks pour réaliser leurs ventes hop on enlève cette possibilité... 

Donc bon l'exploit est une bonne nouvelle pour ceux qui se sont fait avoir en voulant installer linux dessus, par contre cela ne doit pas être un argument favorable à l'achat de cette console...

----------

## Tom_

Dites, je recherche une petite application permettant de faire du tri dans mon /etc/portage/package.use. J'ai récemment découvert Portpeek : ce programme permet de faire le ménage dans /etc/portage/package*. Toutefois, je souhaiterais aller plus loin pour le fichier package.use. En plus d'obtenir la liste des programmes non installés qui figurent encore dans ce fichier (via Portpeek), j'aimerais un programme qui m'indique les useflags obsolètes, ceux qui sont activés par défaut et qui sont inutiles dans ce fichier ...

Un tel programme existe-t-il ? 

Merci d'avance.

----------

## geekounet

eix-test-obsolete  :Wink: 

----------

## Tom_

Ca a l'air de faire ce dont j'ai besoin! Merci beaucoup  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

[ma vie] Pour en revenir aux téléphones linux-based et les forfaits prohibitifs, je me dois de revoir mon jugement quand à ce dernier point du moins pour la Finlande. J'ai souscris pour un forfait 250 minutes/mois (sans sms, mais ils sont à 6 cents ici, et comme j'en utilise au pire une vingtaine/mois et encore...) à 13€/mois + un téléphone android (samsung galaxy spica) à 13,90/mois + internet 3G illimité à 384kbps (le vrai illimité pas l'illimité "à la française") fournit avec une clé 3G pour le laptop, du coup on peut se connecter au net sur le tel ET sur le laptop via la clé 3G, en même temps (Ça m'a été confirmé) pour  0€/mois la première année (9€/mois la 2ème). Au final je m'en sors pour 26,90/mois la première année (et si je retrouve un travail d'ici là je passerais à un forfait plus bas après 1 an, oui c'est possible ici...). Le contrat étant de 2 ans (en fait c'est 2 ans pour payer le téléphone surtout.)

Fin bref, là j'avoue je suis agréablement surpris. Bien entendu je compte pas mal triturer android afin de me débarrasser des gougeule apps et d'y coller mes applis  pour vérifier mes mails sur mon serveur etc... [/ma vie]

[edit] Me dites pas que vous êtes dégoutés? ^^ je vous promet, sur pas mal d'autres trucs ils se "rattrappent" ici... sécu, transport, toussa... [/edit]

----------

## Biloute

Je suis tombé sur cet extrait d'un épisode des simpsons. J'ai aimé le passage ou bart dit (en se faisant passer pour le patron de mapple)

"Vous pensez être cool parce que vous achetez un telephone 500$ avec plein application à télécharger. Ca coute 8$ à fabriquer et je vous pisse à la raie"

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7kxtz_mapple_tech

----------

## Mickael

Et sinon, vos téléphones, ils ont la fonction téléphone également? ou pas...  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Sinon, je n'utilise plus directement Google pour effectuer une recherche sur le Web. À la place : ixquick, numéro 1 pour le respect de la vie privée.

 

j't'ai un peu cru aveuglément sur ce coup, j'n'ai pas regardé leur vidéo, ni lu en long et en large ce qui y était dit, mais... It's working good so far!

Par contre, si je change le style par défaut, il me demande d'accepter les termes d'utilisation j'sais pas quoi, bien évidemment, en bon gros consommateur, je ne les ai pas [encore] lues, est-ce que par hasard, tu l'aurais déjà fait? Je sais, c'est abusé.. Mais qu'est ce que c'est bon...

Dans tous les cas, merci pour cette trouvaille!

----------

## Magic Banana

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Sinon, je n'utilise plus directement Google pour effectuer une recherche sur le Web. À la place : ixquick, numéro 1 pour le respect de la vie privée. 
> 
> j't'ai un peu cru aveuglément sur ce coup, j'n'ai pas regardé leur vidéo, ni lu en long et en large ce qui y était dit, mais... It's working good so far!
> 
> Par contre, si je change le style par défaut, il me demande d'accepter les termes d'utilisation j'sais pas quoi, bien évidemment, en bon gros consommateur, je ne les ai pas [encore] lues, est-ce que par hasard, tu l'aurais déjà fait? Je sais, c'est abusé.. Mais qu'est ce que c'est bon...
> ...

 

Pour le coup, je me range du côté des "bons gros consommateurs"  :Embarassed:  . Maintenant, les personnes derrière ixquick s'engagent sur la page d'accueil à ne pas même stocker ton adresse IP. Donc a priori (et à moins être franchement des escrocs sans scrupules), ils n'essaient aucunement de construire un modèle par utilisateurs.

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*    *Magic Banana wrote:*   Sinon, je n'utilise plus directement Google pour effectuer une recherche sur le Web. À la place : ixquick, numéro 1 pour le respect de la vie privée. 
> 
> j't'ai un peu cru aveuglément sur ce coup, j'n'ai pas regardé leur vidéo, ni lu en long et en large ce qui y était dit, mais... It's working good so far!
> 
> Par contre, si je change le style par défaut, il me demande d'accepter les termes d'utilisation j'sais pas quoi, bien évidemment, en bon gros consommateur, je ne les ai pas [encore] lues, est-ce que par hasard, tu l'aurais déjà fait? Je sais, c'est abusé.. Mais qu'est ce que c'est bon...
> ...

 

Ils gardent même pas de logs ? Ou plutot ils ne stockent pas ton IP de manière à pouvoir te tracer et connaitre tes recherches ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, c'est zarbi, car cela devient presque une obligation légale   :Confused: 

----------

## gglaboussole

Coucou les gens

Hier Oracle a finalisé le rachat de sun..

J'utilise comme sûrement beaucoup d'entre vous des logiciels sun (openoffice, mysql, virtualbox..etc..)

A priori Oracle prétend ne rien changer au statut de ces softs.... qu'en pensez vous ?

Notamment pour mysql, quel intérêt auraient ils à continuer le dev d'un produit gratuit alors que le SGBD c'est leur fonds de commerce... Devons nous être inquiets ?

----------

## Oupsman

chuis pas inquiet : MariaDB est un clone complet de MySQL.

----------

## kwenspc

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Notamment pour mysql, quel intérêt auraient ils à continuer le dev d'un produit gratuit alors que le SGBD c'est leur fonds de commerce... Devons nous être inquiets ?

 

C'est pas parce que MySQL possède une licence "gratuite" (opensource plutôt hein)  qu'ils ne font pas leur beurre. Déjà il y a la licence proprio (pour les fonctionnalités/modules proprio) et ensuite il y a le service. Tu crois tout de même pas que Sun a acheté MySQL 800M$ et des poussières pour ne rien en retirer?  :Wink: 

Qui plus est MySQL et Oracle (le SGBD) ne jouent pas du tout dans la même cours. C'est pas MySQL avec un système de cluster passif/actif tout pourri (là où oracle fait de l'actif/actif), ou du "vrai" relationel depuis peu (la 5?) qui va aller concurrencer un mastodonte comme Oracle. (et j'en passe un TAS de fonctionnalités que MySQL n'a pas par rapport à Oracle, on parle vraiment de 2 produits trop différents)

Pour Oracle, MySQL représente exactement le segment de marché qu'ils n'attaquent ni n'effleure même pas avec leur produits habituels (trop complexes, trop cher, et de toutes façons techniquement pas adapté à ce pour quoi MySQL est fait). Bon ceci dit, est ce que ça représente assez d'argent pour qu'ils s'y intéressent... possible. On verra bien.

Ensuite, et c'est assez particulier quand on voit la somme payé par Sun (ça devait être compliqué et puis après tout c'est le marché que représentait MySQL qu'ils ont achetés pas le code en soit), Sun a laissé le copyright aux devs MySQL. C'est à dire que les devs actuels (employés de Sun puis d'Oracle maintenant, pour la majeur partie) possèdent toujours leur code. Et c'est très important: c'est ce qui à permit à l'équipe de Widenius de forker sans aucuns problèmes MySQL (et ils peuvent récupérer les devs MySQL sans contrepartie pour Oracle), avec en sus un nouveau moteur, MariaBD dont Oupsman a déjà parlé. Comme en plus c'est une entreprise (Monty Program AB) et donc qu'ils peuvent proposer une garantie de service commerciaux, ils vont pouvoir récupérer petit à petit le marché laissé par MySQL si ce dernier coulait. Ça a sans doute déjà commencé.

Nan franchement MySQL mort? et alors, la relève est déjà là. Seul le nom a changé.

Après il reste PostgreSQL et Ingres, qui concurrencent le même segment que MySQL.

----------

## boozo

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *gglaboussole wrote:*   
> 
> Notamment pour mysql, quel intérêt auraient ils à continuer le dev d'un produit gratuit alors que le SGBD c'est leur fonds de commerce... Devons nous être inquiets ? 
> 
> Qui plus est MySQL et Oracle (le SGBD) ne jouent pas du tout dans la même cours. C'est pas MySQL avec un système de cluster passif/actif tout pourri (là où oracle fait de l'actif/actif), ou du "vrai" relationel depuis peu (la 5?) qui va aller concurrencer un mastodonte comme Oracle. (et j'en passe un TAS de fonctionnalités que MySQL n'a pas par rapport à Oracle, on parle vraiment de 2 produits trop différents)
> ...

 

C'est sûr que vu les fonctionnalités et le prix (prohibitif ? naaannnn   :Twisted Evil:   ) des licences Oracle© et de ses packages : y boxent vraiment pas dans la même catégorie !   :Laughing: 

En ce qui concerne postgre, sans être DBA, je ne classerais pas parmi les concurrents de segment à mysql personnellement ; enfin bon sauf si c'est selon les usages courants que tu dis çà ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> En ce qui concerne postgre, sans être DBA, je ne classerais pas parmi les concurrents de segment à mysql personnellement ; enfin bon sauf si c'est selon les usages courants que tu dis çà ?

 

Usages courants? En environnement pro, j'ai été plusieurs fois amené à choisir prostgresql au détriment de mysql. Et je suis pas du tout partisan de l'un ou l'autre.

----------

## gglaboussole

Ne soyons pas trop inquiets alors... wait and see...

Je fais personnellement un usage bien trop "basique" de mysql pour pouvoir juger, argumenter et mesurer les différences si grandes que vous évoquez..

J'ai en effet l'un de mes amis qui développe de grosses applis pour des courtiers en crédits et des commerces en lignes  (vendues entre 15 et 70 k€ je pense que ça commence à être sérieux) uniquement en php/mysql...

Je pensais donc a priori que mysql pouvait être envisagée comme une base de donnée qui tient la route pour une utilisation professionnelle...(et donc un concurrent potentiel d'Oracle)

A mon niveau d'utilisateur de base, je vois ça comme un danger qu'un groupe comme Oracle prenne le contrôle d'une entreprise certes commerciale (c'est pas un gros mot   :Laughing:  ) mais qui à l'avantage elle, de distribuer une grande partie de ses produits sous gpl...

Je me dis (peut être à tort d'ailleurs) que si Oracle ne peut pas changer la licence des produits Sun sous GPL (ils le pourraient ??) ils peuvent tout simplement stopper leurs développements ou les transformer en espèces de produits d'appels "free" pour leurs logiciels  propriétaires

----------

## boozo

Je ne voulais pas dénigrer mysql par rapport à postgre, ni polémiquer ni encore moins faire d'appel au troll - je me suis mal exprimé - Je prends le terme "concurrent" au sens "outsider/compétiteur presque d'égale force" et pas dans celui de "alternative qui marche bien/sinon très bien/tout aussi bien". (bien sûr qu'on peut faire tourner de grosses appli métier avec un service et/ou des données critiques sur des bases mysql du moment que les devs/admins maîtrisent et on peut tout autant gérer ses contacts perso avec oracle ou db2 si on est givré   :Razz:  )

C'est juste que bon, faut adapter l'outil à chaque besoin - l'efficacité, l'efficience, etc   :Wink: 

Alors je dirais simplement que : à ce que j'en connais (cad <=20%) plus d'avis de quelques DBA pros gaillards et bouteillés qui bossent ou ont bossé avec dans mon entourage, Postgre se classerait plus dans la catégorie "poids lourd" par rapport à mysql niveau robustesse et fonctionnalités et est une bonne alternative à du Oracle quand on n'a pas les moyens par exemple mais mysql reste bien évidemment un très bon outil polyvalent - après c'est peut-être aussi un peu une question de culture/goût/couleur de privilégier l'un ou l'autre quand on est dans le "gris"  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Alors je dirais simplement que : à ce que j'en connais (cad <=20%) plus d'avis de quelques DBA pros gaillards et bouteillés qui bossent ou ont bossé avec dans mon entourage, Postgre se classerait plus dans la catégorie "poids lourd" par rapport à mysql niveau robustesse et fonctionnalités et est une bonne alternative à du Oracle quand on n'a pas les moyens par exemple mais mysql reste bien évidemment un très bon outil polyvalent - après c'est peut-être aussi un peu une question de culture/goût/couleur de privilégier l'un ou l'autre quand on est dans le "gris" 

 

Oui c'est plutôt vrai en effet (les mêmes arguments qui m'ont fait choisir postgres au détriment de MySQL). MySQL devait rattraper un peu son retard avec la branche 5.x mais là elle stagne vue la mouise avec le rachat de Sun par Oracle (déjà que la version 5.3 sortie sous Sun a été une catastrophe. La stable en est restée à la 5.1.x...)

----------

## Fenril

Hello,

D'après certains, les performances serait similaire entre MySQL et PostgreSQL : http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Why_PostgreSQL_Instead_of_MySQL_2009#Benchmarks

Toutefois, d'autres disent que MySQL est plus rapide pour les petites requêtes et transactions sur des petites ou moyennes BD, et PostgreSQL est plus rapide pour les grosses BD. Ce dernier d'ailleurs constitue le premier choix si on veut créer un système d'information géographique basé sur le libre, car supporté par de nombreux logiciels de carto.

PostgreSQL est très proche des standards SQL et possède de nombreuses fonctionnalités, comme l'attribution de variable et la possibilité de créer des règles et contraintes. Un petit tableau comparatif : http://www.zdnet.fr/builder/architecture/base_de_donnees/0,39020907,2127598-2,00.htm Mais il faut en avoir l'utilité de toutes ces fonctionnalités, si on ne les utilise pas, il vaut mieux se tourner vers MySQL ou autre équivalent.

Sinon :

Dites, j'ai une question pour ne pas créer un topic inutilement : je cherche à créer un programme avec l'aide de Glade. J'ai installé la dernière Glade 3, qui du coup ne génère plus le code de l'interface. Ca ne me dérangerait pas plus que ça car cela simplifie pas mal les choses, sauf qu'il y a un truc qui me chagrine : il est nécessaire de garder le fichier d'interface en plus du binaire, on se retrouve avec un fichier de plus pour un programme, je trouve ça moyen. Y a-t-il un moyen de l'intégrer au binaire sans pour autant se farcir l'écriture du main.c et du callback.c ?

----------

## kwenspc

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon :
> 
> Dites, j'ai une question pour ne pas créer un topic inutilement : je cherche à créer un programme avec l'aide de Glade. J'ai installé la dernière Glade 3, qui du coup ne génère plus le code de l'interface. Ca ne me dérangerait pas plus que ça car cela simplifie pas mal les choses, sauf qu'il y a un truc qui me chagrine : il est nécessaire de garder le fichier d'interface en plus du binaire, on se retrouve avec un fichier de plus pour un programme, je trouve ça moyen. Y a-t-il un moyen de l'intégrer au binaire sans pour autant se farcir l'écriture du main.c et du callback.c ?

 

Bah l'idée c'est d'éviter d'avoir l'UI en dur, grâce à la libglade (ou alors tu passes par gtkbuilder). D'ou un fichier XML externe que tu charges au début de ton soft. Ce qui veut dire qu'il te suffit de refaire l'UI pour générer un nouveau fichier XML et hop: t'as modifié l'UI sans toucher au code. Ça apporte un net plus en ce qui concerne la maintenabilité!

Apparemment y a aucun moyen de faire faire à Glade3 du code C, ce que glade2 savait faire.

----------

## Fenril

Il y a un clairement un plus, et je suis tout à fait d'accord là dessus. Cela ouvre d'ailleurs de nombreuses perspectives, notamment de programmer aisément en d'autres langages des applications GTK. Cependant, le fait d'avoir un fichier supplémentaire qui se ballade, ça ne fait pas très propre. Enfin, c'est mon avis. Je vais peut-être passer à Glade 2, qui est toujours maintenu.

Sinon, GtkBuilder permet de se passer de la libglade qu'il vise à terme remplacer. Il simplifie encore un peu plmus l'élaboration de l'interface.

----------

## kwenspc

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> Cependant, le fait d'avoir un fichier supplémentaire qui se ballade, ça ne fait pas très propre.

 

Si ton fichier est rangé là où il faut, genre dans /usr/share/<le nom de ton soft>/ui/... ça fait très propre je trouve  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*    *truc wrote:*    *Magic Banana wrote:*   Sinon, je n'utilise plus directement Google pour effectuer une recherche sur le Web. À la place : ixquick, numéro 1 pour le respect de la vie privée. 
> 
> j't'ai un peu cru aveuglément sur ce coup, j'n'ai pas regardé leur vidéo, ni lu en long et en large ce qui y était dit, mais... It's working good so far!
> 
> Par contre, si je change le style par défaut, il me demande d'accepter les termes d'utilisation j'sais pas quoi, bien évidemment, en bon gros consommateur, je ne les ai pas [encore] lues, est-ce que par hasard, tu l'aurais déjà fait? Je sais, c'est abusé.. Mais qu'est ce que c'est bon...
> ...

 

Des logs anonymes et des cookies anonymes. Voyez cette page pour la politique de confidentialité et cette autre pour encore plus de détails.

----------

## geekounet

 *Fenril wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> D'après certains, les performances serait similaire entre MySQL et PostgreSQL : http://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/Why_PostgreSQL_Instead_of_MySQL_2009#Benchmarks
> 
> Toutefois, d'autres disent que MySQL est plus rapide pour les petites requêtes et transactions sur des petites ou moyennes BD, et PostgreSQL est plus rapide pour les grosses BD. Ce dernier d'ailleurs constitue le premier choix si on veut créer un système d'information géographique basé sur le libre, car supporté par de nombreux logiciels de carto.
> ...

 

MySQL n'est plus rapide que sur des requêtes suffisamment simples et en utilisant le vieux moteur MyISAM qui est fait pour ça, mais qui ne supporte pas les clés étrangères, ni les transactions ni plein d'autres fonctionnalités avancées du genre et qui sont pourtant indispensables. De plus, le moteur InnoDB est loin derrière en perfs, et n'est pas pour autant flamboyant sur les fonctionnalités manquantes du MyISAM, sa gestion des transactions est pas mal foireuse entre autres (j'en ai fait les frais  :Sad: ).

PostgreSQL est techniquement supérieur en tout point par rapport à MySQL, je ne vois vraiment pas d'argument technique qui mettrait MySQL en avant, à part le fait que beaucoup d'applications sont conçues pour fonctionner uniquement avec MySQL, à la place d'avoir une couche d'abastraction comme il se doit, et bah là on a pas trop le choix... De plus, je préfère le mode de développement communautaire de PostgreSQL face au mode commercial de MySQL, et qu'il est codé bien plus proprement, l'ajout d'une fonctionnalité ne nécessitant pas de réécrire la moitié du moteur, alors que c'est tout l'inverse chez MySQL. Avoir un moteur de DB unique qui gère tout correctement avec des perfs correctes est aussi un gros avantage face à MySQL et ses multiples moteurs qui oblige à faire des concessions sur les perfs et/ou telles ou telles fonctionnalités. (ouais bon ya un moteur PostGIS aussi, mais c'est juste un patch spécifique du premier pour usage bien particulier).

Niveau concurrence, PostgreSQL pourrait bien rivaliser avec Oracle dans certains cas pas trop lourd, mais il est capable de remplacer MySQL dans tous les cas de figures.

C'est vendredi.  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> C'est vendredi. 

 

Ouais putain! Encore et déjà!

[Fallait que  ça sorte, et pis fête po chier y'a un nou vaut statut à près advocate!]

----------

## Magic Banana

Pétition pour stopper les brevets logiciels en Europe ! (avec sur la droite de la page, une vingtaine d'exemples de brevets logiciels, tous aussi stupides les uns que les autres, et qui ont pourtant été accordés en Europe où les brevets logiciels ne sont pas valides... pour le moment !) Ajoutez votre signature aux 46 000 qui y sont déjà.

----------

## Biloute

Bonjour. Je suis plutôt friand des video que canal+ met sur son site. Le problème est que ce sont des videos utilisent flash et pendant la lecture, l'écran de veille se déclenche.

Est-ce que vous auriez une solution pour désactiver l'ecran de veille avec les video en flash. (avec mplayer on a USE=" xscreensaver")?

J'ai vu aussi des video récupérées qui donne un fichier dont l'extension est flv, je suppose qu'il est possible donc d'enregistrer ces videos sur le HDD mais comment faire sur Gentoo?

----------

## Mickael

Salut Biloute,

ben tu désactives ton écran de veille comme ça pas de problème. Puis tu sauvegardes soit avec save as depuis firefox par exemple, ou alors wget l'adresse --> hdd en console, puis tu lis le fichier flash (flv)

----------

## Magic Banana

Comment le Web risque de se faire piéger par H264 ? En ignorant les problèmes de brevets qu'il pose et en continuant à l'adopter sans coût jusqu'en 2016... et après ?!

----------

## xaviermiller

Aha ! Encore une belle Googlerie  :Smile: 

Allez, on lance les paris : quand Internet deviendra invivable ? dans 2 ans ? 5 ans ? 10 ans ?

----------

## geekounet

Quand la loi Loppsi sera votée.

----------

## xaviermiller

ah oui, j'oubliais ce "petit" paramètre. Et en même temps, si on surfe honnêtement, je ne vois pas le souci...

----------

## geekounet

Quand les FAI devront bloquer les IP de serveurs mutualisés hébergeant des sites qui m'intéresse, parce qu'un autre site sur ce même serveur émet des idées contre notre gouvernement, ça sera très génant.  :Wink: 

Pour rappel, la loi Loppsi agit au niveau des FAI, pas des usagers, donc le fait que tu fasses des trucs légaux ou pas ça ne change rien.

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ah oui, j'oubliais ce "petit" paramètre. Et en même temps, si on surfe honnêtement, je ne vois pas le souci...

 

Ne le prend pas comme une attaque personnelle, mais j'ai l'impression que les "honnêtes" citoyens ne voient jamais le problème.

Histoire de rebondir, l'honnète citoyen ne voit pas non plus le problème à ce que son traffic web soit "loggué" (c'est quoi le mot français pour dire ça?), car de toutes façons il ne fait rien d'illégal..

----------

## xaviermiller

Le logging ne me gène pas plus, car au moins tu sais que tu est fiché.

Tu l'es déjà dans la vie réelle, via les sociétés de télémarketing, ta carte bancaire, les sondages bidon, les concours.

Et le jour où je constate qu'internet est plus un frein qu'autre chose, je me désabonne. Et j'apprendrai à mes futurs enfants les joies des livres et encyclopédies, et choisirai une école qui ne force pas à ne faire ses leçons que via google et wikipedia.

----------

## truc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Le logging ne me gène pas plus, car au moins tu sais que tu est fiché.

 

Ça va la pillule ne semble pas difficile à avaler pour toi! Il suffit de dire que des choses pas cool sont faites pour qu'elle soient acceptées!

 *Quote:*   

> Tu l'es déjà dans la vie réelle, via les sociétés de télémarketing, ta carte bancaire, les sondages bidon, les concours.

 

Encore une fois puisqu'ils y en a déjà qui ont ce genre de pratique, pourquoi pas d'autres! Hum, mouais, ça ne me semble pas suffisant comme 'bonne raison'.

 *Quote:*   

> Et le jour où je constate qu'internet est plus un frein qu'autre chose, je me désabonne. Et j'apprendrai à mes futurs enfants les joies des livres et encyclopédies, et choisirai une école qui ne force pas à ne faire ses leçons que via google et wikipedia.

 

Écoute, c'est super naïf de ta part, regarde, déjà en France, t'es obligé d'avoir un compte en banque pour te faire payer ton salaire, C'est une grosse connerie qui bien évidemment fait très plaisir aux banques...

Tu ne vois pas le rapport? Et bien, ça n'était pas le cas avant, maintenant tu n'as pas le choix. Tu peux voir également qu'on a de plus en plus de mal à payer par chèques (pourtant les moyens de le faire de manière sécurisée existent!), par chance la carte monéo n'a pas percé, mais, on risque réellement de ne plus avoir le choix dans un futur pas si lointain...

Donc, ton idée de revenir aux valeures sûres quand bon te semblera, elle est bien sympa, sauf qu'elle n'est pas réaliste pour un sous. Le net est un droit, je crois avoir entendu, mais bientôt, il ne sera plus forcément un choix, 

J'peux continuer, regarde comment c'est galère de payer ses impôts quand tu ne choisis pas le prélèvement mensuel (sans compter qu'il FAUT maintenant faire sa déclaration PAR LE NET!) 

Je ne rejette pas tout en bloque, j'dis juste qu'on a de moins en moins le choix, et ça fait flipper, ou en tout cas, ça devrait!

Autre exemple: je crois me souvenir que lorsque je payais mon abonnement transport à l'année dans une certaine grande ville, je ne profitais pas du ou des deux mois gratuits des vacances scolaires dont profitaient ceux ayant choisis le prélèvement. Mais bon, j'avais quand même le choix de la formule...

Monsieur honnête a, de toutes façons, certainement l'impression de faire une bonne affaire avec ces deux mois gratuits...

----------

## kwenspc

Sans vouloir tourner autour du pot: la dérive c'est le risque justement qu'un système aille chercher des poux à tous le monde, même aux gens honnêtes. Et pour le moment les outils propices à toutes sortes de dérives sont fabriqué à foison, il y a de quoi s'inquiéter.

Mais on peut faire la grenouille en attendant, et se laisser petit à petit "avoir". Comme dis truc, plus on va de l'avant dans cette direction moins il sera facile à tout un chacun de revenir en arrière (ou alors faut une prise de conscience globale...)

----------

## xaviermiller

@truc: je suis en Belgique, pas dans un pays totalitaire qui enferme des gamines de 14 ans en pyjama, menottées...  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ajouterais qu'en Belgique, on est en avance de plusieurs années concernant les "automatismes" : les chèques sont bannis depuis 10 ans, et apparemment sans avoir eu de crise paranoïaque.

Pour nos données, nous avons une commission de contrôle qui vérifie que les données privées sont bien gérées. Bossant dans l'IT, je te confirme qu'elle est très tatillonne concernant les bases de données. J'ai donc confiance. Ou candide ?

J'ai connu l'Internet en 1992. Un droit ? Mais arrêtez vos délires ? Est-ce que le téléphone est un droit ? Le courrier papier ? C'est un moyen de communication, qui, une fois quitté l'armée (ARPA) et les universités, est devenu 100% commercial. Qui dit commercial, dit pubs, fichages.

Et avec la parano "terroriste" des "grandes nations" "blanches" (europe, USA), on sera fichés encore plus.

Attention: d'ici quelques mois/années, vous aurez aussi un passeport biométrique, comme ici en Belgique.

Et alors ? bah...

----------

## Magic Banana

Un journaliste du Monde.fr écrit sur LOPPSI 2. Le titre : "Les pédophiles n'ont rien à craindre de la LOPPSI. Les internautes, si.". Bien écrit et bien argumenté.

----------

## truc

J'voulais vous faire part de ma trouvaille fortuite de n2n http://www.ntop.org/n2n/

Une sorte de VPN p2p, il y avait une idée de projet similaire par ici à un moment donné, mais je ne pense pas qu'il y avait eu suite!

----------

## xaviermiller

Techniquement, ça a l'air intéressant, mais vu la date de la page, ça a l'air resté en projet.

----------

## kwenspc

 *truc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Une sorte de VPN p2p, il y avait une idée de projet similaire par ici à un moment donné, mais je ne pense pas qu'il y avait eu suite!

 

n2n est has-been. Il y a quelques projets du genre: cloudvpn et tinc pour ne citer que les "plus aboutis". Cloudvpn est à préféré.

----------

## truc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> n2n est has-been. Il y a quelques projets du genre: cloudvpn et tinc pour ne citer que les "plus aboutis". Cloudvpn est à préféré.

 

Ooops coupable! Je n'avais pas fait gaffe, j'étais speed, tombé dessus par hasard, bref, j'avais baissé ma garde! Cela ne se reproduira plus!   :Wink: 

Merci pour les deux autres projet ceci dit, j'ai plus de temps là   :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

Je suis en train de regarder de très près openbsd  :Smile:  Oui je sais je ->[]

----------

## truc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Je suis en train de regarder de très près openbsd  Oui je sais je ->[]

 

J'ai essayé récemment (comprendre, au même moment où la 4.6 est sortie), et j'ai vraiment bien aimé, j'ai mlaheureusement été limité au niveau du matériel (pour le wifi notamment), mais sinon, j'ai vraiment été comblé. Sans dénigrer pour autant, c'est beaucoup plus facile pour un novice(en BSD) de s'y retrouver avec openbsd qu'avec freebsd.

Enfin, voila, j'te souhaite zéro incompatibilité matérielle:)

----------

## Oupsman

En fait, je veux essayer les fonctionnalités de routages. Donc uniquement du réseau RJ45 (gigabit & 100 M) une console en mode texte (voire en série si je peux  :Mr. Green:  ) 

Un dd IDE de 80 Go, un DVD IDE au besoin.

En fait, tout ce qui me manque c'est un boitier  :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

/mylife : ma gateway routeur/firewall @home est passée sous obsd depuis quelques semaines aussi   :Wink: 

seule anicroche principale a noter : un pb de connexion DB9 (seule interface dispo sur l'alixboard que j'ai acheté pour l'usage car je voulais de l'itx 

 fanless et en cf card) qui refusait de communiquer avec minicom... forcément, le cable nullmdem couplé à l'adaptateur usb-DB9 qu'on m'a vendu pour un croisé était en fait un droit *no comment* J'ai mis du temps à piger la cause mais depuis tout roule... un regret peut-être : après l'install qui prend vraiment rien de temps et comprendre un peu pf (mais j'ai moins souffert qu'avec iptables c'est sûr et au moins j'ai pas vomi) ben y'a rien à faire... c'est déroutant   :Laughing: 

/mylife

----------

## truc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> /mylife : ma gateway routeur/firewall @home est passée sous obsd depuis quelques semaines aussi   [...]c'est déroutant 
> 
> /mylife

 

Arf, zut alors   :Rolling Eyes:   :Wink: 

----------

## Tom_

J'ai une question et je ne sais pas trop où là poser! 

J'ai un compte Gmail que j'utilise pour mes mails persos. Je lis mes mails à la maison et à l'extérieur via le webmail et sur mon téléphone portable en IMAP. Avant ca, je récupérais mes mails en POP chez moi avec Kmail, ce qui me permettait de les classer et trier en local aisément. Par contre, je n'avais aucune synchro avec le webmail et l'accès IMAP.

Aujourd'hui, j'aimerais bien récupérer mes mails à la maison et sur mon téléphone en IMAP, et le reste du temps via le Webmail. 

Par contre, je souhaiterais pouvoir trier mes mails quand je les recois sur Kmail, mais que ca n'ait pas d'implication sur ma boite Gmail en elle même. En gros,

- j'ai un tri relativement simple sur le Webmail de Gmail (quelques labels et quelques filtres)

- sur mon téléphone, je récupère en IMAP quelqu'uns de ces labels

- et j'aimerais récupérer sur mon pc fixe mes mails en IMAP (pour avoir la synchro sur les mails lus ou non), et les trier de façon beaucoup plus précise que sur le Webmail! En revanche, je ne veux pas que ce tri en local soit répercuté sur ma boite mail en ligne, c'est possible, ca ? 

Merci.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *truc wrote:*   

> J'voulais vous faire part de ma trouvaille fortuite de n2n http://www.ntop.org/n2n/
> 
> Une sorte de VPN p2p, il y avait une idée de projet similaire par ici à un moment donné, mais je ne pense pas qu'il y avait eu suite!

 

Oui, je plaide coupable   :Confused: 

Contrairement à ce que je pensais, je n'ai pas eu l'opportunité de pouvoir travailler dessus avec un appui côté activité professionnelle, et je n'ai pas la motivation de lancer le projet sur mon temps libre avec 100% de la charge à moi seul.

Ceci étant, la problématique m'intéresse toujours...

----------

## Magic Banana

Google pourrait, en libérant le codec vidéo VP8 et en l'utilisant sur Youtube, mettre un terme aux incertitudes qui pèse sur le Web : "la menace des actions en justice pour violation de brevet et des royalties à verser pèsera sur tous les développeurs de logiciel, les créateurs de vidéo, les fabricants de matériel informatique, les sites Internet et les entreprises du Web". C'est tout le sens de la lettre envoyée à Google par la Free Software Foundation et que l'on retrouve traduite et mise en contexte sur Framablog. C'est notamment l'avenir du navigateur Web Firefox qui est en jeu. Même LeMonde.fr en parle.

----------

## Magic Banana

Le pacte pour le logiciel Libre est de sortie pour les prochaines élections régionales. Déjà 67 candidats l'ont signé. Voyez lesquels voire contacter ceux de votre région qui ne l'ont pas encore été.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le pacte pour le logiciel Libre est de sortie pour les prochaines élections régionales. Déjà 67 candidats l'ont signé. Voyez lesquels voire contacter ceux de votre région qui ne l'ont pas encore été.

 

Ça va vite ! Moins de 24h plus tard il y a déjà plus de 100 signataires. Et pas un seul UMP !

----------

## jerep6

Peut on dire au driver vesa (xorg) de forcer une résolution précise ? 

Je voudrais du 1440x900, mais je n'obtiens que du 1024. Mon écran supporte bien évidemment la résolution souhaitée.

Voilà une partie du xorg.conf

```
Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Default Screen"

        Device          "Configured Video Device"

        Monitor         "Configured Monitor"

        DefaultColorDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1440x900"

        EndSubSection

EndSection
```

----------

## boozo

Peut-être qu'il ne le supporte pas en 24bit - tu as essayé en le baissant à 16 ?

Sinon tu peux essayer de définir un modeline spécifique - en utilisant la commande gtf i.e.

----------

## guilc

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

> Peut on dire au driver vesa (xorg) de forcer une résolution précise ? 

 

Le problème est là.

vesa supporte les modes... vesa  :Wink: 

C'est un driver générique !

Donc que les résolutions bateau : 640x480, 800x600, 1024x768, 1280x1024, 1600x1200

Pour avoir d'autres résolution, il faut passer par le driver de ta carte.

----------

## xaviermiller

ou utiliser uvesafb

----------

## geekounet

Non, VESA 3.0 permet d'utiliser des résolutions arbitraires, pas forcément les résolutions 4:3 de base. uvesafb le supporte, entre autres.

----------

## jerep6

J'ai opté pour le driver nv avec une modeline et ça fonctionne.

Avec vesa et la modeline l'écran m'indique un problème de fréquence / résolution, mais pourtant il affiche l'image. Je n'ai pas VESA 3.0

Merci.

```
Modeline "1440x900_60.00"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync
```

----------

## boozo

de nada   :Wink: 

Peut voir le message d'erreur en question et/ou le log de X quelque part ? (ce qui est pertinent des infos EDID j'entends)

----------

## jerep6

 *boozo wrote:*   

> de nada  
> 
> Peut voir le message d'erreur en question et/ou le log de X quelque part ? (ce qui est pertinent des infos EDID j'entends)

 

Avec vesa j'obtiens du 2048x1536 au lieu du 1440x900. Mais bon c'est pas grave vu qu'avec le driver nv ça fonctionne nickel.

xorg.log avec vesa

Est ce que les cartes graphiques ont une résolution maximum ? Car j'ai des vielles cartes graphiques (voodoo, s3, rage 128 ...) et je n'arrive pas à afficher du 1440x900. Soit c'est ma configuration (pilote vesa ou voodoo) ou soit c'est les cartes qui sont en tord.

----------

## boozo

ben les drivers oui il me semble mais le plus limiant reste quand même l'écran i.e. ce que tu as fait pour vesa qui gère des modes classiques par défaut mais que tu peux forcer dans une certaine plage de résolution. Mais je ne suis pas un expert côté graphique/video pour en dire plus.

L'est p't'êt' pas bon ton modeline 1440x900 ?

Sinon je sais que tu peux nommer et injecter un mode avec xrandr sur la base du modeline définit mais 2048x1536 çà ressemble au max de l'écran ou alors il perd les pédales et affiche une valeur bidon mais qui ne correpond pas à la résolution réelle active.

----------

## guilc

Je cherchais un bon petit guide synthétique qui présente les bases de fonctionnement/architechture de linux, et tuning de base, pour faire une présentation...

Bah je vous invite grandement à cette lecture : http://www.redbooks.ibm.com/redpapers/abstracts/redp4285.html il y a un PDF de ... 168 pages (petite lecture j'ai dit  :Mr. Green: )

Ca survole de manière très claire la plupart des aspects de linux, process, temps CPU, mémoire, pile tcp, lecture des indicateurs qu'on trouve dans /proc, etc... c'est très fournit, et je trouve ce doc assez génial.

Y a très bon, mangez-en !  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Je cherchais un bon petit guide synthétique qui présente les bases de fonctionnement/architechture de linux, et tuning de base, pour faire une présentation...
> 
> Bah je vous invite grandement à cette lecture : http://www.redbooks.ibm.com/redpapers/abstracts/redp4285.html il y a un PDF de ... 168 pages (petite lecture j'ai dit )
> 
> Ca survole de manière très claire la plupart des aspects de linux, process, temps CPU, mémoire, pile tcp, lecture des indicateurs qu'on trouve dans /proc, etc... c'est très fournit, et je trouve ce doc assez génial.
> ...

 

Normal, c'est un redbook ... En attendant, je m'en vais le télécharger et le lire  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Une terrible nouvelle pour l'avenir du Web :

 *brandon wrote:*   

> Jeff Jaffe, Software Patent Supporter, Microsoft Apologist, Ex-IBM Ex-Novell FSF hating troll is now the CEO of the W3C. (...) Now we'll likely not see any new standards that aren't implemented in an IE based browser first.

 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Le pacte pour le logiciel Libre est de sortie pour les prochaines élections régionales. Déjà 67 candidats l'ont signé. Voyez lesquels voire contacter ceux de votre région qui ne l'ont pas encore été. 
> 
> Ça va vite ! Moins de 24h plus tard il y a déjà plus de 100 signataires. Et pas un seul UMP !

 

À deux jours du scrutin, 250 signataires dont une moitié pour les candidats Europe Écologie.

----------

## Magic Banana

Un entretien très intéressant avec Eben Moglen interrogé au sujet des alternatives personnelles (à la maison ou dans sa poche) au "cloud computing" dont les logs sont le support d'une surveillance de l'internaute dans des buts commerciaux.

----------

## El_Goretto

Session de rattrapage de lecture de la chronique et... merci guilc pour ce bon miam  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

Hum, dites, l'atom z520 c'est bien du 32 bits only? Que je parte pas sur un mauvais chroot...

----------

## Biloute

Oui c'est que du 32 bits mais avec l'Hyper-Threading je crois qu'il n'a pas besoin des ACPI governors

Oula tu veux mettre du linux sur du Poulsbo?

J'espere que tu ne sera pas déçu des faibles performances de la carte video.

----------

## kwenspc

Je l'ai acheté pour coder ce bouzin, donc ça devrait suffire  :Wink: 

Par contre la cg est pas si pourri, c'est du PowerVR dedans (la même chose que dans les nit n800/n900). Juste que le driver est inexistant, et c'est rien de le dire...

----------

## geekounet

Sinon, ya les Atom 300 qui sont 64bit, mais surtout liés à la plateforme nVidia Ion malheureusement. Dommage que le 64bit ne soit pas plus répandu que ça dans les Atom, j'ai du y renoncer du coup.

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourquoi ? Parce que 64, c'est mieux que 32, selon les marketeux ?  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pourquoi ? Parce que 64, c'est mieux que 32, selon les marketeux ? 

 

Pas selon les marketeux. T'as plus de registres généraux (sans doute la plus grosse différence) + quelques petites autres choses qui font que c'est mieux oui.

----------

## geekounet

Dans mon cas principalement parce que ça permet d'avoir 4GiB de ram au complet sans cette horreur de PAE, et que ZFS est plus stable en 64bit qu'en 32bit (pas trop prévu pour, à la base), et donc vu que je voulais me faire un NAS avec ça...  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, j'envisagerais bien un mini-PC qui servirait de NAS  :Wink: 

Es-tu content de la config que tu as monté ? Et niveau bruit, consommation ?

----------

## kwenspc

Comme petit serveur les atoms se démerdent pas mal. Avec j'ai remplacé un P3 600 qui me suffisait (matos complètement rincé, il tenait plus 1h sans freezer.) donc 2 cores en 64bits c'est sûr ça poutre à côté. Coté conso, il y a eu un topic il y a pas trop longtemps sur les alims mini-itx, ça permet de réduire. J'ai pris une alim atx normal donc j'imagine que je suis pas dans une config optimum. Coté bruit après vu que c'est du fanless à part l'alim ça va oui. (Les cm intel atom par contre ont un ventilo sur le chipset, c'est une véritable horreur ces trucs)

Sinon 2g de ram et 1To de stockage. Tout dépend de ce l'utilisation qu'on en a, le mien c'est plus un serveur véritable qu'un NAS.

----------

## guilc

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Comme petit serveur les atoms se démerdent pas mal. Avec j'ai remplacé un P3 600 qui me suffisait (matos complètement rincé, il tenait plus 1h sans freezer.) donc 2 cores en 64bits c'est sûr ça poutre à côté.

 

Je confirme, moi c'est un Celeron D 2.5GHz que j'ai remplacé, et même à côté de ça, ça poutre grave. Légère perte en puissance pure, mais le passage au dual-core récupère bien la perte de puissance en terme de latence/interactivité. Apache est mieux servi, la perte est seulement visible sur le temps de passage dans spamassin (mais on peu en faire passer plus à la fois, donc l'un dans l'autre...), mais bon, on a vu plus grave.

 *Quote:*   

> Coté conso, il y a eu un topic il y a pas trop longtemps sur les alims mini-itx, ça permet de réduire. J'ai pris une alim atx normal donc j'imagine que je suis pas dans une config optimum.

 

Atom 330 + Velociraptor 300Go (8W) + Modem (donné pour 5W) : http://www.xwing.info/print.php?p=rrd&name=ups-xwing

 *Quote:*   

> Coté bruit après vu que c'est du fanless à part l'alim ça va oui. (Les cm intel atom par contre ont un ventilo sur le chipset, c'est une véritable horreur ces trucs)

 

L'avantage de l'alim mini-ITX par rapport à de l'ATX, c'est que c'est fanless  :Mr. Green:  un bloc externe genre portable, et un étage de conversion fanless dans le boitier. Sans parler du rendement bien sûr.

Le ventillo sur le chipset, on peut le faire sauter (voir sur le topic dont tu parle, je l'évoque). Perso, j'ai mis ça sur le northbridge ainsi que que CPU : http://images.google.com/images?oe=UTF-8&q=nb47j&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&hl=fr&tab=wi

Et j'ai deux noctua en 8cm qui font l'extraction du boitier à vitesse minimale (donc inaudibles, normal, c'est des noctua)

Et le résultat est correct : http://www.xwing.info/print.php?p=rrd&name=system-sensors

----------

## Poussin

Vu sur LeMonde.fr

 *Quote:*   

>  [...]Alors qu'aujourd'hui, la quasi-totalité des lecteurs vidéo utilisent la technologie Flash d'Adobe, l'évolution du HTML [...]

 

J'ai mal aux yeux...

----------

## kwenspc

En fait je pense que c'est pas une connerie, juste une ',' de trop après "Alors qu'aujourd'hui". Parce que la phrase dans son ensemble prend le bon sens justement. Fin je trouve.

----------

## xaviermiller

HTML n'est bon qu'à mettre en page des articles du CERN, indexés par gopher.

Après, tout le monde veut des applications en ligne et chipote avec javascript, ou utilise des "vrais" outils comme flash, silverlight...

/me retourne dans ses layettes

----------

## geekounet

Ton "vrai outil" il demande un octocore avec 16GiB de ram, et il n'est supporté que sur un ensemble limité d'OS et de plateformes, en plus de n'être ni standard, ni ouvert et encore moins libre, d'inclure un dispositif de DRM et d'être bourré de failles de sécu.

----------

## Ezka

Tiens à propos de mini PC ... j'ai vu un article sur un futur shuttle qui à l'air sympa : par là.

Tout ptit à glisser sous un bureau ou derrière un écran, surement hors de prix à sa sortie mais bon.

----------

## Oupsman

Je suis dégouté de voir que Solaris 10 n'est plus gratuit. J'étais p'tet un peu trop optimiste suite au rachat de Sun par Oracle. Déjà que http://www.sun.com pointe maintenant sur le site d'Oracle  :Sad:  Opensolaris reste gratuit et libre lui par contre. Ceci dit, les mises à jours seront-elles maintenant aussi fréquentes qu'avant ?

----------

## Magic Banana

Comme vous le savez, l'OOXML tel que normalisé par l'ISO n'est implémenté nul part (une première pour une normalisation en procédure rapide... d'un document de plusieurs milliers de pages !). La prochaine mouture de la suite MS Office ne changera rien à cet état de fait.. Le président de la réunion à l'issu de laquelle OOXML a été standardisé, écrit sur son blog :

 *Alex Brown wrote:*   

> It seems to me that without a change of direction the entire OOXML project is now surely heading for failure.

 

----------

## gregool

Salut,

quelqu'un connait-il OSCAR ? aka Outil Système Complet d'Assistance Réseau

http://oscar.crdp-lyon.fr/wiki/

c'est à base de Gentoo, ça permet de cloner restaurer des postes etc.

je cherche une alternative libre à Rembo que je pourrais déployer dans l'educ nat, donc une solution orientée utilisateur, si vous avez une idée...

Merci,

----------

## xaviermiller

LTSP ?

----------

## Poussin

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> LTSP ?

 

```
echo "LTSP" >> TODO.longues.soirees.d.hiver
```

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   LTSP ? 
> 
> ```
> echo "LTSP" >> TODO.longues.soirees.d.hiver
> ```
> ...

 

Si tu veux un exemple en "life", le LUG CulBUTTE à Braine l'Alleud a participé à une configuration pour une association à Braine-le-Château (Brabant Wallon)  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

 *gregool wrote:*   

> je cherche une alternative libre à Rembo que je pourrais déployer dans l'educ nat, donc une solution orientée utilisateur, si vous avez une idée...

 

Je vais faire un peu de pub mais bon... http://www.dotriver.eu/  une SSLL qui font du bureau distant sous Linux.  :Smile:  (je bosse dans leurs locaux en fait  :Razz: ). Et ils gèrent déjà plusieurs écoles, à priori.

----------

## gregool

Merci pour les idées

@geekounet ce type de solution ça serait top mais je n'ai aucun espoir que ça soit retenu...

de toutes manières vu qu'il ya énormement d'établissements avec 500 pcs qui se partagent un ADSL 1Mbs, même avec une ouverture d'esprit plus grande, il va falloir patienter avant de voir ça en production.

je regarde coté LTSP, et un autre truc qui s'appelle FOG qui est deja utilisé dans l'educ à certains endroits.

----------

## kwenspc

/me découvre les joies de la technologie sous linux: clé 3g huawei e160 et wvdial rulez. (j'aurais parié que c'était plus compliqué, je me suis bien trompé)

----------

## Magic Banana

L'Europe milite pour des standards ouverts dans les marchés publics. Les lobbies privateurs sont à l'œuvre pour expliquer que "Libre" et "privateur", c'est presque la même chose. Mouais : c'est juste antagoniste !

----------

## xaviermiller

Tiens, dans le débat "soyons libres", avez-vous déjà joué le jeu avec ACCEPT_LICENCES ?

Pour l'instant, j'essaie de ne me cantonner qu'à "@FREE", et je vais ainsi devoir résoudre les masks sur

- wine (des fontes Microsoft installées -> USE="-truetype")

- flash (ok, mais swfdec et gnash sont "mignons" et pas assez fonctionnels)

- virtualbox-ose-additions

Le reste semble passer assez bien.

Pourquoi fais-je celà ? parce que je me rends compte qu'il y a encore trop de blobs binaires et propriétaires ("privateurs" comme dit si bien notre Banane Magique  :Wink: ) ; et que si on veut aller jusqu'au bout de nos idées, être gratuit ne suffit pas, il faut être libre  :Smile: 

A propos, y a-t-il une option dans portage pour refuser des paquets binaires, ne vouloir que les sources ? (et tant pis pour les trucs sans sources...)

----------

## xaviermiller

Autre question : y a-t-il moyen de bloquer les ebuilds qui sont des "blobs binaires", c'est-à-dire qui ne sont pas des sources compilées sur la machine ? (ou réciproquement) ?

EDIT: en mettant en "no-multilib", on gagne déjà quelques blobs non compilés pour x86_64.

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> EDIT: en mettant en "no-multilib", on gagne déjà quelques blobs non compilés pour x86_64.

 

En quoi c'est des "blobs"? les blobs c'est les trucs compilés ET non open-source. 

Dans ton sens on pourrait croire que les distros binaires sont des blobs à elles toutes seules!  :Laughing: 

----------

## nemo13

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Autre question : y a-t-il moyen de bloquer les ebuilds qui sont des "blobs binaires", c'est-à-dire qui ne sont pas des sources compilées sur la machine ? (ou réciproquement) ?
> 
> EDIT: en mettant en "no-multilib", on gagne déjà quelques blobs non compilés pour x86_64.

 

Bonsoir Xavier,

il semblerait qu'un nouveau flag soit fait pour te satisfaire

```
equery uses gentoo-sources-2.6.33

 * Searching for gentoo-sources-2.6.33 ...

[ Legend : U - flag is set in make.conf       ]

[        : I - package is installed with flag ]

[ Colors : set, unset                         ]

 * Found these USE flags for sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.33:

 U I

 - - build   : !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!, used for creating build images and the first half of bootstrapping [make

               stage1]

 - - deblob  : Remove binary blobs from kernel sources to provide libre license compliance.

 - - symlink : Force kernel ebuilds to automatically update the /usr/src/linux symlink
```

pour le moment  deblob  ne semble exister que pour le noyo ; je  crois raisonnablement qu'il s'étendera .

A+:jlp

----------

## xaviermiller

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   EDIT: en mettant en "no-multilib", on gagne déjà quelques blobs non compilés pour x86_64. 
> 
> En quoi c'est des "blobs"? les blobs c'est les trucs compilés ET non open-source. 
> 
> Dans ton sens on pourrait croire que les distros binaires sont des blobs à elles toutes seules! 

 

J'ai déjà viré les non-free, via ACCEPT_LICENCE.

En fait, j'aimerais savoir ce qui est compilé, livré "as is", juste pour le fun d'avoir du 100% libre, ET 100% "from sources".

Parfois, il y a de la "triche". Un exemple que j'ai découvert : wine, où on télécharge des .cab contenant des binaires de gecko-wine, au lieu de tout compiler.

En résumé, j'ai réussi à éliminer

- nvidia pour nouveau (en passant de rt-sources à gentoo-sources car nouveau-drm ne compilait pas sur rt-sources ; tant pis pour le real-time, le preempt de vanilla est déjà suffisant pour jack)

- flash par gnash (swfdec n'a plus bougé depuis 2 ans, et gnash m'a assez surpris niveau qualité)

- et des logiciels que je n'utilisais pas vraiment : wine, virtualbox, ...

Je me suis amusé à passer à icedtea, et pour le "fun", je voudrais savoir si j'ai encore des packages qui arrivent "tout cuits". A part examiner "distfiles", je ne vois pas trop ce qui différentie un ebuild "source" d'un "binary".

Et oui, le "deblob", c'est bien, mais juste pour le kernel.

Mon aventure est donc un mix entre du "troll GNUïen" et "le geek qui veut tout compiler à partir d'un couteau suisse et d'une ficelle".

----------

## Biloute

Pas mal du tout ce flag deblob j'espère que ça ne va pas retirer le module thinkpad-acpi

Vous n'auriez pas une liste détaillée des blobs?

----------

## Poussin

/me s'est vu offrir un iPod nano. C'est beau ces ptites bestioles, mais c'est une drole d'idée d'offrir ça un quelqu'un qui ne dispose ni de MacOS ni de Windows

----------

## Tom_

J'ai un Ipod 30Go et ca se synchro très bien sous Linux!  :Wink: 

----------

## gregool

En parlant d'iPod, c'est pas tout à fait la même bête mais il m'arrive un truc bête avec mon iPhone (non jailbreaké), ou pire celui de mon épouse en fait, je viens d'installer un système tout neuf j'ai migré de x86 à ~amd64.

avant quand je branchais le téléphone il était automatiquement détecté pour la partie photo, je pouvais récupérer les photos dans nautilus, mais plus moyen de me rappeler si j'avais fait un truc en particulier pour en arriver là, aujourd'hui même après avoir installé toutes les libs iPhone/iPods, rien n'est détecté avec Nautilus, je suis obligé de passer par F-spot pour récupérer les photos, qui au passage sont souvent merdique au niveau qualité mais ça c'est un autre débat.

----------

## Poussin

 *gregool wrote:*   

> En parlant d'iPod, c'est pas tout à fait la même bête mais il m'arrive un truc bête avec mon iPhone (non jailbreaké), ou pire celui de mon épouse en fait, je viens d'installer un système tout neuf j'ai migré de x86 à ~amd64.
> 
> avant quand je branchais le téléphone il était automatiquement détecté pour la partie photo, je pouvais récupérer les photos dans nautilus, mais plus moyen de me rappeler si j'avais fait un truc en particulier pour en arriver là, aujourd'hui même après avoir installé toutes les libs iPhone/iPods, rien n'est détecté avec Nautilus, je suis obligé de passer par F-spot pour récupérer les photos, qui au passage sont souvent merdique au niveau qualité mais ça c'est un autre débat.

 

Ce n'est pas géré par libgphoto?

Bien l'iPod nano 5G, c'est pas gagné, en tout cas, libgpod 0.7.2 est installé et je n'arrive pas à sync avec quod libet  :Sad:  Va falloir que je test soit ~amd64 pour libgphoto, soit autre chose que quodlibet

----------

## gregool

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ce n'est pas géré par libgphoto ?

 

Non, c'est justement pour ça que je cherche ce que j'aurais bien pu mettre pour que ça marche  :Smile:  enfin en tout cas si c'est libgphoto2 c'est installé mais ce ne remplit pas sa tâche.

Quand on fait des migrations de systèmes on a toujours l'impression qu'on a pensé à tout et bien souvent on oubli des choses.

----------

## truc

 *gregool wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> quelqu'un connait-il OSCAR ? aka Outil Système Complet d'Assistance Réseau
> 
> http://oscar.crdp-lyon.fr/wiki/
> ...

 

Je serais également très intéressé par une alternative à Rembo, Dis nous si tu trouves quelque chose d'intéressant. J'n'en suis pas encore là, mais c'est en projet:)

EDIT: Y'a effectivement OSCAR qui a l'air sympatoche, j'vais regarder ça, mais bon, là ou Rembo était vraiment bien (de mémoire), c'était qu'il n'y avait rien sur le poste client, il fallait juste pouvoir démarrer en PXE

----------

## guilc

RAH !!!

Je vais finir par monter une association pour le bannissement de BerkeleyDB !!!!

C'est hallucinant, à CHAQUE upgrade, y a TOUT qui pète et faut se repalucher un "revdep-rebuild -L /usr/lib/libdb-4.8.so" !!!

C'est d'un pénible !!!

Pourtant, on est sur la même version majeure, c'est juste de la release bugfix, mais non, faut quand même que ça fasse tout exploser...

```
# slapcat                                                                                                                                                                             

bdb_back_initialize: BDB library version mismatch: expected Berkeley DB 4.8.26: (2010-03-13), got Berkeley DB 4.8.30: (2010-05-04)

backend_init: initialized for type "bdb"

slapcat: slap_init failed!

```

Bon, c'était pour le coup de gueule contre BDB. Pourquoi faut-il que cette saleté soit autant utilisée de partout   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## geekounet

Tu peux très bien emerger un slot particulier et le conserver sans upgrader de slot à chaque fois, ça ne cassera pas comme ça.  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Malheureusement non : on est dans le même slot là, c'est 4.8.26 et 4.8.30, les 2 dans le slot 4.8 (je n'ai que ça d'installé sur mes systèmes, pas les vieilles version).

Le problème est que ça ne DEVRAIT pas casser entre 2 version mineures et que bah... si, ça casse. ldap qui casse, cyrus-imap qui casse, et j'en passe... bref...

Et le passage de 4.8.24 à 4.8.26, c'était déja le même cirque.... Juste un peu pénible je vous dit !  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

glib, c'est pas mal non plus   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Poussin

Bon ben l'ipod nano 5g, ce sera pas pour tout de suite sous gentoo... il semblerait que ce soit possible avec certaines versions Git e libgpod + patch + ... + bonne dose de chance. Pas envie de me prendre la tête avec ça maintenant :/

Je n'avais plus lancé win7 depuis mars... ben voilà qui est fait! Juste pour itunes (que je ne comprends décidément pas)

----------

## kernelsensei

Quelle idée d'acheter un iPod aussi  :Wink: 

----------

## Poussin

 *kernelsensei wrote:*   

> Quelle idée d'acheter un iPod aussi 

 

C'est un cadeau, je vais pas me plaindre

----------

## Poussin

je vais peut-etre craquer et utiliser l'overlay dottout pour la version Git de libgpod

----------

## d2_racing

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  *kernelsensei wrote:*   Quelle idée d'acheter un iPod aussi  
> 
> C'est un cadeau, je vais pas me plaindre

 

Moi j'ai reçu un itouch 64 gigs en cadeau, alors je garde le silence moi aussi  :Razz: 

----------

## Poussin

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

>  *Poussin wrote:*    *kernelsensei wrote:*   Quelle idée d'acheter un iPod aussi  
> 
> C'est un cadeau, je vais pas me plaindre 
> 
> Moi j'ai reçu un itouch 64 gigs en cadeau, alors je garde le silence moi aussi 

 

Ca se sync sous gentoo ce genre de chose?

----------

## xaviermiller

Moins bien qu'avec iTunes sur Mac...

----------

## d2_racing

Aucune idée, j'ai jamais essayé.

----------

## Chr0nos

pour ma part une chose m'intrigue; pourquoi on parle de "grub2" alors que quand on regarde le paquet ca donne une version 0.97-r9 ?

et aussi petite question apparté en bois, j'ai installé code::blocks mais je ne sais pas quoi metre pour les liens vers QT, la j'ai:

Base: (jai laissé vide vu que je sais pas quoi metre :s)

Include: /usr/include/qt4

lib: /usr/lib/qt4

obj: (vide)

cflags: (vide)

lflags: (vide)

----------

## Tom_

La version 0.97-r9 correspond à Grub 1 . Pour Grub 2, il faut installer la version 1.98 ou la 9999.  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> pour ma part une chose m'intrigue; pourquoi on parle de "grub2" alors que quand on regarde le paquet ca donne une version 0.97-r9 ?

 

Il y a une version 1.98 qui est masquée. C'est celle la grub2.

 *Quote:*   

> et aussi petite question apparté en bois, j'ai installé code::blocks mais je ne sais pas quoi metre pour les liens vers QT, la j'ai:
> 
> Base: (jai laissé vide vu que je sais pas quoi metre :s)
> 
> Include: /usr/include/qt4
> ...

 

Tu devrais trouver ton bonheur la dedans :

```
# for i in /usr/lib64/pkgconfig/Qt*.pc ; do echo -n "CFLAGS $(basename ${i/.pc/}) : " ; pkg-config --cflags $(basename ${i/.pc/}) ; echo -n "LIBS $(basename ${i/.pc/}) : " ; pkg-config --libs $(basename ${i/.pc/}) ; done

CFLAGS Qt3Support : -DQT_SHARED -DQT3_SUPPORT -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/Qt3Support -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSql  

LIBS Qt3Support : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQt3Support -lQtGui -lQtNetwork -lQtSql -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtCore : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore  

LIBS QtCore : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtDBus : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDBus -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml  

LIBS QtDBus : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtDBus -lQtXml -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtDesignerComponents : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDesignerComponents -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDesigner -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript  

LIBS QtDesignerComponents : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtDesignerComponents -lQtDesigner -lQtGui -lQtScript -lQtXml -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtDesigner : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtDesigner -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore  

LIBS QtDesigner : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtDesigner -lQtXml -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtGui : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore  

LIBS QtGui : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtGui -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtNetwork : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore  

LIBS QtNetwork : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtNetwork -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtOpenGL : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtOpenGL -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui  

LIBS QtOpenGL : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtOpenGL -lQtGui -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtScript : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore  

LIBS QtScript : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtScript -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtScriptTools : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScriptTools -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtScript  

LIBS QtScriptTools : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtScriptTools -lQtGui -lQtScript -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtSql : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSql -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore  

LIBS QtSql : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtSql -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtSvg : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtSvg -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui  

LIBS QtSvg : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtSvg -lQtGui -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtTest : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtTest  

LIBS QtTest : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtTest  

CFLAGS QtUiTools : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtUiTools -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore  

LIBS QtUiTools : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtUiTools -lQtXml -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtWebKit : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtWebKit -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtGui -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork  

LIBS QtWebKit : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtWebKit -lQtGui -lQtNetwork -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtXmlPatterns : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXmlPatterns -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore -I/usr/include/qt4/QtNetwork  

LIBS QtXmlPatterns : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtXmlPatterns -lQtNetwork -lQtCore  

CFLAGS QtXml : -DQT_SHARED -I/usr/include/qt4 -I/usr/include/qt4/QtXml -I/usr/include/qt4/QtCore  

LIBS QtXml : -L/usr/lib64/qt4 -lQtXml -lQtCore  

```

----------

## Chr0nos

merci bien qu'honetement je sache pas du tout quoi metre :$

http://www.picdo.net/fichiers/2010/5/19/e272f95c-a8c5-42aa-b113-b0be606c1e36_Capture-Global-Variable-Editor.png

je suis surpris que la team de gentoo n'ai pas mis de valeurs "prédefinies" via un patch, mais je demeure persuadé qu'il dois y avoir une raison a cela  :Smile: 

----------

## Leander256

Ben dans "cflags" tu mets `pkg-config --cflags nomdetalibqt nomdeta2emelibqt` et dans "lflags" tu mets `pkg-config --libs nomdetalibqt nomdeta2emelibqt`, note que ce sont des backticks pour le shell, et ça devrait compiler gentillement.

----------

## Magic Banana

Le codec VP8, qui sera bientôt utilisé par YouTube, est maintenant sous licence BSD et sans royalties. Bravo Google ! Et bravo Mozilla pour l'avoir déjà intégré au nightly build de Firefox ! Enfin, bravo la Free Software Foundation pour avoir peser dans cette décision de Google.

----------

## xaviermiller

Excellente nouvelle !

----------

## Poussin

C'est vrai qu'en ce moment, on ne voit pas beaucoup de louanges pour Google, mais quand il font quelque chose comme ça, cela doit être souligné!

----------

## geekounet

C'est pas tout rose le VP8, le seul bon point c'est la compression qui est meilleure que le reste. Mais la qualité d'image n'est pas au top, il est plus lent, il n'y a pas de vraies specs, le code final existant fait office de specs et contient nombre de bugs que Google refuse de corriger et qui font donc partie de la "spec", et il n'est pas protégé des brevets étant donné qu'il pompe une grosse partie de H.264. Je vous laisse lire cette analyse : http://x264dev.multimedia.cx/?p=377  :Smile: 

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

google is evil for geekounet  :Smile: 

----------

## Solevis

or Geekounet is evil for google

----------

## xaviermiller

or Geekounet is Geekounet for Geekounet :p

----------

## Mickael

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> or Geekounet is Geekounet for Geekounet :p

 

J'approuve !

----------

## kwenspc

Yesss finit le chômage!!!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Yesss finit le chômage!!! 

 

Bravo tu trouves du boulot juste avant l'été ha ba c'est du propre  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Mickael wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   Yesss finit le chômage!!!  
> 
> Bravo tu trouves du boulot juste avant l'été ha ba c'est du propre 

 

"Allo, nouveau boss?! oui euh, si je commence le 1er ça vous va? Juin, comment ça Juin? noooon Octobre!"

Mais je crois que c'est pas jouable. 

Voyons ça avec le 15 Septembre...

----------

## xaviermiller

Félicitations  :Smile: 

----------

## gregool

Suite à un pet' de carte mère   :Sad:   je suis passé au i7   :Laughing: 

je suis passé d'un ICH8 a un ICH10, c'est reparti tout seul, même pas un petit driver qui manquait, juste le nombre de coeur à passer à 8.

donc content, question: en changeant de pross et de CFLAGS, à part pour le score, est-ce utile de recompiler le system?

EDIT: Félicitations kwenspc !

----------

## jerep6

Salut,

J'ai envie d'exprimer mon ressenti sur GNU / Linux. D'habitude je suis passif derrière mon écran à lire les commentaires des autres, mais là je tenais à m'exprimer.

Gentoo

J'ai été un gentoiste durant 2 ou 3 ans. Cette distribution m'a apporté énormément de connaissances. Cependant, j'en avais marre de devoir passer des heures et des heures à la mettre à jour. A mince, plus de clavier/souris suite à la mise à jour de xorg. Au cool, j'ai rien à faire, je vais lire le guide de migration de openrc ...  Comme je l'ai dis ça m'a permis d'apprendre énormément, mais j'en avais marre de perdre du temps. Il y a quelques temps (1 an ?), Temet exprimait également la même opinion que moi sur ce forum.

Je suis donc actuellement sous kubuntu 9.10. Là au moins, pas d'incident lors des mises à jours. Ormis bien sûr lors des upgrades. Canonical release des "beta" comme versions finales donc une multitude de bugs en perspective.

Windows

J'ai beaucoup changé ces derniers temps. Avant pas moyen que j'utilise windows. Maintenant, je suis devenu plus pragmatique. Je veux des logiciels qui fonctionnent et de suite. D'ailleurs mon pc fixe est sous Windows 7 et je viens de l'installer en double boot sur mon portable. Je le trouve très bien. par exemple quand on branche des périphériques, il installe tout seul les pilotes. Fini le l'époque où l'on perdait du temps à allait les chercher sur les sites des constructeurs. Windows 7 est stable, joli, agréable. La seule chose qui me manque vraiment est les onglets et le split dans l'explorateur de fichiers.

GNU/Linux

Je ne délaisse pas pour autant Linux. J'adore la puissance de la ligne de commande. Selon moi, c'est le plus gros avantage de linux. Les petits outils (imagemagick, wget, ...) sont formidables. Je me suis par exemple fais des petits scripts notament pour diminuer le poids des photos (2mo --> 300ko) grâce à imagemagick. Je pense qu'il faut chercher longtemps pour débusquer un logiciel gratuit et pratique qui fait ça sous windows. Idem pour wget. J'ai passer un peu de temps à chercher un logiciel faisant la même chose que "wget -c". J'ai abandonné : les logiciels graphiques que j'ai trouvé sont des usines à gaz. Je crois que j'avais essayé le portage windows de wget mais ça ne m'avais pas plut.

Enfin bref, linux c'est ultra puissant quand ça fonctionne ...

Retour d'expérience

Je me suis fais une antenne ricoré pour capter le wifi de la fac. 

Parti mécanique ok.

Parti logiciel : ko. 

Je souhaite transformer un vieux pc en AP pour partager la connexion : il capte le réseau de la fac et moi je peux me connecter sur cet ordi. J'ai pris une xubuntu 10.04 pour bénéficier de sa légèreté et des "derniers" pilotes.

1. Comme je le dis dans ce post, sous Windows je détecte une multitude de réseaux wifi tandis que sous linux je ne vois que ma Box. Les pilotes rtl8187 de linux sont ils moisis ?

2.Pour faire l'AP je me tourne vers hostapd. Je dispose d'une autre carte wifi ayant un chipset rt2800usb. Bug des pilotes avec le noyau 2.6.32 de chez ubuntu :  Conflit de drivers entre les propriétaires (rt2870sta) et les libres (rt2800usb). OK, il suffit de blacklister les proprio. Parfait ça fonctionne sauf que je ne peux toujours pas passer ma carte en mode master pour faire l'AP avec hostapd. 

3. Installation du kernel 2.6.34 pour profiter des derniers pilotes rt2800usb. Là c'est ok, la carte passe bien en mode master. Mais, je ne peux pas me connecter à l'AP fraichement créee car il y a un bug.

4.Pour l'instant abandon de la solution. Je vais peut être faire un réseau ad-hoc mais du coup ça limite à un seul ordi de connecter.

D'une solution simple (partage de connexion) je me suis retrouvé avec 3 bugs sur les bras. J'y passe des journées à trouver la causes des dysfonctionnements pour au final me rendre compte que ce n'est pas moi qui me trompe mais que ce sont des bugs : Ça m'énerve. Pendant ce temps sous windows 7 je branche les clés wifi et tout est reconnu du premier coup. Faut que je regarde si c'est possible de faire du partage de connexion sous windows avec du NAT* (xp de préférence pour sa "légèreté")

Voilà, j'en ai marre de galérer à cause des nombreux bugs sous Linux.

*Les ordis du réseau ne seront pas sur le même réseau que la box.Last edited by jerep6 on Mon Jun 07, 2010 3:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

Tu sais que dans le libre il n'y a pas que Linux ? Tu trouveras peut être ton bonheur sur sur d'autres OS libres, genre les BSD ou OpenSolaris, notamment pour ton problème de wifi (bien que je ne connaisse pas l'état actuel des drivers wifi rtl).

----------

## jerep6

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Tu sais que dans le libre il n'y a pas que Linux ? Tu trouveras peut être ton bonheur sur d'autres OS libres, genre les BSD ou OpenSolaris, notamment pour ton problème de wifi (bien que je ne connaisse pas l'état actuel des drivers wifi rtl).

 

L'image que j'ai de BSD c'est que c'est plus compliqué que Linux, moins de pilotes, moins de logiciels, moins de communauté. De ce fait, ça ne me donne pas envie d'essayer. J'essaierai peut être cet été une freeBSD pour confirmer / infirmer mes appréhensions.

----------

## guilc

 *jerep6 wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Tu sais que dans le libre il n'y a pas que Linux ? Tu trouveras peut être ton bonheur sur d'autres OS libres, genre les BSD ou OpenSolaris, notamment pour ton problème de wifi (bien que je ne connaisse pas l'état actuel des drivers wifi rtl). 
> 
> L'image que j'ai de BSD c'est que c'est plus compliqué que Linux,

 

Non, c'est différent

 *Quote:*   

> moins de pilotes

 

Ca dépend des trucs, c'est toujours pareil, mais par exemple, FreeBSD a eu une meilleure gestion de l'énergie très longtemps avant linux, certains drivers sont de meilleure qualité. Après, c'est toujours pareil, faut voir au cas par cas.

 *Quote:*   

> moins de logiciels

 

Hors les trucs spécifiques linux (genre ce qui est lié à inotify et autres technos spécifiques), ce qui tourne sous linux tourne sous BSD hein  :Wink: 

Mais bon, après, c'est une histoire d'affinité, perso j'ai fait mon trou sous linux depuis quelques années (bon, ok, depuis 10 ans), je n'irai pas sous BSD, pas envie de changer mes habitudes, mais cet OS est tout aussi intéressant !

----------

## Chr0nos

pour ma part je me pose quelques question pour ma gentoo,

actuelement je fais du dlna sur mon reseau depuis mon vieux pc vers ma ps3, la machine est un AMD2200+ (environ 1800mhz :/ et 1 seul coeur)

je shouaite investir dans une machine un peu plus "veloce" mais les questions que je me pose:

pour ré-encoder de la 1080p a la vollée mieux vaut:

i3 / i5 / i7 (je need le sse 4.2)

et pour le moment tout a été compilé en march=athlon-xp mtune=athlon-xp -O2

du coup si je change de cpu comment vais-je pouvoir tout recompiller ? un simple chroot dans un live cd gentoo sufira il ?

genre un , emerge gcc && emerge -e world ?

----------

## xaviermiller

rénstalle tout en 64 bits, en récupérant intelligemment certains fichiers de config et ton world. Avec un tel monstre récent, une compilation de world à partir d'un stage 3 ne prendra que quelques instants et plus quelques semaines  :Wink: 

----------

## Chr0nos

le truc c'est que j'ai pas mal de serveurs dont je voudrais pas perdre la config (apache / mysql / mediatomb / samba / vsftpd ) et pas envi de perdre mes mails et contacts de thunderbird aussi , je sais que je pourais tout exporter individuelement mais temp que ca prendrais serais énorme :s sans compter que je risque d'en oublier

mais je me demande quand meme si un i3 serais suffisant pour de la reconvertion 1080p car le i7 vaut quand meme la peau des fesses :s

----------

## xaviermiller

Alors, reste en 32 bits, change (ou pas) ton CFLAGS, et recompile tout  :Wink: 

----------

## Tom_

Tu peux aussi prendre un proco AMD. C'est généralement moins cher que de l'Intel.

----------

## Chr0nos

oui mais bien moin perf que intel pour les re-encodage video, amd c'est bien pour jouer ^

mais de 32bits on ne peut pas "passer " a 64 ?

----------

## Tom_

Il faut réinstaller pour passer d'un système 32 bits à un 64 bits!

Vu la différence de prix entre les procos AMD et Intel, je me demande si le gain procuré par les procos Intel est si intéressant.

----------

## geekounet

Tiens le i7 il arrive chez moi cette semaine, ça va me changer du PIII...  :Razz:  (qui n'est pas abandonné pour autant mais il va changer de propriétaire).

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je cherche une alternative libre (100% open source) à Dropbox.

Il y a iFolder, mais c'est une daube en .Net, hors de question d'utiliser cela...

----------

## d2_racing

@geekounet, tu vas installer quoi dessus une FreeBSD seulement ou tu vas te laisser tenter avec Gentoo/Funtoo ?

----------

## geekounet

FreeBSD toujours, je ne vois pas d'intérêt à installer un Linux, j'y perd beaucoup sans rien gagner.  :Razz:  C'est en cours d'install là, tranquillement...  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Après avoir créé un stage 1 sans outils à part portage

```
USE="-* build" ROOT=/newroot emerge -1 --nodeps baselayout

USE="-* build" ROOT=/newroot emerge -1 `grep -v "#" /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/packages.build`
```

En route vers "Gentoo From Scratch" : partir de la toolchain de LiinuxFromScratch, compiler python puis portage, et ... tadaaa  :Smile: 

Ce sera mon devoir de vacances  :Cool: 

----------

## gregool

Salut les gars,

J'ai un petit serveur ~2To de stockage que je voudrais utiliser en NAS, j'étais partie pour mettre ça sous gentoo hardened+partage smb/cifs, et finalement je me dis, est-ce que ça ne serait pas intéressant d'utiliser FreeNas pour ce genre de chose...

Est-ce que quelqu'un a un peu d'expérience sur l'utilisation de ce produit ? histoire de voir si c'est une bonne idée ou s'il y a des environnements plus ou moins adaptés à la chose.

----------

## gglaboussole

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Après avoir créé un stage 1 sans outils à part portage
> 
> ```
> USE="-* build" ROOT=/newroot emerge -1 --nodeps baselayout
> 
> ...

 

Vive le stage 1 !!!   :Very Happy:   ça me manque moi !

----------

## Da_Risk

 *gglaboussole wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Après avoir créé un stage 1 sans outils à part portage
> 
> ```
> USE="-* build" ROOT=/newroot emerge -1 --nodeps baselayout
> 
> ...

 

+1

D'ailleurs je trouve un peu dommage qu'il soit difficile de retrouver de la documentation dessus. Je me ferais bien une "Gentoo From Scratch" moi aussi  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ca prendrait bien un guide sur ce sujet ou meme un petit wiki.

----------

## Biloute

Voilà que le navigateur internet chromium est passé en stable

```
# emerge www-client/chromium

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.5_p20373  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa encode hardcoded-tables mmx mmxext mp3 sdl ssse3 threads zlib (-altivec) -amr -bindist -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -faac -faad -gsm -ieee1394 -ipv6 -jack -jpeg2k -network -oss -pic -schroedinger -speex -test -theora -v4l -v4l2 -vdpau -vorbis -x264 -xvid" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia" 3,016 kB

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libevent-1.4.13  488 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-apps/xmessage-1.0.3  USE="-debug" 109 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.18  USE="-doc" 731 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.28.1  USE="-debug -doc -ldap -policykit" 1,442 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/chromium-5.0.375.70-r1  USE="plugins-symlink" 159,368 kB

Total: 6 packages (6 new), Size of downloads: 165,150 kB
```

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   160Mo alors que avec firefox+xulrunner on a ~95Mo   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

Z'avé testé ce nouveau browser  :Question: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> 
> 
>     160Mo alors que avec firefox+xulrunner on a ~95Mo    
> 
> Z'avé testé ce nouveau browser 

 

Rien d'exceptionnel à ça: c'est du webkit derrière (anciennement Khtml). En bref: un webengine à sa plus simple expression. Après t'as pas toutes les features et plugin que propose firefox. Mais firefox souffre justement de tous ce tas xulrunner et autres...

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Voilà que le navigateur internet chromium est passé en stable
> 
> (...)
> 
>     160Mo alors que avec firefox+xulrunner on a ~95Mo     

 

Voilà pourquoi :

 *tom callaway wrote:*   

> Google is forking existing FOSS code bits for Chromium like a rabbit makes babies: frequently, and usually, without much thought. Rather than leverage the existing APIs from upstream projects like icu, libjingle, and sqlite (just to name a few), they simply fork a point in time of that code and hack their API to shreds for chromium to use.

 

Avec chromium on a un paquet à la Windows, avec toutes les bibliothèques intégrées en statique. Le pire n'est pas le téléchargement. C'est l'emprunte RAM. Et la maintenance du bouzin.

@kwenspc: je crois que tu as lu à l'envers.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Le pire c'est surtout toutes les infos envoyées continuellement à Google, autant dans la version proprio que la libre...  :Wink: 

----------

## jerep6

Salut,

J'ai un vieil ordi dont le bios date de 1996 (amibios) qui ne veut pas détecter un disque dur de 80 Go.

Lors du post du bios j'ai ce message :

```
Auto-Detecting Pri Slave...Press <ESC> to abort

Auto-Detecting Pri Slave...Not Detected
```

Le disque dur est-il trop récent par rapport au bios ?

Ce même ordi détecte parfaitement un disque de 20Go de la même marque mais plus ancien.

P.S :  je n'ai actuellement pas pu rentrer dans la config du bios car je n'ai pas de clavier sous la main.

----------

## KeNNys

Salut,

Certain bios ne peuvent détecte que des disque d'une certaine quantité.

Dans un premier temps met a jour ton bios, sinon sur ton disque dur enfin sur certain tu a la possibilité de définir la taille avec le cavalier.

----------

## Oupsman

A tous les coups, ton bios a une limite de taille à 32 Go. M'enfin avec un PC de 1996, c'est pas forcément étonnant.

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

sur les disk de cette époque il y avait pas un cavalier a bouger pour que faire reconnaître la taille du disk dur ou une histoire comme ça ?

----------

## nemo13

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> sur les disk de cette époque il y avait pas un cavalier a bouger pour que faire reconnaître la taille du disk dur ou une histoire comme ça ?

 

Bonsoir,

Si mes souvenirs ne sont pas trop moisis, le cavalier servait à "limiter" la taille du disque à 20 G

A+

----------

## Oupsman

Solution viable : carte contrôleur PCI PATA et basta. Ca se trouve à pas trop cher  :Arrow:  ici par exemple

----------

## jerep6

Merci, de vos réponses. Je pense prendre une carte contrôleur. Peut être celle là ...

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

ou achète une carte mère a base d'Atom pour remplacer ton vieux pc...

----------

## Tom_

Est-ce que certains utilisent Ossv4 au lieu d'Alsa ? Vous en êtes satisfaits ?

----------

## guilc

J'ai utilisé il y a un moment de ça (ça doit faire 1 an). J'avais des problèmes de sifflement qui apparaissaient au bout de quelques minutes dans les HP (du genre sifflement qui s'auto-entretient et amplifie), du coup, j'ai laché l'affaire, j'avais autre chose à faire.

Mais bon, c'était il y a un an, et sur un chipset pas forcément top : du HD audio codec Analog Devices AD1984

----------

## geekounet

Je l'avais ya 18 mois, avec du Intel HDA également, le son était nickel mais il manquait la coupure du son des hp externes lors du branchement du casque sur le jack. Mais ce n'est pas le chipset qu'il supporte le mieux, ce driver a besoin d'une réécriture complète parait-il.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Après avoir créé un stage 1 sans outils à part portage
> 
> ```
> USE="-* build" ROOT=/newroot emerge -1 --nodeps baselayout
> 
> ...

 

News: durant mes vacances, j'ai créé un script pour générer un LinuxFromScratch, et y installer portage.

Et de là, appeler les deux instructions pré-citées.

Ca marche presque : le Gentoo généré semble fonctionner mais ne boote pas, je devrai comprendre pourquoi init n'est pas appelé une fois le kernel démarré.

Si j'y arrive, je balance une partie du topo dans les tutos.

 :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Si j'y arrive, je balance une partie du topo dans les tutos.
> 
> 

 

nice   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

wep  :Cool: 

Je viens de passer du netbook à mon AMD64x2... un peu plus, hem... rapide  :Laughing: 

un LFS 64 bits est en cours de compilation, puis on verra ce que donnera le Gentoo/LFS.

Verdict dans quelques jours.

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai bien hâte de voir ça  :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

LFS64 ne compilait pas avec mon script (qui était OK en 32 bits) : j'ai désactivé les CFLAGS, forcé CHOST, voyons ce que ça donne...

----------

## Biloute

Le navigateur opera 10.6 est arrivé en stable.

Je l'ai installé pour tester avec USE=" -gstreamer "

Ca ne fait que planter, impossible d'avoir la moindre page web qui ne bloque pas.

----------

## Poussin

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Le navigateur opera 10.6 est arrivé en stable.
> 
> Je l'ai installé pour tester avec USE=" -gstreamer "
> 
> Ca ne fait que planter, impossible d'avoir la moindre page web qui ne bloque pas.

 

cépalibre   :Razz: 

----------

## truc

voici un article (ayant un peu plus d'un an maintenant mais bon) sur les polices que j'ai trouvé interessant

http://diveintomark.org/archives/2009/04/21/fuck-the-foundries

----------

## truc

Salut tout le monde! J'ai une question quasi existentielle et j'aimerais profiter de vos lumières.

Là où je travaille, une simple machine de bureau a été transformée en routeur+dhcp+dns+filtrage+proxy+... Elle s'en tirait très bien jusque là, mais le nombre de réseau devant être interconnectés augmente et la carte réseau interne + celle en PCI s'avèrent maintenant insufisantes.

J'ai regardé le prix des cartes PCI dual et quad port, (la première limitation est qu'il n'y a qu'un port PCI sur cette carte mère), et là j'allucine complètement sur le prix: près de 500 euros pour la quad (4 ports PCI), c'est énorme!

En plus, ce genre de carte ne court pas les rues, donc vraiment galère, j'pensais en prendre une en spare, mais ça n'est même pas envisageable vu le prix, Bref, du coup, ça n'est plus vraiment une solution.

Comment vous faites, vous, dans la vraie vie avec des grosses contraintes budgétaires, mais quand même l'envie de faire les choses au mieux?

Pour l'instant, j'm'en suis sorti avec des alias(es), un éspèce de LAN d'interconnexion où arrivent les différents subnets, mais cela ajoute un HOP, complique le routage et en plus dans ce LAN d'interconnexion, qui se trouve avant le parefeu, tout peut arriver!

Bref, c'est crade, je cherche un peu à me simplifier la vie...

Help!

Merci d'avance:)

----------

## geekounet

Yen a des pas cher chez Soekris : http://soekris.eu/shop/lan_boards_en/ Par contre c'est pas du gigabit.

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Essaie de trouver des bon vieux routeurs CISCO sur eBay.

----------

## guilc

Perso ce que je fais c'est du VLAN. Aujourd'hui je me retrouve avec sur ma gateway : 2 VPN (interfaces tun0 et tun1), 4 VLANS sur eth0, et ppp0.

Et derrière eth0, il y a bien sûr un switch qui gère les VLANS 802.1Q (en l'occurence, un netgear GS108T 8ports giga manageables, qui se trouve pour une centaine d'euros, ce qui est pas cher pour la bête, y a qu'à voir le prix de la même chose chez cisco...)

C'est souple, et se configure comme si les 4 VLANS sur eth0 étaient 4 interfaces physiques différentes, ce qui est immensément plus simple que des alias avec des subnets différents pour le routage/fw. Tant que tu n'as pas des débits de folie à saturer le lien gigabit ethernet sur les 4 vlans à la fois, ça ne pose pas de problème.

Bon, bien sûr si tu prévois tu gros trafic sur toutes les interfaces en même temps, ça n'ira plus. Mais pour une solution pas chère, on fait difficilement mieux  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Yen a des pas cher chez Soekris : http://soekris.eu/shop/lan_boards_en/ Par contre c'est pas du gigabit.

 

De toute façon, 4 ports giga en PCI, ça passe pas !! Ca explose la bande passante du bus PCI... Une carte 4 ports giga sur PCI c'est de la fumisterie, ça ne peut exister qu'en PCI express !!! (et en au moins 2x, un bus PCIe 1x n'est pas non plus suffisant puisque la ligne PCIe est limitée à 2.5Gbits...)

----------

## geekounet

Oui c'est pas faux.  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

@ XavierMiller

Bah en fait, un routeur cisco c'est bien sympa, mais, j'ai des services qui ne fonctionneront pas dessus. Et surtout, j'ai déjà un 'produit' ok, je ne suis pas super séduit par cette option, mais merci;)

@ geekounet

Alors ça, c'est une bonne nouvelle, et même si le gigabit était possible sur du simple PCI, ce n'est pas à l'ordre du jour (pas besoin, de toutes façons, ça ne sera pas du réseau *local*, donc le débit est de toutes façons limité ailleurs.

@ guilc

Cool! Je ne voulais pas influencer les réponses, mais j'éspèrais bien avoir une réponse de ta part ou de celle d'El_goretto, je sentais bien que j'allais y venir mais bon... Juste quelques questions avant que je me lance dans mes recherches de doc:

Au niveau du switch, on va dire que sur un des ports tu as tous tes 4 VLANS qui peuvent passer(depuis et vers ton serveur donc), alors que 4 autres ports sont configurés pour recevoir chacun le traffic d'un seul VLAN(et puis tous les autres ports du switch sont donc configuré sur un cinquième VLAN qui va en fait être le LAN se situant "derrière" le serveur), c'est bien ça?

Ma question est un peu brouillon, mais je tente, il y a surement quelque chose de compréhensible dedans...

Euh, bah, en fait je n'avais qu'une question...

Merci à tous!

EDIT: il semblerait qu'il y aie déjà un switch supportant les VLANs ici (dlink  DES-1228 ), j'ignore encore si il sait faire autre chose que du VLAN par port, je verrai!

----------

## guilc

 *truc wrote:*   

> Au niveau du switch, on va dire que sur un des ports tu as tous tes 4 VLANS qui peuvent passer(depuis et vers ton serveur donc), alors que 4 autres ports sont configurés pour recevoir chacun le traffic d'un seul VLAN(et puis tous les autres ports du switch sont donc configuré sur un 5 VLAN qui va en fait être le LAN se situant "derrière" le serveur), c'est bien ça?
> 
> Ma question est un peu brouillon, mais je tente, il y a surement quelque chose de compréhensible dedans...
> 
> 

 

Non  :Wink: 

Config simple, un seul switch, une seule gateway :

1) Je configure les vlans 802.1Q sur mon switch, je note leurs vlanid pour configurer ma gateway

2) Sur le switch, je configure le port connecté à la gateway/serveur en mode "Trunk" et attaché à tous les vlans. Cela signifie que tout le trafic réseau qui passera entre ce port et mon serveur sera "taggué" avec les vlanid, et que le port est accessible à tous les vlans.

3) Ma carte réseau sur la gateway est configurée pour les vlanid correspondant sur le switch (vconfig est ton ami). Exemple chez moi :

```
# cat /etc/conf.d/network                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

interfaces="eth0.10 eth0.20 eth0.30 eth0.40"

ifup_eth0="ip link set \$int up; vconfig add \$int 10; vconfig add \$int 20; vconfig add \$int 30; vconfig add \$int 40"

ip_eth0_10="192.168.6.254/24; 2001:7a8:2b1b::254/64"

ip_eth0_20="192.168.1.254/24"

ip_eth0_30="192.168.0.254/24"

ip_eth0_40="192.168.2.254/24"

ifdown_eth0="vconfig rem \$int.10 ;vconfig rem \$int.20; vconfig rem \$int.30; vconfig rem \$int.40"

```

A partir de maintenant, ma gateway a 4 interfaces réseau correspondant à chacun des vlans, et comme linux est gentil, chaque interface ne reçoit que le trafic correspondant à son vlan (le noyau reçoit le trafic en mode trunk, retire le tag et assigne le trafic à l'interface correspondante au vlan).

Précision : ce sont bien 4 interfaces réseau "différentes", avec les mêmes possibilités que des interfaces physiques différentes. Pas comme les alias qui ne permettent pas le routage inter-alias...

4) Mon switch est donc "comme" 4 switches virtuels, et ma gateway serait connectée à 4 switches. Pour chacun des autres ports de mon switch, je détermine quel vlan doit être configuré (donc accessible). Ici, les ports ne sont pas configuré en mode trunk. En gros, j'indique au switch à quel "switch virtuel" le port doit être affecté.

Tu noteras qu'il n'y a pas de "cinquième" vlan, juste autant de switches "virtuels" qu'il y a de vlans  :Wink: 

Plus évolué :

- Si je veux mettre plusieurs switches en cascade, je configure les uplinks en mode trunk (sinon, je perds les vlanid !), et sur les vlans que je veux rendre accessibles en cascade, et je recommence le même point 4) qu'avant.

- Si je veux qu'une autre machine accède à plusieurs vlans, même histoire : port concerné en mode trunk, et machine derrière le port configuré avec vconfig

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: il semblerait qu'il y aie déjà un switch supportant les VLANs ici (dlink  DES-1228 ), j'ignore encore si il sait faire autre chose que du VLAN par port, je verrai!

 

Il faut juste qu'il gère les vlans 802.1Q, ce qui est le cas du DES-1228

Hopes it's clear  :Smile: 

[EDIT]

Visuellement, ça donne ça au niveau interfaces :

```
# ip addr                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      

3: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN qlen 1000

    link/ether 00:1c:c0:c2:77:53 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet6 fe80::21c:c0ff:fec2:7753/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

5: eth0.10@eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state UP 

    link/ether 00:1c:c0:c2:77:53 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.6.254/24 brd 192.168.6.255 scope global eth0.10

    inet6 2001:7a8:2b1b::254/64 scope global 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::21c:c0ff:fec2:7753/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

6: eth0.20@eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state UP 

    link/ether 00:1c:c0:c2:77:53 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.1.254/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global eth0.20

    inet6 fe80::21c:c0ff:fec2:7753/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

7: eth0.30@eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state UP 

    link/ether 00:1c:c0:c2:77:53 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.0.254/24 brd 192.168.0.255 scope global eth0.30

    inet6 fe80::21c:c0ff:fec2:7753/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

8: eth0.40@eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state UP 

    link/ether 00:1c:c0:c2:77:53 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.2.254/24 brd 192.168.2.255 scope global eth0.40

    inet6 fe80::21c:c0ff:fec2:7753/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

9: ppp0: <POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST,NOARP,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1448 qdisc htb state UNKNOWN qlen 3

    link/ppp 

    inet 62.212.103.27 peer 62.4.16.238/32 scope global ppp0

    inet6 fe80::c007:c79:465e:b370/10 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

11: tun1: <POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST,NOARP,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN qlen 100

    link/none 

    inet 192.168.100.18 peer 192.168.100.17/32 scope global tun1

12: tun0: <POINTOPOINT,MULTICAST,NOARP,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UNKNOWN qlen 100

    link/none 

    inet 192.168.14.1 peer 192.168.14.2/32 scope global tun0

```

----------

## truc

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *truc wrote:*   Ma question est un peu brouillon, mais je tente, il y a surement quelque chose de compréhensible dedans...
> 
>  
> 
> Non 
> ...

 

baahhh... Elle n'était si brouillon que ça ma question!  :Wink: 

En tout cas ta réponse est parfaite! J'ai les yeux qui brillent, le coeur qui bat fort toussa toussa!

Bref, je te remercie infiniement pour toutes ces infos! (mercimercimercimercimercimercimercimercimercimercimercimercimerci)

 :Very Happy: 

EDIT:  Il semblerait que iproute2 soit désormais plus mon ami que vconfig d'ailleurs

----------

## gregool

@truc 

attention a une particularité D-Link, chez eux le terme trunk n'est utilisé qu'en 802.1AX et pas en 802.1Q, si tu passes par l'interface web, ça peut te jouer des tours...

----------

## Zoboulo

 *Tom_ wrote:*   

> Est-ce que certains utilisent Ossv4 au lieu d'Alsa ? Vous en êtes satisfaits ?

 

J'avais testé il y a un an sur mon laptop (intel hda). Bilan : qualité ok, pas vu de différence par rapport à alsa (mais je ne suis pas un spécialiste, la plupart des gens s'accordent à dire que la qualité est meilleure et que certains problèmes notamment de son trop faible peuvent être résolus).

Cependant il y a un défaut majeur : pas de gestion de l'énergie, donc entre autres ne supporte pas le suspend-to-ram/hibernate (redémarrage du service nécessaire au resume, donc il faut fermer toutes les applis qui l'utilisent, dont firefox, lecteur multimédia ...) Et le développement est apparemment au point mort, donc ça risque de ne pas être résolu tout de suite.

Conclusion : en gros inutilisable pour un usage "grand public", mais ça vaut peut-être le coup pour un usage semi-professionnel.

----------

## Picani

Salut.

J'ai remonté un vieil ordi (1.5G de RAM, 1 processeurs AMD 1.8GHz) et je voudrais en  faire un serveur de test/sauvegarde et peut-être, qui sait, plus tard serveur web/FTP. Et pour ça je voudrais y mettre un BSD. J'ai un peu regardé et NetBSD m'attire bien, principalement pour la "propreté" du système en général (sa veut pas dire grand chose, mais en fait vu que pkgsrc, par ex, est de eux et que les autres BSD l'utilisent, sa montre le niveau de leurs outils).

Mais j'aimerais des avis; je recherche un système stable, robuste, performant (trèèès important ! avec ce que j'ai remonté ...   :Laughing:  ) et facile à utiliser (tout est relatif, j'entends par là que j'aimerais ne pas avoir à taper 20 commandes et éditer 20 fichiers pour lancer au démarrage ssh par ex).

Voila, merci d'avance.

----------

## truc

 *gregool wrote:*   

> @truc 
> 
> attention a une particularité D-Link, chez eux le terme trunk n'est utilisé qu'en 802.1AX et pas en 802.1Q, si tu passes par l'interface web, ça peut te jouer des tours...

 

Effectivement, je te remercie pour cette précision:)

----------

## El_Goretto

 *truc wrote:*   

> @ guilc
> 
> Cool! Je ne voulais pas influencer les réponses, mais j'éspèrais bien avoir une réponse de ta part ou de celle d'El_goretto, je sentais bien que j'allais y venir mais bon... 

 

Mais  mais! 

Va vraiment falloir que je suive régulièrement ce thread, si en plus on me pose des questions qu'on ne me pose pas  :Razz: 

En arrivant après la bataille: oui, soekris c'est pas du gigabit, c'est franchement frustrant, et oui, comme dit, de toute façon le seul bus interne dispo est en PCI, donc c'est rapé pour faire un routeur LAN giga. Ca m'a d'autant plus déçu qu'on m'a filé 1 net5501... projet pfsense 2.0 et tout et tout...

Sinon, à part çà, je venais pour çà: Support of custom compressor

En gros, en installant app-arch/pbzip2 et app-arch/pigz (haha, euh, non rien) avec le USE symlink, hop hop, magie et multi-core.

----------

## kwenspc

il se fout de ma tronche ou quoi?

J'ai collé ça dans le package.mask: 

```
>=www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1
```

(et aussi unmaské les versions 10.0.x bien entendu)

Et il veut encore m'installer une version 10.1.x...

----------

## ghoti

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> J'ai collé ça dans le package.mask: 
> 
> ```
> >=www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1
> ```
> ...

 

Il ne figurerait pas aussi dans package.unmask, des fois ?

Si tu le mets dans les 2 fichiers, c'est package.unmask qui a le dernier mot !  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *ghoti wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   J'ai collé ça dans le package.mask: 
> 
> ```
> >=www-plugins/adobe-flash-10.1
> ```
> ...

 

erf en effet. J'ai précisé l'atom dans le package.unmask et c'est passé.

3 mois sans gentoo et voilà ce que ça donne ...

----------

## truc

Salut-salut, j'rencontre un phénomène pour le moins surprenant... Et je souhaiterais savoir si c'est également votre cas;)

Mise en scène:

Vous avez une interface réseau filaire (j'n'ai pas testé sinon) qui est down, aucun câble n'est branché dessus.

vous configurez alors 'une interface' vlan dessus, prenons par exemple l'interface eth0, l'interface vlan s'appellera eth0.10 et l'ID du vlan sera 10:

```
ip link add link eth0 eth0.10 type vlan id 10
```

Tout se passe très bien jusque là, maintenant, sans toucher à l'interface eth0, nous allons tenter de monter/activer l'interface vlan:

(pensez à sauvegarder vos documents,  à BRB'ker vos contacts etc, avant de procéder)

```
ip link set eth0.10 up
```

Bon, si ça vous fait comme à moi, vous avez le droit à un kernel panic ou quelque chose du genre..

Alors?

j'suis d'accord que cette dernière manip n'a pas forcément beaucoup de sens, mais ça ne devrait probablement pas planter aussi méchamment, nan?

EDIT:

Bon, j'ai trouvé ça: [ANNOUNCE] iproute2-2.6.33 version, j'ai bien le flag loose_binding documenté, mais il semble que j'ai un noyau trop vieux (2.6.32), donc, j'vais tester avec un noyau plus récent:)

----------

## guilc

Ah oui tiens, j'avais jamais vu ça.

Faut dire que j'up eth0 seul et pas les vlans, ceci expliquant cela  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

 *truc wrote:*   

>  ... un noyau trop vieux (2.6.32), ... 

 

Pfiu ça devient vite vieux un noyaux....

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, ça dure 2-3 mois max.

----------

## kwenspc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> En effet, ça dure 2-3 mois max.

 

Tant qu'il y a pas de nouvelle fonctionnalités qui pourraient être utile et si y a pas d'alerte de sécu... non un noyau ça peut durer nettement plus que ça!

----------

## guilc

Et le 2.6.32 est annoncé comme étant maintenu à long terme (bugs et failles sécu), donc pas de raison d'en changer non plus, sauf nouvelle fonctionnalité/support matériel

----------

## El_Goretto

Dans le débat récent Flash contre 64bits, juste pour vous signaler que persister avec un 10.0 et flashblock n'est pas safe du tout, car flashblock n'est pas fiable et ne bloque pas correctement tous les flash (au hasard, et c'est assez énAUrmissime, allez sur dailymotion).

Moralité: noscript ya pas mieux si vous voulez rester avec la 10.0 en 64bits.

----------

## Biloute

Depuis le temps que le html5 est sorti, est-ce que youtube et autre demandent toujours adobe pour lire des videos?

----------

## xaviermiller

Projet bêta : http://www.youtube.com/html5

----------

## Poussin

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Projet bêta : http://www.youtube.com/html5

 

Mais sans firefox (du au h.264)

----------

## xaviermiller

Heuuu.... j'ai vu firefox 4 dans la liste....

----------

## Poussin

Oui, mais ce n'est pas encore très courant de trouver du firefox4. C'est juste que vu le codec choisi par youtube, pas de compatibilité avec le firefox stable

----------

## Leander256

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Dans le débat récent Flash contre 64bits, juste pour vous signaler que persister avec un 10.0 et flashblock n'est pas safe du tout, car flashblock n'est pas fiable et ne bloque pas correctement tous les flash (au hasard, et c'est assez énAUrmissime, allez sur dailymotion).
> 
> Moralité: noscript ya pas mieux si vous voulez rester avec la 10.0 en 64bits.

 

Est-ce que tu peux expliquer plus précisément s'il-te-plaît? Quand je vais sur dailymotion avec flashblock, le flash n'est pas activé. C'est vrai que bizarrement le bouton pour activer le flash n'est pas visible, je n'ai qu'un rectangle blanc, mais si je fais un clic droit j'ai la possibilité d'activer flash dans le menu contextuel, si je fais un clic gauche flash se lance, comme d'habitude.

----------

## ppg

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Heuuu.... j'ai vu firefox 4 dans la liste....

 

Firefox 4 est supporté par la version html5 de youtube mais uniquement pour les vidéos encodées au format webM.

----------

## El_Goretto

@Leander256: ben j'avais directement le cadre de la vidéo avec les contrôles et tout, sans avoir autorisé quoi que ce soit. Maintenant bon, je t'avoue que j'ai la flemme de le réinstaller pour refaire le test...

Sinon, juste pour dire que j'ai emergé gentoo-sources-2.6.35 rien que pour pouvoir claquer un:

```
make nconfig
```

Bilan: ouaaaaaah...  :Smile: 

Et en plus, c'est vraiment un gain côté ergonomie, c'est pas juste cosmétique. Sisi  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Depuis bien longtemps on pouvait changer le thème du menuconfig avec je ne sais plus quelle variable au make, yavait un thème noir et rouge bien sympa...  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Depuis bien longtemps on pouvait changer le thème du menuconfig avec je ne sais plus quelle variable au make, yavait un thème noir et rouge bien sympa... 

 

From scripts/kconfig/mconf.c  :Wink: 

```

166 "Different color themes available\n"

167 "--------------------------------\n"

168 "It is possible to select different color themes using the variable\n"

169 "MENUCONFIG_COLOR. To select a theme use:\n"

170 "\n"

171 "make MENUCONFIG_COLOR=<theme> menuconfig\n"

172 "\n"

173 "Available themes are\n"

174 " mono       => selects colors suitable for monochrome displays\n"

175 " blackbg    => selects a color scheme with black background\n"

176 " classic    => theme with blue background. The classic look\n"

177 " bluetitle  => a LCD friendly version of classic. (default)\n"

178 "\n"), 
```

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon, juste pour dire que j'ai emergé gentoo-sources-2.6.35 rien que pour pouvoir claquer un:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bah quand on est habitué au menuconfig, je trouve pas.

Je suis tout paummé dedans, et je déteste avoir besoin des touches Fx pour activer des fonctions...

Bref, je garde mon menuconfig, je vais plus vite :p

----------

## El_Goretto

Beuh, tu as les touches fléchées et les touches Y/M/N, alors?  :Smile: 

Avec menuconfig tu connais des cheat codes à base de combos de 4 touches façon emacs?   :Razz: 

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Beuh, tu as les touches fléchées et les touches Y/M/N, alors? 
> 
> Avec menuconfig tu connais des cheat codes à base de combos de 4 touches façon emacs?  

 

Ca doit être uen question d'habitude, mais avec menuconfig, je réfléchis pas pour naviguer (genre l'accès à l'aide, etc...)

La, les flèches gauche/droite changent de sens, et ça me perturbe  :Razz: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, moi aussi, j'ai essayé hier make nconfig et je dois dire, j'aime mieux make menuconfig aussi.

Je suis pas mal certain que si make menuconfig disparait, on va finir par s'habituer. La résistance au changement il faut croire.

----------

## kernelsensei

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Bah quand on est habitué au menuconfig, je trouve pas.
> 
> Je suis tout paummé dedans, et je déteste avoir besoin des touches Fx pour activer des fonctions...
> 
> Bref, je garde mon menuconfig, je vais plus vite :p

 

D'accord avec toi, sûrement une question d'habitude... (ou alors on est des vieux cons hostiles au changement  :Razz: )

----------

## Magic Banana

Si je vous dis que j'ai toujours utilisé 'make gconfig' (enfin sauf dans les cas où, suite au retrait malheureux d'une option, X ne démarrait plus), vous allez me dire que vous comprenez que je sois allez voir du côté de gNewSense et Trisquel (que j'utilise toujours)...  :Embarassed:   :Razz: 

----------

## guilc

Ah ben c'est joli make nconfig !

```
            .config - Linux Kernel v2.6.35-dagobah Configuration

 ┌── GCOV-based kernel profiling ─────────────────────────────────────────┐

 │                                                                        │

 │                                  make[1]: *** [nconfig] Erreur de segmentation                                                                     │

 │   make: *** [nconfig] Erreur 2                                         │

 │                               dagobah 20:00 - 0.37 /usr/src/linux   
```

Y a encore du boulot   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, un peu de lecture sur KSM, la fonction noyau pour "merger" les pages mémoires identiques.

Si c'est marqué comme étant utilisé par KVM, j'aimerai bien que ce soit aussi le cas pour OpenVZ...

----------

## xaviermiller

Question idiote : que faut-il installer pour avoir un système de mail le plus simple possible ? Celui qui passe par les fichiers mbox, à l'ancienne ?

Le but n'est pas de rapatrier tous les mails, juste de pouvoir recevoir les mails de cron.

----------

## Winnt

Salut,

mailx est ce qu'il te faut il me semble.

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Winnt wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> mailx est ce qu'il te faut il me semble.

 

on dirait bien  :Very Happy: 

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Winnt

Mais de rien   :Very Happy: 

pour une fois que mes maigres connaissances peuvent être utiles à un maître es Gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

En fait... il faut aussi configurer un serveur smtp... enfin, je verrai si cron m'envoie ses messages...

----------

## geekounet

Un Postfix ou Exim4 en config de base devrait le faire, normalement.

----------

## guilc

SI c'est juste de l'émission de mail : mail-mta/ssmtp => tu lui donnes un relai (mailhub dans la conf), et basta, c'est fini.

Il fournit une commande compatible "sendmail" que cron utilise direct out of the box. Mais ce n'est pas un MTA, juste un relayeur vers un serveur SMTP qui n'a pas de démon, pas de queue, rien, juste un client SMTP avec une ligne de commande compatible quoi  :Smile: 

C'est ce que j'utilise sur mes desktop ou je n'envisage même pas une seule seconde de mettre un postfix... (non, désolé, mais le mta sur un poste client, ça passe pas dans ma tête...)

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est exactement ce que je veux : juste un rudiment de mail interne pour les jobs.

Mais je ne vois pas comment configurer sendmail (ssmtp je pense) pour cela.

Et je ne trouve pas de howto qui donne ce genre de config, c'est tout de suite l'usine à gaz avec MySQL, antispam, antivirus et tout le tintouin...

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> C'est exactement ce que je veux : juste un rudiment de mail interne pour les jobs.
> 
> Mais je ne vois pas comment configurer sendmail (ssmtp je pense) pour cela.
> 
> Et je ne trouve pas de howto qui donne ce genre de config, c'est tout de suite l'usine à gaz avec MySQL, antispam, antivirus et tout le tintouin...

 

Y a pas de sendmail à configurer  :Wink: 

emerge ssmtp

edit /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf pour coller à ta conf (indiquer un serveur smtp, un alias pour root qui reçoit les mails de cron) et basta

sendmail, c'est ici juste le nom de la commande fournie, "compatible" avec l'antique sendmail :

```
# ll /usr/bin/sendmail 

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 15 juil. 09:55 /usr/bin/sendmail -> ../sbin/ssmtp*

```

----------

## xaviermiller

ok, mais quel serveur smtp mettre ? Celui de mon fournisseur ? Mais il va me refuser des mails genre "cron@localhost"...

Dans certains sujets, je suis une vraie quiche...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> ok, mais quel serveur smtp mettre ? Celui de mon fournisseur ? Mais il va me refuser des mails genre "cron@localhost"...
> 
> Dans certains sujets, je suis une vraie quiche...  

 

Ca devrait le faire  :Wink: 

```
# The person who gets all mail for userids < 1000

# Make this empty to disable rewriting.

root=monmail@monfai.com

```

Tiens, bubuntu ont une doc à peu près complète d'ailleurs : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ssmtp

----------

## Poussin

oui, mais s'il fait cela, le mail va vraiment etre envoyé via le serveur smtp mis en relay (du FAI par exemple). Je pense qu'il veut juste un brol qui fait permet de mettre "directement" (ou en tout cas, sans passer par le WAN) les mails d'erreur/log dans un fichier mbox

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, pourquoi passer par un relay SMTP externe alors qu'il suffit de passer par les fichiers mbox ?

----------

## Poussin

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Oui, pourquoi passer par un relay SMTP externe alors qu'il suffit de passer par les fichiers mbox ?

 

C'est compliqué le mail ^^

----------

## xaviermiller

Je vais ressortir mon bon vieux "UNIX Unleashed", à l'époque, Internet ne faisait que balbutier, c'était l'époque où "mail" était local et ne quittait pas le subnet...

----------

## Poussin

Si tu trouves un truc, je prends, mais je suis persuadé que tu vas finir avec un postfix!

edit: XavierMiller> Tu vois que ta question n'a pas l'air d'être triviale ^^Last edited by Poussin on Tue Aug 10, 2010 11:27 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## boozo

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Si tu trouves un truc, je prends, mais je suis persuadé que tu vas finir avec un postfix!

 

mouais c'est le plus souvent dans ce goût-là... mais à voir si y'a pas des contournements un peu tordus - je pense (enfin... de mémoire et sous toutes réserves) au cas du mail de bienvenue envoyé à la création des users p.e. non ?

----------

## Poussin

Postfix est juste bcp plus simple à config que l'antique sendmail tout de même :/

----------

## geekounet

Sinon en truc simple, ya DMA (DragonflyBSD Mail Agent), qui fait du dépot en mbox pour les users locaux, et relai vers un SMTP pour ce qui part ailleurs. Par contre je ne sais pas s'il est packagé sous Gentoo, d'autant plus qu'il n'est pas tout à fait terminé (il ne gérait pas les MX quand j'ai testé...)

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourtant, les mails internes sont (étaient) standard en UNIX sans passer par internet... il doit y avoir un truc tout simple de base à installer.

Je regarderai ce week-end, je ne toucherai pas beaucoup à ma gentoo d'ici là  :Wink: 

----------

## gregool

Dites moi les gars, à tout hasard quelqu'un a t'il déjà rencontré des problèmes avec le module dhcpd de webmin ?

j'ai du ajouter des options relatives au boot PXE dans mon dhcpd.conf, en l'occurence ceci :

```
option space PXE;

option PXE.discovery-control code 6 = unsigned integer 8;

option PXE.boot-server code 8 = { 

       unsigned integer 16, unsigned integer 8, ip-address};

option PXE.boot-menu code 9 = { unsigned integer 16, unsigned integer 8, text};

option PXE.menu-prompt code 10 = {unsigned integer 8, text};

```

et depuis mes subnets ont disparus de l'interface webmin.

Si je mets ces lignes en commentaire ça revient. je pense que c'est du aux { } qui doivent être mal interprétés.

Si qqun a un retour d'expérience sur l'utilisation de cette option combinée à celle de plusieurs sous-réseaux ça m'intéresse.

----------

## jerep6

Salut,

Je souhaite récupérer des photos de mon serveur free, mais je me rend compte qu'un certain nombre est défectueux :

Img1

Img2

C'est dû a quoi ? Est ce réparable ?

----------

## d2_racing

Ça donne le goût de saboter une BD oracle et installer MySQL à place  :Razz: 

http://www.lemagit.fr/article/sun-oracle-solaris-communaute-opensolaris-opensource-fork/6886/1/oracle-officialise-avis-deces-communaute-opensolaris

----------

## xaviermiller

Heuuuu: MySQL, c'est Oracle...

----------

## Oupsman

Ouais, et l'avenir est pas brillant  :Sad: 

----------

## Poussin

s/MySQL/PostgreSQL   :Cool: 

----------

## ghoti

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Heuuuu: MySQL, c'est Oracle...

 

Et MariaDB ? Quelqu'un a déjà essayé ?

----------

## truc

Salut, loin de moi l'idée d'interrompre cette "discussion", mais je suis tombé sur ça IEEE 802.3az: Energy-efficient Ethernet standard gains traction (ou encore ici ou là): Il y a un travail de 'recherche' fait afin de réduire l'énergie utilisée sur les réseaux ethernets!

thumbs up!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gregool

très bonne idée, en général les recherches s'orientent d'avantage vers le gain de performances, les chiffres annoncés montrent que le projet est tout a fait légitime.

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais Xavier, tu as bien compris, si on peut pas se tourner du côté de MySQL, on va prendre quoi.

Et est-ce que VirtualBox a de l'avenir avec Oracle ?

----------

## geekounet

Bah ya toujours PostgreSQL hein, qui reste le meilleur SGBDR libre depuis un bon moment.  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

SGBDRO en plus hein  :Wink: 

A bien des niveau, c'est un concurrent très très sérieux d'Oracle, il ne joue clairement pas dans la même cours que MySQL (qui entre parenthèse existera toujours sous le nom de MariaDB, fork de MySQL par son auteur initial, suite au rachat de MySQL AB par Oracle justement)

PostgreSQL soufre sans doute du fait qu'il a toujours été très peu médiatisé, malgré ses indéniables atouts, sans doute parce que MySQL a "cannibalisé" l'utilisation simple des SGBD dans le web, et que Oracle, par sa machinerie commerciale énorme a complètement trusté l'utilisation avancée en entreprise. Les DSI préfèrent avoir un contrat de maintenance (qui coûte un bras entre nous soit dit), ça les rassure !

----------

## d2_racing

Est-ce que la langage PL-SQL existe dans les autres BD, ou c'est spécifique à Oracle ?

----------

## geekounet

C'est spécifique à Oracle, mais PostgreSQL a son propre langage PL/pgSQL qui y est très similaire (tout en supportant d'autres langages comme Perl, Python, Ruby, TCL, etc. pour ses procédures, via des plugins).

----------

## Oupsman

Regardez du coté d'entreprisedb : z'ont une version qui remplace Oracle. De ce que j'en ai vu, compatible au niveau Code PL/SQL avec Oracle.

----------

## Bapt

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Regardez du coté d'entreprisedb : z'ont une version qui remplace Oracle. De ce que j'en ai vu, compatible au niveau Code PL/SQL avec Oracle.

 

En fait il s'agit d'ajout de fonctions pour augmenter la compatibilité PL/SQL dans le PL/pgSQL. et ça marche très bien. Mais enterpriseDB singe tellement Oracle qu'il en reprend les défaut:équivalent de l'universal installer d'oracle (/me vomit): ie un gros installer java qui pue plutot que des pkgs. princing de cinglé total (on a même eu un cas : cluster multimaster, où l'utilisation de enterprisedb revenait plus cher qu'oracle   :Shocked:  ).

Ils ont aussi un outil de migration de bases de oracle -> enterprisedb, comprenant la migration du PL/SQL qui fonctionne très bien.

Bonne surprise : enterprisedb permet d'obtenir dans certains complexes les mêmes performances qu'Oracle (impossible avec un postgresql pure) mais dans la majeure partie des cas impossible d'obtenir les mêmes perfs, dommage. 

Problème majeure les gens veulent fait du Oracle sur du postgresql/enterprisedb en reprennant aussi le tunning oracle, postgresql n'est pas oracle, pour obtenir de bonne perf avec il faut comprendre le fonctionnement de postgresql et faire un tuning spécifique postgresql au lieu de laisser les dbas baver "bouh postgresql c'est pas aussi bien qu'oracle"

----------

## d2_racing

http://techno.branchez-vous.com/actualite/2010/08/solutions-antivirus-msafee-integrees-processeur-intel.html

Est-ce qu'on va pouvoir acheter un processeur pour les utilisateurs de Linux, soit sans Antivirus  :Razz: 

----------

## jcTux

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> http://techno.branchez-vous.com/actualite/2010/08/solutions-antivirus-msafee-integrees-processeur-intel.html
> 
> Est-ce qu'on va pouvoir acheter un processeur pour les utilisateurs de Linux, soit sans Antivirus 

 

Du grand n'importe quoi. Ils réduisent le marché de l'informatique à windows.

----------

## guilc

Ouais enfin, entre le gloubi-boulga des sites de vulgarisation informatique pour DSI cravaté qui se veulent "in" et la réalité, il y a plus que souvent un immeeeeeennnnnnnnnnnnnse fossé...

Donc wait and see !

Les pétards mouillés, c'est quand même assez courant...

----------

## d2_racing

On se demande pourquoi Intel a acheté McAfee : http://newsroom.intel.com/community/intel_newsroom/blog/2010/08/19/intel-to-acquire-mcafee

----------

## guilc

Bah ils ont été conseillés par Goldman Sachs

La voila la raison, c'est écrit en bas de l'article  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## geekounet

Bon bah c'est fait, j'ai mon N900 ! Mais ça devient dur à trouver, quasi plus personne n'en vend en France parait-il (j'ai du prendre le modèle d'exposition...). Je fais joujou avec depuis hier, j'en suis très content ! Du bonheur de pouvoir gérer son téléphone à coup d'apt-get et de pouvoir retrouver tous ses softs Linux favoris.  :Smile:  (et quand ils ne sont pas dispos, une simple cross-compilation à la sauce Debian et c'est porté). Bref, si yen a qui ont des questions dessus, n'hésitez pas.  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai une première question : quand vas-tu y installer un BSD ?  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Nop, ça restera sous Debian.  :Wink:  Surtout qu'il y a encore plusieurs composants propriétaires, donc non portable...

----------

## Delvin

geekounet fais gaffe à la batterie surtout si tu laisse tout tourner avec check des mails en 3g toutes les 5 min, c'est pour moi un des gros points noirs

Aprés suffit de se trainer avec son cable micro-usb pour le recharger n'importe où  :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

Ça a combien d'autonomie réelle en utilisation "classique" ?

----------

## Delvin

Ca dépend de ce que tu fais, mais en connectant le net juste quand tu en as besoin tu tiens 1 jour, 1 jour et demi.

Moi je le laisse uniquement en 2g , c'est largement suffisant pour les mails et un peu de net (pas youtube, là vaut mieux la 3g) ça doit tenir 1 jour et demi, mais généralement, il est branché donc j'ai pas fais trop de mesures

----------

## geekounet

Bah, mon ancien tel avait sa batterie morte qui ne tenait même pas 12h, donc dans tous les cas je suis satistfait de ce coté là.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## guilc

Aouch, c'est peu quand même !

C'est même assez dommage. Du coup, je garde mon e72 sans regrets (à un moment, j'avais pensé à switcher). Au moins en utilisation normale (relevé des mails toutes les 1/2h, un peu de surf (en 3g)), je tiens... une semaine !

Le N900 me laisse un petit coût amer aussi quand même : maemo, a peine sorti, déjà abandonné pour meego. Quel sera son avenir ?

----------

## Delvin

Le n900 est la plateforme de dev de meego, on peut donc s'attendre à un portage (non-officiel, nokia veux pas il a dit c'est pas bien bande de méchants) fait par la communauté

Le Hard est très bon, ça serait une erreur de l'abandonner aussi vite (enfin quand on voit le n9 prévu sous meego ça fait quand même pas mal envie)

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Petite question.... je viens de faire un emerge, et qu'est ce que je vois ? portage qui me gueule dessus en me demandant de réactivé le flag hal dans xorg-server.... (du à une dépendance avec x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics qui a Hal d'activé...) 

Mais on fait quoi avec ce fichu hal dans xorg-server ? on le garde ou pas finalement ?

Ça m'étonne de le voir à nouveau sollicité....donc c'est à nouveau quoi la bonne façon de faire sur le long terme ? utilisé hal ou pas ? 

Je vous demande parce que pour le coup je ne sais plus trop quoi faire... là je l'ai re-activé, mais demain ? 

On dit qu'il n'y a que les c*n qui ne changent pas d'avis m'enfin quand même, faudrait pas en abusé lol.

----------

## d2_racing

Pour ma part, j'ai hal d'activé pour tout sauf xorg-server.

Pas le choix, KDE 4.4.5 ne gère pas encore tout sans hal  :Razz: 

----------

## Poussin

 *Kazuya wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> Petite question.... je viens de faire un emerge, et qu'est ce que je vois ? portage qui me gueule dessus en me demandant de réactivé le flag hal dans xorg-server.... (du à une dépendance avec x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics qui a Hal d'activé...) 
> 
> Mais on fait quoi avec ce fichu hal dans xorg-server ? on le garde ou pas finalement ?
> ...

 

Je vais peut-être dire une grosse connerie, mais si tu ne veux pas de Hal, pourquoi ne pas le désactivé pour ton driver synaptics?

----------

## Chr0nos

pour ma part j'ai une petite question, suite a une maj de portage celui ci me peste dessus le message suivant:

 *Quote:*   

> BlackPearl linux # emerge -aDvnuN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

mais en clair il ne me dit pas comment m'en sortir :s, ca s'interprète comment ce tsouin tsouin ?

----------

## Kazuya

> Poussin, 

Ben en fait, moi je m'en moque un peu qu'il soit activé ou non, c'est juste que voilà, un coup c'est blanc un coup c'est noir... 

J'aimerais juste configurer ma machine pour "l'avenir", mais cet avenir, il est avec ou sans hal dans le xorg ? mystère...

----------

## d2_racing

Quelqu'un a eu des problemes lors de l'installation de KDE 4.5.1?

----------

## barul

 *Chr0nos wrote:*   

> pour ma part j'ai une petite question, suite a une maj de portage celui ci me peste dessus le message suivant:
> 
>  *Quote:*   BlackPearl linux # emerge -aDvnuN world
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> ...

 

Eh bien déjà je dirais que " x11-libs/qt-qt3support" est masqué, donc un petit echo "x11-libs/qt-qt3support **" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords ne devrait pas faire de mal (** car on ne voit pas par quoi il est masqué, comme ça ça enlève tout). Pour le reste, je ne vois pas vraiment le sens :/

----------

## guilc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a eu des problemes lors de l'installation de KDE 4.5.1?

 

Non, si ce n'est que kwin n'est pas stable... La pire version de kwin depuis bien des années.

----------

## jcTux

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a eu des problemes lors de l'installation de KDE 4.5.1?

 

Tout roule bien chez moi, à part pykde4 qui refuse de se compiler. On en discute dans ce fil https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-843749-highlight-.html

----------

## jcTux

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   Quelqu'un a eu des problemes lors de l'installation de KDE 4.5.1? 
> 
> Non, si ce n'est que kwin n'est pas stable... La pire version de kwin depuis bien des années.

 

C'est vrai que kwin avec les effets activés bouffe énormément de CPU.

----------

## guilc

 *jcTux wrote:*   

>  *guilc wrote:*    *d2_racing wrote:*   Quelqu'un a eu des problemes lors de l'installation de KDE 4.5.1? 
> 
> Non, si ce n'est que kwin n'est pas stable... La pire version de kwin depuis bien des années. 
> 
> C'est vrai que kwin avec les effets activés bouffe énormément de CPU.

 

Je parle meme pas de conso CPU la :

- je reconfigure kwin => crash kwin

- je lance ovi suite dans ma virtualbox (soft nokia) => crash kwin

- menus mal repaintés (driver nouveau ou intel)

- firefox mal repainté quand on scrolle

et j'en passe...

Franchement, je collectionne les régressions kwin là, et ça me les broute grave d'ailleurs...

----------

## jcTux

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *jcTux wrote:*    *guilc wrote:*    *d2_racing wrote:*   Quelqu'un a eu des problemes lors de l'installation de KDE 4.5.1? 
> 
> Non, si ce n'est que kwin n'est pas stable... La pire version de kwin depuis bien des années. 
> 
> C'est vrai que kwin avec les effets activés bouffe énormément de CPU. 
> ...

 

Pour ma part 0 crashs depuis 2 jours d'utilisation quotidienne.

----------

## d2_racing

Maintenant que j'ai réussi à l'installer, ça roule #1, pas de crash depuis hier soir.

C'est bon signe dans mon cas.

----------

## Biloute

Que devient Xfce? Vont-ils nous sortir la version 4.8?

----------

## xaviermiller

La 4.7 atteint progressivement Portage.

----------

## Chr0nos

a present j'ai droit a un:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "~x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2[aqua=,debug=,qt3support]" have been masked.
> 
> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> 
> - x11-libs/qt-sql-4.6.2 (masked by: )
> ...

 

et meme en le metant en keyword je n'arrive a rien... j'aime la raison du bloquage

----------

## guilc

Tiens tiens, voilà ce qu'on voit arriver dans mesa :

http://cgit.freedesktop.org/mesa/mesa/commit/?id=92617aeac109481258f0c3863d09c1b8903d438b

Le support de Direct3D 10 et 11 sous linux  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

C'est bizarre, j'étais persuadé que MS était le camp des méchants qui ne voulait pas se plier au standart openGL et j'pensais aussi qu'openGL était bien foutu! J'avais faut sur toute la ligne?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## guilc

 *truc wrote:*   

> C'est bizarre, j'étais persuadé que MS était le camp des méchants qui ne voulait pas se plier au standart openGL et j'pensais aussi qu'openGL était bien foutu! J'avais faut sur toute la ligne?  

 

Si tu lis bien, visiblement, l'API qui est louée est SEULEMENT Direct3D dans sa version 10/11 qui est un rewrite from scratch.

En sous entendu, on sent quelques griefs vis-à-vis de DirectX 9 et inférieurs, et rien n'est dit sur le reste de DirectX 10/11, seule la partir Direct3D est évoquée, alors que DirectX, ce n'est pas que ça !

Si je comprends bien ce que je lis, le gros avantage de Direct3D 10/11, c'est le fait que comme c'est une réécriture, l'API est toute petite (pas d'historique à conserver), ce qui fait entre autre que les anciens programmes directx9 et inférieurs ne sont pas compatibles, il faut les réécrire. Tu compares à OpenGL qui ne fait "que" ajouter des nouvelles extensions, tout en conservant toujours la compatibilité avec le vieux.

Bref, réécriture vs compatibilité.

Ne pas juger trop hâtivement donc  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est pour wine, le gros patch pourri pour permettre aux joueurs de jouer  :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> La 4.7 atteint progressivement Portage.

 

Est-ce que c'est moi ou Xfce semble être en perte de vitesse côté développement depuis 6-8 mois ?

----------

## Biloute

C'est mal barré pour eux surtout qu'ils manque cruellement de volontaires pour les aider à coder.

----------

## xaviermiller

Et en même temps, la 4.6 fonctionne bien. Que vouloir de plus ?

----------

## d2_racing

Un Xfce qui n'utilise pas hal peut-être  :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Je n'ai pas HAL et utilise XFCE. Du moins, je n'utilise pas l'auto-mounter de XFCE.

Il n'y a que ça à changer, en fait.

----------

## xaviermiller

Ayant fait le boulet avec tuxonice, j'ai perdu ma partition btrfs (btrfsck est aussi utile qu'un pagne pour un eskimo). Pas de backup, réinstallation à zéro (avec un ext4). Et merci à ma pt'ite femme qui m'a suggéré d'utiliser distcc, ça pulse à fond  :Smile: 

----------

## Tom_

J'ai aussi joué récemment avec les différentes méthodes pour mettre en veille mon pc et ce sans succès ...  :Sad:  Résultat : j'ai également cassé ma partitions btrfs..2-3 fois. Heureusement, dans mon cas, elle contenait que /usr/portage!

En parlant de mise en veille, je vais faire un topic dédié!

----------

## xaviermiller

Yops, mon netbook est à nouveau opérationnel en 24 heures, grâce à distcc !

J'ai à nouveau installé TuxOnIce, mais il refuse de reprendre : "cannot launch user space program '/sbin/tuxoniceui_text': error -2". Je vais réessayer en désactivant l'UI dans le noyau, histoire de voir si ça resume bien.

Le Suspend2, c'est bien, mais TuxOnIce semble plus efficace... quand il voudra bien reprendre une machine hibernée...

PS: je suis sur 2.6.35-latest-tildarch  :Wink: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Une semaine sans personne pour raconter sa vie ?! Montrons donc que Gentoo est toujours utilisée en participant à ce sondage. Bon... j'utilise la première personne mais mes machines sont sous Trisquel (que le sondage donne, pour le moment, comme plus utilisée que Gentoo)...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## xaviermiller

J'aime pas les sites attrape-email   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## geekounet

Moi non plus, du coup j'ai pas voté. Par ailleurs, ils citent les BSD comme des distributions Linux alors que ce n'en sont pas...  :Razz: 

Bon en tout cas, c'est pas moi qui ferait remonter les stats Gentoo étant donné que je n'ai que des FreeBSD et Debian.  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> J'aime pas les sites attrape-email  

 

Mouais... Vu l'association derrière et leur politique explicite de protection de la vie privée, je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un autre objectif que le plaisir de se compter (et non, je ne rêve pas, je sais bien qu'il n'arriveront à convaincre suffisamment de GNU/Linuxien pour atteindre le fameux 1%).

----------

## Magic Banana

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Moi non plus, du coup j'ai pas voté. Par ailleurs, ils citent les BSD comme des distributions Linux alors que ce n'en sont pas... 

 

Tu as manifestement été entendu puisque les distributions BSD ont été retirées.

Je sais bien que cette expérience n'a rien d'un sondage (par exemple, il y a manifestement un biais vers les hispanophones) mais quand-même, avec près de 3000 réponses en deux jours, elle donne une image du paysage GNU/Linux. Ubuntu a plus de la moitié des suffrages. Vient ensuite, loin derrière Debian GNU/Linux, puis, encore loin derrière, Arch. La grande surprise est, pour moi, Fedora qui n'arrive qu'ensuite avec moins de 5%. Gentoo est à moins de 2% et on remarquera la relativement bonne performance de Trisquel GNU/Linux.  :Razz: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Une semaine sans personne pour raconter sa vie ?! Montrons donc que Gentoo est toujours utilisée en participant à ce sondage. Bon... j'utilise la première personne mais mes machines sont sous Trisquel (que le sondage donne, pour le moment, comme plus utilisée que Gentoo)... 

 

C'est dommage ce sondage, ils devraient compter les distributions utilisées et non la principale distribution.

Parce que j'ai 2 dédiés sous Gentoo, un sous Centos, un sous debian et mon portable est en fedora core 13 : j'ai voté Fedora parce que c'est celle que j'utilise au jour le jour, mais du coup je compte pas comme utilisateur gentoo ou Centos. J'oublie debian, je veux pas être melé à cette sombre distribution  :Twisted Evil: 

EDIT : ouais en plus ils comptent 1% de tous les ordinateurs, mais certaines personnes en possèdent combien ? 10 ? Tous sous Linux ...

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu as raison. Et je pense qu'ils en sont conscients. L'intérêt que revêt cette petite expérience réside plus dans la distribution (statistiques) des distributions (GNU/Linux).

Il faut noter que cette page est maintenant traduite dans un français pour le moins approximatif ! Ne vous fatiguez pas, je leur ai déjà envoyé une meilleure traduction.  :Wink: 

Le "socle" statistique prend vite de l'ampleur (et donc de la pertinence) avec, à l'heure où j'écris, plus de 15.000 utilisateurs enregistrés ! Ce sont les russes qui s'excitent. Les conclusions changent un peu : Ubuntu prend encore plus d'importance (2/3 des utilisateurs enregistrés !), Fedora est maintenant sous 3,5% et devancée par... Gentoo !  :Smile: Last edited by Magic Banana on Fri Oct 08, 2010 10:53 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Biloute

Voilà, finalement j'ai craqué.

Sur le plus vieux de mes 2 PC, j'ai réinstallé winXP.

Gentoo était dessus depuis 2006 mais depuis le problème des 5 derniers kernel incompatible avec les cartes intel i8xx j'ai changé mon fusil d'épaule.

----------

## geekounet

C'est un peu radical comme changement... t'as pas essayé avec une autre distrib voire une BSD ?

----------

## guilc

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> depuis le problème des 5 derniers kernel incompatible avec les cartes intel i8xx j'ai changé mon fusil d'épaule.

 

C'est sûr que changer de distrib ne changera pas grand chose (à moins de prendre un truc bien obsolète genre debian lenny)

Je te suggère d'attendre le prochain driver intel (2.13 à priori) : ils ont réintroduit le driver nécessaire (pas en KMS, mais avec l'ancienne archi en UMS) pour les vieilles cartes i8xx, ce qui devrait restaurer la compatibilité avec ces cartes qui à sauté avec le support exclusif de KMS...

C'est quand même dommage de revenir sous windows pour ça !

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Le "socle" statistique prend vite de l'ampleur (et donc de la pertinence) avec, à l'heure où j'écris, plus de 15.000 utilisateurs enregistrés ! Ce sont les russes qui s'excitent. Les conclusions changent un peu : Ubuntu prend encore plus d'importance (2/3 des utilisateurs enregistrés !), Fedora est maintenant sous 3,5% et devancée par... Gentoo ! 

 

Je profite du vendredi soir (oui, moi je suis encore au vendredi soir  :Wink:  ) pour vous confirmer l'engouement pour ce recensement. Près de 60.000 personnes ont déjà indiqué quelle est la distribution GNU/Linux sur leur ordinateur principal. Plus d'1/3 (c'est à dire plus de 20.000 personnes) a déjà validé son vote et les résultats s'affinent. Ubuntu et Arch sont respectivement descendus en deçà de 59% et de 5,3%. Les distributions qui étaient jusque là sous-évaluées sont Debian (deuxième avec plus de 13%), Fedora (quatrième à plus de 4,6%) et Gentoo, juste derrière, à près de 3,9%. Notons aussi que CentOS (sûrement sous-évaluée à cause de son utilisation plus professionnelle et plus serveur) fait une bonne performance (plus de 1,5%).

----------

## jcTux

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *Magic Banana wrote:*   Le "socle" statistique prend vite de l'ampleur (et donc de la pertinence) avec, à l'heure où j'écris, plus de 15.000 utilisateurs enregistrés ! Ce sont les russes qui s'excitent. Les conclusions changent un peu : Ubuntu prend encore plus d'importance (2/3 des utilisateurs enregistrés !), Fedora est maintenant sous 3,5% et devancée par... Gentoo !  
> 
> Je profite du vendredi soir (oui, moi je suis encore au vendredi soir  ) pour vous confirmer l'engouement pour ce recensement. Près de 60.000 personnes ont déjà indiqué quelle est la distribution GNU/Linux sur leur ordinateur principal. Plus d'1/3 (c'est à dire plus de 20.000 personnes) a déjà validé son vote et les résultats s'affinent. Ubuntu et Arch sont respectivement descendus en deçà de 59% et de 5,3%. Les distributions qui étaient jusque là sous-évaluées sont Debian (deuxième avec plus de 13%), Fedora (quatrième à plus de 4,6%) et Gentoo, juste derrière, à près de 3,9%. Notons aussi que CentOS (sûrement sous-évaluée à cause de son utilisation plus professionnelle et plus serveur) fait une bonne performance (plus de 1,5%).

 

J'ai voté   :Wink: 

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai voté moi aussi.

----------

## d2_racing

Au fait quelqu'un a déjà utilisé Fsarchiver ?

J'ai lu la documentation et je ne sais pas trop c'est quoi la différence entre cet outil et notre fameuse commande TAR pour backup une installation ou même les fichiers dans une partition en particulier ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Je crois qu'il a l'avantage non négligeable d'être multi-threadé (non négligeable sur un serveur octocore). Mais c'est un souvenir d'une lecture de docs d'il y a qq mois  :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> C'est dommage ce sondage, ils devraient compter les distributions utilisées et non la principale distribution.
> 
> Parce que j'ai 2 dédiés sous Gentoo, un sous Centos, un sous debian et mon portable est en fedora core 13 : j'ai voté Fedora parce que c'est celle que j'utilise au jour le jour, mais du coup je compte pas comme utilisateur gentoo ou Centos. J'oublie debian, je veux pas être melé à cette sombre distribution 
> 
> EDIT : ouais en plus ils comptent 1% de tous les ordinateurs, mais certaines personnes en possèdent combien ? 10 ? Tous sous Linux ...

 

Il est maintenant possible d'ajouter un nombre de machines (attention : seuls les bureaux doivent être recensés)... mais si vous avez déjà voté, vous ne pouvez pas utiliser la même adresse e-mail. Ils auraient pu y penser dès le départ.  :Mad:   Je crois que des fraudes (déjà rendues difficiles par le captcha) sont parfois détectées puisqu'il arrive que le nombre d'ordinateurs diminue (oui, je m'amuse à regarder cette page plusieurs fois par jour  :Embarassed:  ). Toujours est-il que le compteur a dépassé les 95.000 ! Si vous voulez être le cent millième, c'est derrière ce lien que ça se passe.

Malgré les biais (notamment la sur-représentation du monde  russophone et hispanophone), Ubuntu est manifestement, et de très loin, la distribution GNU/Linux la plus utilisée sur les machines de type bureau. En deuxième position et, là encore, avec la compétition loin derrière, se trouve Debian GNU/Linux. Arch, Gentoo et Fedora, à moins d'un point les unes des autres, viennent compléter, dans cet ordre, le top 5. Depuis mon dernier rapport, on notera que Ubuntu a bien baissé (en deçà de 55,5%) et que cela s'est surtout fait au profit de Debian GNU/Linux (qui dépasse les 19%).

----------

## sead

Vous croyez vraiment que ce sondage mènera à quelque chose pour savoir le pourcentage des utilisateurs Linux sachant que seuls les utilisateurs linux vont aller dessus et qui plus est que certains vont remplir plusieurs fois le sondage... et donc par conséquent fausser les chiffres....

Quel est le réel interêt pour ce genre de sondage ?

----------

## Oupsman

Je continue à penser que ce sondage n'est absolument pas fiable ... Ils feraient mieux de compter les visites sur google.fr par exemple et de comparer la proportion de Linux par rapport au reste des OS.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Ils feraient mieux de compter les visites sur google.fr par exemple et de comparer la proportion de Linux par rapport au reste des OS.

 

Compter les utilisateurs sur un ensemble de sites Web est quelque chose qui est fait à de nombreux endroits. Par exemple w3counter utilise une base de près de 41.000 sites Web et trouve que 1,45% des internautes utilisent GNU/Linux. D'autres trouvent moins de 1%. En fait, les diverses estimations varient beaucoup et compter, même approximativement, les bureaux sous GNU/Linux semble un problème insoluble.

Je me répète :

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je ne crois pas qu'il y ait un autre objectif que le plaisir de se compter (et non, je ne rêve pas, je sais bien qu'il n'arriveront pas à convaincre suffisamment de GNU/Linuxien pour atteindre le fameux 1%).

 

J'espère que presque tous ceux qui participent à ce recensement pensent de même. Ainsi, même si les nombres absolus d'ordinateurs comptés sont insignifiants, les proportions d'utilisateurs de chaque distribution sont l'image d'une certaine réalité (certes déformées, ne serait-ce que par le profil de ceux qui acceptent de participer). En tout cas, s'il y a, en ce moment, de la triche, elle est en la défaveur d'Ubuntu qui ne fait que descendre. Elle était à 63% lorsque 15.000 utilisateurs étaient enregistrés. Elle est maintenant, avec plus 106.000 utilisateurs enregistrés, à moins de 51%... ce qui ne m'étonne guère. C'est le biais "moi, Ubuntero, fier de ma récente conversion, me rue sur ce genre de recensement".  :Wink:  La nouveauté passée, le biais s'estompe. La baisse d'Ubuntu profite aux autres distributions et notamment à la deuxième plus populaire, Debian GNU/Linux, qui est utilisée par près d'un quart de ce qui ont été recensés.

----------

## Oupsman

Le plaisir de compter je veux bien. Mais tu peux être certain que les détracteurs de Linux surveillent ce "sondage" de très près, et ne vont pas manquer de montrer les possibles mauvais résultats du doigt. 

M'enfin moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien, je suis un renégat   :Laughing: 

----------

## Biloute

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> C'est un peu radical comme changement... t'as pas essayé avec une autre distrib voire une BSD ?

 

J'ai essayé le top 10 des distrib (Ubuntu, fedora,opensuse,mandriva,...) en liveUSB et le résultats était un écran noir dans le pire des cas ou des performances trés faible dans le meilleur des cas avec par exemple des videos impossibles à lire. j'ai pas testé BSD.

Le problème vient certainement de KMS, j'avais bloqué les mise à jour sur un kernel 2.6.30 avec kms désactivé et le driver intel 2.7 puis avec l'évolution de portage, c'est versions ont disparues et le système devenait aléatoirement instable avec des écrans qui se figent même avec un tty seul.

Il y a peut-être une piste avec vesa au lieu d'intel mais certainement au détriment des performances.

En faisant un peu de recherche, je m'apercois que le problème est connu mais qu'ils ne sera pas résolu avec le prochain kernel.

----------

## truc

Salut salut, Pour ceux qui ont une wiimote et du temps:

Low-Cost Multi-touch Whiteboard using the Wiimote

Head Tracking for Desktop VR Displays using the WiiRemote 

 :Smile: 

----------

## Magic Banana

Je viens de rendre visite à mon recensement préféré. Plus de 250.000 bureaux ont déjà été enregistrés ! Près de 2/3 des personnes qui se sont exprimées sont Ubunteros. Debian GNU/Linux récolte 1/4 des suffrages. Les autres distributions ramassent les miettes (ou, plus précisément, le douzième restant). Parmi elles (donc après Ubuntu et Debian GNU/Linux), Gentoo est... en tête ! Elle est talonnée par Arch. Fedora suit un peu plus loin.

----------

## gregool

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Je viens de rendre visite à mon recensement préféré. Plus de 250.000 bureaux ont déjà été enregistrés ! Près de 2/3 des personnes qui se sont exprimées sont Ubunteros. Debian GNU/Linux récolte 1/4 des suffrages. Les autres distributions ramassent les miettes (ou, plus précisément, le douzième restant). Parmi elles (donc après Ubuntu et Debian GNU/Linux), Gentoo est... en tête ! Elle est talonnée par Arch. Fedora suit un peu plus loin.

 

...et la Pologne toujours en route pour la médaille d'or ^^

----------

## CryoGen

Ca fait un bail que je ne suis passé ici et pourtant je suis encore et toujours sous Gentoo :p 

Je me suis recensé sur le site dudalibre histoire de participer mais je suis assez sceptique quant à la fiabilité du machin ^_^"

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai succombé au "patch de 200 lignes" : j'ai démasqué gentoo-sources-2.6.36-r2 (voir http://www.mpagano.com/blog/?p=149) et franchement, je vois les améliorations sur mon netbook : Firefox est complètement fluide, il ne saccade plus, les pages s'affichent instantanément, ... !

----------

## El_Goretto

Monsieur CK il dit çà, à propos du patch "magique".

----------

## d2_racing

Régression dans la même phrase... je pense que ce n'est pas magique.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je garde mon patch  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Quelqu'un a déjà joué avec l'outil "toolsched" de monsieur CK, cité en fin d'article?

Des gens tournent avec les ck-sources (du coup)?

Franchement, ça donne envie de repasser un peu en expérimental, ça fait trop longtemp que j'ai pas pété ma gentoo desktop  :Smile: 

Un peu de doc sur le scheduler de monsieur CK (et du coup son outil toolsched).

----------

## xaviermiller

L'avantage du patch est d'avoir une config par défaut sans devoir jouer avec ces outils. Certes, une bonne configuration à la mano donnera des meilleurs résultats, mais ce patch, orienté "graphical end user" me convient bien  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben oui, mais quitte à avoir un mécanisme plus propre et plus efficace (sans régression/perte global de "throughput" sous une charge standard), je préfère étudier un poil plus un système avant de me lancer, quitte après à définir une fois manuellement  4-5 raccourcis pour les application à démarrer avec une policy d'ordonnanceur particulière (le fameux SCHED_IDLEPRIO).

Dire que c'est plus gentoo-way-of-life me parait lancer un appel au troll tout à fait coquinou  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

Aaahhh! J'ai reçu ma D510MO

Va vite falloir mettre en place du distcc sinon ça va prendre une plombe à installer   :Embarassed: 

----------

## guilc

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Aaahhh! J'ai reçu ma D510MO
> 
> Va vite falloir mettre en place du distcc sinon ça va prendre une plombe à installer  

 

Mais non, c'est pas si dramatique !

Mon dernier emerge -e (suite passage gcc 4.5.1) a mis... Une douzaine d'heures, c'est pas tant que ça quand on regarde bien. Et c'est moins que ce que je mettais avec mon celeron D 2.56GHz.

Dans les 500 packages (serveur, gateway, proxy-cache, etc...)

----------

## Poussin

ouais mais je suis un fou, je vais ptete meme installer un petit X au cas ou :p, enfin, je ne sais pas, on va voir.

Par contre, l'Antec ISK 300-65, c'est vrai qu'ils ont été radins sur la longueur des cables!

----------

## guilc

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> ouais mais je suis un fou, je vais ptete meme installer un petit X au cas ou :p, enfin, je ne sais pas, on va voir.
> 
> Par contre, l'Antec ISK 300-65, c'est vrai qu'ils ont été radins sur la longueur des cables!

 

Oui mais c'est suffisant, même si c'est limite  :Wink: 

Et ça a au moins l'avantage de laisser plus de place vide dans le boîtier, et de faciliter la circulation d'air !

----------

## vdemeester

Après 2ans et demi d'errance me voici de retour \o/ (bon j'étais pas hyper actif à l'origine). Réinstallation de Gentoo et reprise des bonnes habitudes, c'est vraiment comme une drogue Gentoo.

Mais que vois-je ? Tome 4 de Chronique de Geek… Ouch je me sense vieux d'un coup  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

re-bienvenue  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Monsieur CK prend son courage a 2 mains, et dévoile le fond de sa pensée un peu plus en détail sur la lkml, à propos du patch magique.

----------

## vdemeester

Ahah l'ironie du sort, c'est que le Thinkpad sur lequel j'ai installé une gentoo (cela faisais 3 ans !) a mourru la semaine dernière et mes tentatives de réanimation se sont soldés par une partie de boxe entre moi et le hardware… Maintenant je n'atends plus qu'un nouveau thinkpad (x61s) arrivent @home :p

edit 10/12/2010 : un thinkpad x61s est arrive aujourd'hui, c'est repartit !

----------

## Poussin

Après des années d'utilisation un peu peureuse de gentoo (comprendre ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=arch), je passe le cap et je tente le ~arch   :Very Happy: 

Je m'attends à plein de soucis pour mettre le système à jour, ça va être drôle    :Rolling Eyes: 

Je sais tout le monde s'en fout, mais ce sont mes 2 kopeks à la chronique de geek :p

----------

## Ezka

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  ... je tente le ~arch   Je m'attends à plein de soucis pour mettre le système à jour, ça va être drôle   

 

Bah t'as juste la marche du baselayout2, de X en 1.9, gcc en 4.5, et te passez de hal ... c'est peanuts  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poussin

gloups.... ouais, baselayout2... je crois que je vais aller lire de la doc pendant que ça compile   :Confused: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Gnash crashant tant et plus sur mon PC, je me demandais si vous aviez déjà essayé Lightspark?

 *site officiel lightspark wrote:*   

> Lightspark is a modern, free, open-source flash player implementation. Lightspark features:
> 
>     * JIT compilation of Actionscript to native x86 bytecode using LLVM
> 
>     * Hardware accelerated rendering using OpenGL Shaders (GLSL)
> ...

 

----------

## Oupsman

je rigole (jaune clair) en lisant ça : http://www.zataz.com/news/20877/Portes-cachees-par-le-FBI-dans-OpenBSD-IPSEC.html

Si c'est un fait avéré, c'est d'une rare gravité et ça risque de foutre un coup à OpenBSD et tous les BSD (et certains UTM qui sont basés sur FreeBSD  :Sad:  )

J'ai cependant beaucoup de mal à y croire, 10 ans sans que cette faille soit repérée par les milliers de personnes ayant lus, audités et portés le code en question sur d'autres OS ? 

C'est juste trop énorme pour être crédible.

----------

## geekounet

Ça reste à prouver. En tout cas, ça touche énormement d'OS, la couche IPSec d'OpenBSD ayant été reprise un peu partout, y compris Linux.  :Wink: 

http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.os.openbsd.tech/22621

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai dû mal à croire ça moi aussi.

Si c'est vrai, ça fait peur.

----------

## jcTux

Si ça s'avère être vrai, alors je ne vois pas pourquoi les ricains gueulent contre Wikileaks.

L'arroseur arrosé, c'est sympa !

----------

## titoucha

Moi j'y crois de la part des ricains je m'attend à tout en plus c'est dans l'air du temps de tout vouloir espionner, ils ont juste 10 ans d'avance. 

Par contre je pense que ces portes ont été refermées par les différentes refontes du code.

----------

## Leander256

Salut,

le deuxième épisode de Pioneer One est disponible depuis quelques jours.

Il s'agit d'une série de science-fiction originale dans le sens où son financement est assurée exclusivement par des dons. Les épisodes sont disponibles librement et si vous aimez ce que vous voyez, vous pouvez faire un don pour financer les épisodes suivants. Les créateurs espèrent pouvoir, grâce à ce projet, prouver la pérennité d'un tel modèle économique.

Je n'écris cependant pas pour disserter sur le mode de diffusion, mais pour partager une capture d'écran qui va forcément vous intéresser  :Wink: 

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/447/pioneerone02gentoo.png

----------

## Poussin

Fatcha! 2.6.17! Ils sont pas à jours   :Rolling Eyes: 

(par contre on dirait Putty dans une fenetre windows en dessous...)

----------

## Jacqueline

Hello à tous..

 Tout de même il  reste des pseudos et des avatars connus...  :Very Happy: 

Je fais ma troisième période Gentoo : c'est la seule distro que j'ai pu installer après un crash disque  ( avec un beau bruit de ferraille ):

Donc bye bye la Lenny  et aussi bye Open BSD , passé de l' IDE esclave à l' IDE maître ... fstab dans les choux. bloquée  ( pas trouvé mon CD BSD Anywhere )

Pour compléter le tableau  graveur de DVD HS, tiroir bloqué de chez bloqué : courroie cassée ( je lui ai ouvert les tripes  )

 Pô grave je vais acheter un autre graveur IDE :  30 € une paille.. et ça repart.

Sauf qu 'il ne marche pas.. il arrive seulement à lire  le LiveCD Knoppix, que j'ai retrouvé dans le tas ( et un  FreeBSD,  une release qui n'est plus dans les miroirs, impossible d'accrocher la suivante  )

 j'ai acheté  des revues Linux de quoi récupérer  des DVD d'install de distros Linux..  Ca plante pendant la lecture..

 Folle de rage je réinstalle windows XP.   :Evil or Very Mad:    Ca marche..

Mais pas moyen de charger les CD de conf matérielle.

 Ce p*** de lecteur Samsung nécessite un nouveau firmware. Ca ne veut pas le faire... ( message d'erreur à chaque fois  sous XP )

Je vais pouvoir le reporter au magasin.. C'est  pas la faute à Linux ! 

Donc hier soir  boot sur le LiveCD Knoppix.. et install Gentoo.  :Very Happy: 

 Sans pinailler  cette fois sur la conf du kernel , ni sur les flags et ça boote..  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

 Juste un problème de numérotation des disques différente entre Knoppix et Gentoo, pour  Grub et fstab.. Vite récupéré.

 Et je vois passer lors du boot des messages  peu rassurants sur mon lecteur de CD Rom : frozen !

Et c'est vrai que c'est très très lent pour booter sur la Knoppix, mais elle y arrive...  ( l'install de la Knoppix sur le HD pour voir un OS sur disque et libérer le graveur, pour essayer,  n'a pas marché )

Je vais installer une autre Gentoo nickel sur l'autre HD sata et reporter mon graveur au magasin  ( je crois qu 'il n'a qu 'un modèle en stock  Samsung SH 222 A )

J'ai aussi essayé un truc pour booter une ISO sur disque dur.. impossible et ça m'a mis un sacré bronx.

Sans Gentoo, je serais dans  la m****   :Very Happy: 

( mais l'aventure Lenny ne m'a pas emballée outre mesure, pour ne pas en dire plus   :Crying or Very sad:   )

----------

## El_Goretto

tiens, j'avais oublié ce grigri pourtant fort sympathique, irqbalance.

Hop, réinstallé.

----------

## El_Goretto

Ah, au fait, j'ai eu le droit à une grosse déception hier, après m'être emballé sur  un tas de bench:

Intel's Sandy Bridge sucks up to Hollywood with DRM

La douche froide.

----------

## xaviermiller

Palladium Insane... beurk !

----------

## Biloute

znurt.org est mort. Ca fait 1 mois que l'adresse le répond plus.

Ce site qui diffusait les MàJ de gentoo m'était bien utile. Surtout qu'il était bien plus clair et ergonomique que celui du site officiel.

----------

## guilc

http://packages.gentoo.org/feed/arch/amd64/unstable

http://packages.gentoo.org/feed/arch/amd64/hardmask

C'est pas suffisant ?  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

Est-ce que quelqu'un a une méthode fiable dans le temps pour se passer de tout ces {machin}-kit là ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Jusqu'ici en jouant des uses je m'en sortais pas trop mal et j'arrivait à vire sans ces consolkit/policykit(devenu polkit)/... voilà que e_bus me le réclame à corps et à cris maintenant tiens (?!)

J'en ai marre de devoir me battre sans cesse contre ces "soit disant" évolutions bénéfiques pour l'enduser et qui me colle tout un tas de couches dont je n'ai rien à faire tous les 4 matins et sans pourvoir faire sans... Qui vont nécessiter de se palucher une tripotée de fichier de conf xml ici ou là sans documentation pour arriver à avoir quelque chose d'utilisable... Et pour changer le tout au 5 ème matin parce que c'est obsolète !   :Evil or Very Mad:   crotte !

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui: passer à BSD ou Windows.

Bon, je suis déjà parti   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

Sans être aussi extrémiste*, ne pas être tip top à la pointe des dernières mises à jour, c'est sympa aussi. Genre une Fedora ou une Debian ça le fait aussi. Ou alors ne pas mettre à jour sa Gentoo toutes les semaines. C'est une des raisons qui a fait que j'ai abandonné la Gentoo chez moi : j'en avais marre de passer des heures tous les mois à mettre à jour ma distribution ... Du coup, la Fedora a eu mes faveurs, avant de bazarder tous mes PC pour passer à la Pomme. 

*dit celui qui tape ce message depuis son MacBook Pro sous Snow Leopard ...

----------

## jcTux

La solution, pour moi, est tout simplement de rester sous Gentoo stable.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> *dit celui qui tape ce message depuis son MacBook Pro sous Snow Leopard ...

 

C'est pire de nos jours de d'utiliser Apple que M$. Avec la dernière poursuite, Apple a été loin dans la vente ou l'utilisation de données personnelles.

----------

## just1602

Moi j'écris d'Archlinux, c'est rolling release, c'est à jour tout en restant stable et ça ne me prend pas 2h30min mettre à jour chromium  :Very Happy: 

Gentoo et Funtoo c'est pour jouer  :Razz: 

d2_racing: Tu as vu sur l'apps store, Apple a enlever vlc car il sous licence GPL et elle n'est pas compatible avec la licence d'Apple...

@++

Justin  :Smile: 

----------

## Biloute

```
# emerge www-client/chromium

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/icu-4.4.2  USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" 16,062 kB

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.6_p25767  USE="3dnow 3dnowext X alsa bzip2 encode hardcoded-tables mmx mmxext mp3 sdl ssse3 threads zlib (-altivec) -amr -bindist -cpudetection -custom-cflags -debug -dirac -doc -faac -frei0r -gsm -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -network -oss -pic -qt-faststart -rtmp -schroedinger -speex -static-libs -test -theora -v4l -v4l2 -vaapi -vdpau -vorbis -vpx -x264 -xvid" VIDEO_CARDS="-nvidia" 3,907 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/orbit-2.14.18  USE="-doc" 731 kB

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gconf-2.28.1  USE="-debug -doc -ldap -policykit" 1,442 kB

[ebuild  N    ] www-client/chromium-8.0.552.224  USE="gecko-mediaplayer -cups -gnome -gnome-keyring -system-sqlite (-system-v8)" 132,174 kB

Total: 5 packages (5 new), Size of downloads: 154,313 kB
```

154Mo pour télécharger un bouzin. Est-ce bien raisonnable

J'ai aussi cédé à la tentation d'acheter une tablette Android, une Archos 70IT faut reconnaitre que l'os est une véritable merde cousu de bug et de latence. Ils n'ont même pas eu l'idée d'employer un gestionnaire de paquet pour installer et mettre à jour les apps. Et pour installer un autre linux, grub est impuissant.

----------

## d2_racing

 *just1602 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> d2_racing: Tu as vu sur l'apps store, Apple a enlever vlc car il sous licence GPL et elle n'est pas compatible avec la licence d'Apple...
> 
> @++
> ...

 

Que voulez-vous, la licence GPL rend inconfortable les logiciels privateurs....

http://www.journaldunet.com/ebusiness/internet-mobile/vlc-exclu-de-l-app-store-0111.shtml

----------

## Oupsman

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai aussi cédé à la tentation d'acheter une tablette Android, une Archos 70IT faut reconnaitre que l'os est une véritable merde cousu de bug et de latence. Ils n'ont même pas eu l'idée d'employer un gestionnaire de paquet pour installer et mettre à jour les apps. Et pour installer un autre linux, grub est impuissant.

 

Euh l'android Market ou l'Apps Libs, c'est quoi pour toi ?

----------

## Biloute

C'est des pompes à €€€

Sinon pourquoi lorsque je demande une suite office gratuite, à la première ouverte, on m'annonce que c'est une pauvre version demo et que dans 30jours il faudra raquer?

Avec appslib, impossible de mettre tout à jour en même temps, il faut les faire une par une   :Shocked: 

Appslib ne sait même pas se mettre à jour, il faut supprimer l'ancienne et aller la chercher sur le web   :Rolling Eyes: 

Et bien entendu ça ne sait pas mettre à jour l'OS

----------

## truc

Salut, bon, ça fait plusieurs fois que je parcours la toile en quete de nouvelles informations au sujet de nftables mais rien, certains d'entre vous ont-ils des infos croustillantes?

----------

## kwenspc

C'est moi ou la config de base de zsh sous gentoo suxx? 

J'ai un pôv prompt tout laid (pas le pwd/user dedans, juste le hostname, pas de couleurs). Les touches home/end ne fonctionne pas. etc etc... 

Je voudrais m'y mettre, après avoir vu ce que ça donnait sur le sysrescuecd (10 fois plus rapide que bash, complétion plus intuitive et rapide, etc etc...). Tiens d'ailleurs, où récup cette config de base sysrescuecd du coup?

----------

## freezby

Je ne sais pas si ça pourra t'être utile mais du temps ou j'avais essayé zsh, je m'étais basé sur ces deux sujets là :

- https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526197.html

- https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-660320.html

C'est un peu vieux donc tout n'est peut-être pas encore valide.

Pour sysrescuecd, peux pas t'aider :p

----------

## kwenspc

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Je ne sais pas si ça pourra t'être utile mais du temps ou j'avais essayé zsh, je m'étais basé sur ces deux sujets là :
> 
> - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-526197.html
> 
> - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-660320.html
> ...

 

Ouais j'ai vu. d'ailleurs j'avais testé à l'époque mais c'est vieux et comme j'ai pas de mémoire...

----------

## Mickael

sinon kwenspc tu fais un find sur l'image de sysrescuecd ....

----------

## k-root

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> C'est moi ou la config de base de zsh sous gentoo suxx? 

 

autoload -U promptinit

promptinit

prompt gentoo

----------

## kwenspc

 *k-root wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   C'est moi ou la config de base de zsh sous gentoo suxx?  
> 
> autoload -U promptinit
> 
> promptinit
> ...

 

C'est déjà en place ça et ... rien.

----------

## El_Goretto

Au bout de 3 ans, mon LCD 22" samsung se met à clignoter pendant 30secs un fois allumé...

Je l'aime bien mon écran, mais quand on voit à quoi est dû ce phénomène, on a de quoi râler un bon coup contre la marque.

Bref, je viens de passer commande pour des condensateurs de marque qui vont bien, en suivant les conseils d'un site qui a l'air de tout à fait connaître le sujet (bizarrement, ya même plein de gens qui ont le même écran que moi et qui y sont passés.)

J'ai déjà dessoudé les 3 condos éventrés de mon écran, mais j'ai commandé tout un batch de remplacement, on verra suivant la motivation  :Smile: 

----------

## Biloute

J'ai un petit problème avec wicd. Lorsque que je me connecte en Wifi, la connexion est automatique

Mais avec le port éthernet y a pas moyen, je suis obligé de lancer dhcpcd en console sous root.

----------

## kwenspc

Bon, Nokia qui passe dans le girond MS... bientôt le chômage (en moins d'1 an wahou!)

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, les devs de Nokia vont perdre leur job sûrement.

----------

## xaviermiller

Je crains surtout pour QT...

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je crains surtout pour QT...

 

Heureusement Qt est open source, donc peut être forké sans histoires. (Mais clairement: nokms en a plus rien à fou*re)

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, on peut forker. Mais Nokia a hébergé et financé Trolltech comme nulle autre société ne l'a fait, en basant tous ses produits sur QT. Ce qui a donné une version de QT super puissante, super portée.

Sans fonds, QT pourra survivre, mais perdra de son aura.

Allez, Oracle, une petite reprise ?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Sans fonds, QT pourra survivre, mais perdra de son aura.
> 
> Allez, Oracle, une petite reprise ?  

 

Trop gros, passera jamais  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

kde, gtk, gnome et autres... survivent très bien sans l'aide direct de grosses compagnies.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> kde, gtk, gnome et autres... survivent très bien sans l'aide direct de grosses compagnies.

 

C'est un des avantages des logiciels libres. Tant qu'il y a suffisamment d'utilisateurs (et d'autant plus si ces utilisateurs sont des développeurs !) qui tiennent à continuer le développement du logiciel, ce logiciel ne meurt pas.

----------

## lmarcini

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Oui, on peut forker. Mais Nokia a hébergé et financé Trolltech comme nulle autre société ne l'a fait, en basant tous ses produits sur QT. Ce qui a donné une version de QT super puissante, super portée.
> 
> Sans fonds, QT pourra survivre, mais perdra de son aura.
> 
> Allez, Oracle, une petite reprise ?  

 

QT n'a pas eu besoin de Nokia pour se faire sa place. QT peut continuer son chemin sans Nokia  d'autant plus que les développeurs "pur Nokia" sont extrêmement minoritaires*.

Restreindre QT à Nokia c'est comme restreindre Linux à Ubuntu, non ? Sinon, concernant l'"aura" de QT-Nokia, je pense que cela est parlant pour les personnes qui écument les forums Debian, Gentoo ou *BSD... Pour faire un parallèle, vous connaissez le fabriquant de la l'alternateur ou de la pompe à eau de votre voiture ? Si vous êtes du métier ou passionné, oui. Sinon, dans 98% des cas, non ! **

* Un peu comme ls développeurs "pur Canonical"

** Chez moi, c'est Denso  :Wink: 

----------

## PabOu

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Des gens tournent avec les ck-sources (du coup)?

 Je l'ai utilisé sur ma machine principale pendant un peu plus de deux ans mais reiserfs était trop instable en cas de coupure de courant (des répertoires entiers perdus). Je l'ai abandonné il y a 3 ans environ. J'ai vu une différence de fluidité en revenant aux gentoo-sources ce qui m'a poussé à changer de matériel pour compenser :-)

----------

## k-root

http://www.lemonde.fr/week-end/article/2011/02/25/vers-une-precarisation-par-le-haut-des-informaticiens_1478798_1477893.html

----------

## xaviermiller

Wouah ! En Belgique, c'est pas mieux...  :Confused: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour le moment à la maison, j'ai toujours mon serveur domestique qui fait le routage et le filtrage... et tout le reste. Sauf que bon, "caymal", et qu'à terme, j'aurais bien aimé mettre une boîte genre une soekris avec une petit pfsense dessus en frontal du méchant internet.

Sauf que soekris, toujours pas de port gigabit, alors bon, à un moment, ça va bien.

Et puis cet après midi, c'est le drame, on me branche là dessus: http://routerboard.com/pricelist.php

Soit des routeurs giga (750G et 450G) consommant 6W max, avec du MIPS dedans, un OS "proprio" basé sur un noyau 2.6 qui fait le café, et même OpenWRT commence à supporter le modèle 450G (+ de RAM et port série/µSD). Pas de pfsense par contre, car pas x86.

Mmmmmmmm... aaargh, je suis faible, argh, je me sens commencer à perdre pied...

----------

## Poussin

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Pour le moment à la maison, j'ai toujours mon serveur domestique qui fait le routage et le filtrage... et tout le reste. Sauf que bon, "caymal", et qu'à terme, j'aurais bien aimé mettre une boîte genre une soekris avec une petit pfsense dessus en frontal du méchant internet.
> 
> Sauf que soekris, toujours pas de port gigabit, alors bon, à un moment, ça va bien.
> 
> Et puis cet après midi, c'est le drame, on me branche là dessus: http://routerboard.com/pricelist.php
> ...

 

Je vais me faire modérer, mais... SALOP!!!! Vlà que tu me donnes des envies ^^

----------

## geekounet

La Soekris net6501 est bientôt de sortie, avec du gigabit, patience.  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> La Soekris net6501 est bientôt de sortie, avec du gigabit, patience. 

 

Alors çà... 

Patience il dit, genre c'est facile et tout  :Razz: 

Pas moyen, me connaissant, demain me sera fatal, ce sera le 750G ou le 450G.

Pis bon, une soekris à base d'Atom... ahem.   :Rolling Eyes: 

J'ai ai déjà une si on va par là, de "soekris" multiports gigabit atomiesque  :Smile: 

Niet, 3-6W en full charge VS Atom, tu peux pas test!

----------

## El_Goretto

Ayé, c'est le drame, j'ai craqué pour un 450G  :Smile: 

Pour préciser un point de plus au "pourquoi ce matériel et pas un soekris net6501", voici un exemple: le switching en hard, mais totalement configurable (port niveau 2 ou 3).

Bref, c'est un véritable petit matériel réseau, et non un hôte x86 générique faisant du routage (ce qui m'allait très bien jusqu'à maintenant, hein  :Wink: )

Bon, j'arrête, mais j'en peux plus d'attendre le colis ^^

----------

## geekounet

Mouais, perso si je veux faire du switch... bah j'ai pris un vrai switch manageable pis voilà. (et qui m'a pas couté bien cher d'ailleurs) À chaque machine son rôle sur le réseau, pas d'hybride.  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Mouais, perso si je veux faire du switch... bah j'ai pris un vrai switch manageable pis voilà. (et qui m'a pas couté bien cher d'ailleurs) À chaque machine son rôle sur le réseau, pas d'hybride. 

 

J'ai aussi un switch manageable, que j'ai payé le même prix (8 ports ~100€ neuf).

Ceci dit, un switch niveau 3 comme on dit, je ne vois pas çà comme un "équipement hybride"... ça reste un équipement réseau complètement dédié à sa tâche.

Mais bon, c'est un peu pour pinailler et feed le troll  :Wink: 

----------

## Biloute

Sur le site http://linuxfr.org/ il y a un sondage des distributions

Pour l'instant Gentoo se retrouve 6eme et on a Ubuntu qui domine largement le classement

----------

## xaviermiller

http://www.gentoo.org/ = Canterbury   :Laughing: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Juste le temps de vous faire une petit retour d'expérience sur la routerboard 450G dont je parlais un poil plus haut.

C'est "en prod" chez moi, et le plus gros de la configuration a été fait (en fait, il y a encore du boulot pour remplacer à 100% un livebox côté TV et téléphone (chouette  :Very Happy: )).

La bête elle-même est un vrai bonheur en CLI (auto complétion, syntaxe et menus logiques, colorisation syntaxique en live, etc). Les perfs sont honnêtes (mesuré avec le bench "power-guilc"  :Wink:  à base de netcat et /dev/zero) et mesurées à 30-35 Mo/s en routage pur avec une trentaine de règles "netfilter". En fait, il y a un point faible hardware à mon sens, que je n'ai pas vu avant: la MTU max est limitée par le matériel (la puce atheros) à ~1500. Pas de jumbo frame donc, cela peut expliquer.

Sinon, côté "features" réseau, c'est le paradis, ça fait tout. On ne sera pas perdu côté firewalling et QoS qui ressemblent fortement aux concepts linuxiens (de là à dire qu'il y a netfilter et tc dans un coin en dessous, j'ai franchi le pas allègrement). J'ai même joué pour la première fois avec du multicast, en découvrant avec horreur qu'on ne peut pas firewaller du uPnP A/V (après lecture de RFC, les ports sont dynamiques dans SSDP (à la mode FTP, grosso modo), sans module conntrack dédié, c'est mort).

Bref, me suis bien amusé, j'ai juste une réserve sur la version toute fraîche de l'OS, la v5.0. Moi j'ai essayé, mais c'est non, des bugs bloquants en ce qui me concerne (pppoe ne monte plus au dessus d'un VLAN, et problème avec la gestion des VLANs quand on met les ports en mode secure et qu'on utilise des master-ports (programmation de la puce de switching)).

En v4.x, tout roule.

Ahem, j'ai essayé d'overclocker la puce de 650 à 800MHz, bon, ça n'a pas bien fonctionné, mais c'est pour dire qu'on peut tout faire  :Very Happy: 

----------

## kopp

Un petit coucou les geeks d'ici !

ça faisait 6 mois que j'étais pas venu sur le forum ! Et un an pour le post précédent... pas bien glorieux tout ça !

Je vois qu'il y a toujours les mêmes ici, ça fait plaisir  :Wink: 

Pourtant, je suis toujours fidèle à Gentoo (plus par habitude qu'autre chose...)

A+

----------

## El_Goretto

miam miam, ça progresse: http://soekris.com/catalog/category/view/s/net6501/id/76/

----------

## Mister_Google

Je n'arrive plus a me connecter avec mon ancien compte sur le forum, un compte est désactivé au bout de combien de temps ? merci d'avance

----------

## kopp

Il me semble qu'ils ne désactivent pas les comptes, à moins que ça ait changé... il y a quelques années, ils avaient voulu faire une purge, ça n'avait touché que les comptes qui n'avaient jamais posté, ou un truc comme ça...

----------

## tomk

 *Mister_Google wrote:*   

> Je n'arrive plus a me connecter avec mon ancien compte sur le forum, un compte est désactivé au bout de combien de temps ? merci d'avance

 

Ils sont seulement désactivé si on change l'adresse email. MP moi l'autre compte et je le peut réactive.

----------

## boozo

 *emerge -puDNv world wrote:*   

> Total: 178 packages (55 upgrades, 25 new, 95 in new slots, 3 reinstalls, 95 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 738,647 kB

 

Y'a déjà un bon moment que ça me démange mais là... *grrmml* ... Je crois que cette fois il va y avoir droit   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Ça sent la mise à jour combinée à un flag global un peu gourmand, non ?  :Confused: 

----------

## boozo

On pourrait le croire mais en fait pas du tout.

Je gère au plus près mes uses et avec un grand soin et ben là désormais le problème vient du fait que i.e. : semantic-desktop devient quasi-obligatoire même sur le kde-light (alors que jusque là, je m'en passait très bien), que qt-4.7 m'impose également sa tripotée de support dont je n'ai que faire ; etc, etc . Résultat mis bout-à-bout : 25 nouveaux packages qui ne me servent à rien   :Confused: 

Je dois dire qu'après avoir subit par contrainte les machins-kits j'ai toujours du mal à avaler cette inflation grossière des applis - malgré une résistance de tous les instants depuis quelques mois à chaque update hebdomadaire, certains blocages étaient devenus insolubles et j'ai fini par céder - 

Mais là : +700Mo de sources pour un desktop ?!? "riche" soit, mais tout de même "light"... j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre l'avancée   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *boozo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais là : +700Mo de sources pour un desktop ?!? "riche" soit, mais tout de même "light"... j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre l'avancée  

 

en même temps kde quoi...

/me sifflote

En fait c'est la même chose avec gnome. 

Après là c'est peut être du à des ebuilds mal fait (pas assez dans le détail au niveau des dépendances contrôlables via les USE)  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Dites voir, c'est si "seamless" que çà, le passage en baselayout2? Ya aucun message sur le fofo french alors qu'il est passé en stable

Ou alors je suis le seul à ne pas avoir sauté le pas il y a des lustres?  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

Je dois avouer que sur IRC, on s'attendait à voir débarquer plein de monde aussi,... eh ben non! Pas grand chose. On est presque déçus ^^

----------

## Mickael

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Dites voir, c'est si "seamless" que çà, le passage en baselayout2? Ya aucun message sur le fofo french alors qu'il est passé en stable
> 
> Ou alors je suis le seul à ne pas avoir sauté le pas il y a des lustres? 

 

T'es le seul à ne pas avoir sauté le pas depuis bien des lustres.... genre  *Quote:*   

> "A long time ago, in a galaxy far far away"

   :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

pourtant, il n'y a tout de meme pas que des dingues du ACCEPT_KEYWORD="~arch" sous gentoo...

----------

## xaviermiller

Openrc et baselayout2 viennent de passer en stable   :Cool:   :Shocked: 

/me vient de se taper le bump de QT, qui a juste un cht'it bugfix (le reste c'est pour symbian).

----------

## guilc

Fabrice Bellard (auteur de qemu entre autres pour ceux qui ne connaitraient pas) est un sacré taré !!!

Je viens de voir ça : http://lwn.net/Articles/443200/rss

Il a codé un emulateur x86 en....... javascript !! http://bellard.org/jslinux/

Ne tourne qu'avec firefox 4 et chrome 11 (utilisation de freatures spéciales javascript, c'est décrit ici : http://bellard.org/jslinux/tech.html)

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, c'est un malââââââtttt ! Vivement une Gentoo dessus  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

Bon courage pour compiler ta Gentoo dessus  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Pourquoi ? un petit catalyst en i486 et c'est parti  :Smile: 

----------

## boozo

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *emerge -puDNv world wrote:*   Total: 178 packages (55 upgrades, 25 new, 95 in new slots, 3 reinstalls, 95 uninstalls), Size of downloads: 738,647 kB 
> 
> Y'a déjà un bon moment que ça me démange mais là... *grrmml* ... Je crois que cette fois il va y avoir droit  

 

A y'est ! Il y a eu droit ! C'te sale bête  :Twisted Evil: 

Bon j'ai encore une machine avec mais çà va pas trainer... le temps d'en finir avec baselayout et je m'y colle - oui, /me compte aussi parmi les fossiles mais j'assume -

Pour la petite histoire : c'est qu'après >6ans avec ben y'en a de partout des petits bouts du kde ; et pour s'en dépéguer proprement c'est pas une partie de plaisir... comme le chiendent  :Confused:   M'enfin avec du temps et de la méthode on y arrive

----------

## El_Goretto

Pareil, fait la MAJ en KDE 4.6 la semaine dernière, j'ai été obligé d'activé le semantic machin... ça devient lamentable. C'est le soft en lui même qui est pénible à packager ou bien les gens qui font les ebuild qui se relâchent? Moins de use, moins de choix, plus de chance que çà marche et moins de boulot?

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Pareil, fait la MAJ en KDE 4.6 la semaine dernière, j'ai été obligé d'activé le semantic machin... ça devient lamentable. C'est le soft en lui même qui est pénible à packager ou bien les gens qui font les ebuild qui se relâchent? Moins de use, moins de choix, plus de chance que çà marche et moins de boulot?

 

Je crois qu'on s'est mal compris : j'ai déjà subit les 2->3 puis 4 et ultérieurs mais cette fois c'était trop et en guise de migration, c'est un grand'coups de tatanne dans le bas du dos qu'y s'est pris le brontosaure !   :Twisted Evil: 

Mais je pense qu'en 2 lignes tu as bien sasn doute cerné les choses et çà doit aussi se généraliser à d'autres packages il me semble...

BTW, pour Openrc/baselayout2 : rien à redire ! Fait plaisir à voir. J'avais presque oublié comment c'était un boulot bien fait.   :Razz: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> BTW, pour Openrc/baselayout2 : rien à redire ! Fait plaisir à voir. J'avais presque oublié comment c'était un boulot bien fait.  

 

Ouais, tiens, sauf qu'aujourd'hui, j'ai oublié que j'étais sur une gentoo, et pour faire renégocier dhcpcd sur une machine (perdu les DNS suite à une perte de lien donc de connectivité au serveur DHCP), j'ai eu le malheur de taper: /etc/init.d/network restart.

A part flinguer la route par défaut et rendre la machine injoignable, j'ai pas trouvé ça formidable.

Il sert à quoi ce script ?? (trop énervé pour le lire ce soir)

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Il sert à quoi ce script ?? (trop énervé pour le lire ce soir)

 

Heu bah... quand on fait un restart à COUPER puis relancer le réseau. Alors c'est sur que si tu l'appelle depuis un shell distant, ça coupe, puis... ah ben zut, le shell est mort avec le réseau, donc ça relance pas...

Je vois rien d'anormal. La prochaine fois à faire depuis un screen, ou en local... Le restart n'est pas (et n'a jamais été) une reconfiguration à chaud.

Accessoirement, "network", c'est le script "new net". Il n'est pas la méthode préconisée et n'est pas maintenu sous gentoo. C'était une idée de Roy Marple, le dev original d'openrc, mais qui n'a pas été retenue. Gentoo utilise toujours de manière officielle le script "old net" /etc/init.d/net. (ceci dit, ça marche quand même, mais ça demande une configuration beaucoup plus manuelle que le script "old net")

----------

## El_Goretto

 *guilc wrote:*   

>  *El_Goretto wrote:*   Il sert à quoi ce script ?? (trop énervé pour le lire ce soir) 
> 
> Heu bah... quand on fait un restart à COUPER puis relancer le réseau. Alors c'est sur que si tu l'appelle depuis un shell distant, ça coupe, puis... ah ben zut, le shell est mort avec le réseau, donc ça relance pas...
> 
> Je vois rien d'anormal. La prochaine fois à faire depuis un screen, ou en local... Le restart n'est pas (et n'a jamais été) une reconfiguration à chaud.
> ...

 

Alors oui mais non, puisque les scripts net.ethx supportent un restart distant très aimablement eux. A croire que c'est fait exprès dis...

Et oui, j'étais en screen sauf que ça n'a pas servi à grand chose.

Et merci pour l'info sur l'origine et l'absence de futur de ce script (c'est tout le bien que je lui souhaite).

----------

## El_Goretto

M'enfin, un compilo qui parait qu'il va vite, passé en licence libre... logiquement ça aurait dû buzzer sévère ici, non?  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> logiquement ça aurait dû buzzer sévère ici, non? 

 

Pourquoi? il compile pour ARM? ah non...

Plus sérieusement, c'est pas mal de voir fleurir tout un tas de compilo open source. Et même si ça détrône pas gcc (vu ses fonctionnalités), la concurrence ne peut que lui faire du bien.

----------

## geekounet

Coté compilo, je surveille surtout LLVM/CLang. D'ailleurs, ma FreeBSD 9.0-CURRENT est entièrement compilée avec et ça marche nickel.  :Wink:  (le système de base seulement par contre, les ports continuent d'utiliser GCC).

----------

## xaviermiller

Ah oui LLVM, très intéressant comme suite de compilation !

Sinon, j'ai tenté l'overlay mulitilib. Pas encore mûr, mal documenté, il a fichu le boxon dans mon installation, mais je retenterais bien d'ici 6 mois-1 an dans un chroot (tout comme systemd).

----------

## xaviermiller

Je sens que je vais craquer pour un PandaBoard  et y tester des applications pro-audio  :Cool: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Je sens que je vais craquer pour un PandaBoard  et y tester des applications pro-audio 

 

Tiens justement je vais bientôt en avoir une. Tout y est open source sauf malheureusement le driver de la cg.

Par contre pour l'audio ça doit être limité, tu comptes l'utiliser plus pour du MIDI non?

----------

## xaviermiller

Pour de l'audio  :Smile: 

Pourquoi serait-ce limité ? Pas plus que mon netbook, en tous cas. Et ce Panda est fort proche d'un iPad niveau perfs, et tout le monde sait qu'un iPad est incapable de produire du son   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Pour de l'audio 
> 
> Pourquoi serait-ce limité ? Pas plus que mon netbook, en tous cas. 

 

Certes m'enfin on est loin d'une carte M-Audio ou Edirol quand même. Ou ne serait-ce qu'une sb-live même.

----------

## xaviermiller

une SB Live ? Pouah ! As-tu vu ses performances ?  :Wink: 

Il ne faut pas trop dénigrer les chips audio intégrés actuels, ils sont plus que suffisants pour des applications de base. Mon but est de faire un proto ; plus tard, j'envisagerai d''y coller un vrai système audio  :Smile: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> une SB Live ? Pouah ! As-tu vu ses performances ? 

  comparé à ce qu'il y a dans un omap ça se défend   :Razz: 

----------

## Oupsman

Galérer avec sa gentoo sur son serveur basse conso, ça rentre dans les cases ? Doudiou, je pensais pas avoir autant oublié ce que c'était  :Sad: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Tiens, un peu de fun: dans pas longtemps, on va compiler son kernel avec accélération hard du GPU (et non, pas avec du larabee intel x86, c'est triché)  :Smile:  (cf les slides que ça augure du miam).

----------

## Oupsman

Euuuuh sans déc, à part les dev noyaux, ça intéresse qui ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Le noyau est d'après moi un bon exemple de gros programme bien fourni, un bel exemple à mettre en pâture  :Smile: 

----------

## Poussin

Ca m'arrangerait mieux de pouvoir compiler {open,libre}office, firefox, ou chromium avec le GPU ^^

----------

## El_Goretto

Ben j'imagine que l'idée démoniaque derrière c'est de rendre le GPU adressable tellement facilement que ça en devient un coprocesseur "transparent" à l'utilisation.

----------

## barul

Donc on va pouvoir compiler le noyau avec un équivalent de CUDA en gros? Déjà que je trouvais 1m20 hallucinant comme temps, qu'est-ce que ça va donner ici… Pfiouuu !  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Non, même pas CUDA ou OpenCL, ça c'est pour faire tourner une tâche spécifiquement sur le GPU. Non, là j'imagine que c'est "hop, sans rien", ton code à terme il tournera en partie sur CPU et en partie sur GPU. Enfin je peux fantasmer et me planter, hein, mais bon, cette "CPUisation" du GPU, je vois pas à quoi ça servirait sinon.

----------

## xaviermiller

Un peu comme TCC de Fabrice Bellard, en somme : il boote le kernel en le compilant en quelques instants... et tout ça sur le CPU.

----------

## bdouxx

vous avez lu ca?

http://forum.ovh.com/showthread.php?s=110b3769dd0820f1bfbf018f90fcdc23&t=71754

Est ce que ca veut dire que c'est une gentoo normale?

----------

## Poussin

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> vous avez lu ca?
> 
> http://forum.ovh.com/showthread.php?s=110b3769dd0820f1bfbf018f90fcdc23&t=71754
> 
> Est ce que ca veut dire que c'est une gentoo normale?

 

Ce n'est pas très explicite (je n'ai pas chercher plus d'info) mais ça à l'air d'etre un "installation automatique" d'une vrai gentoo. Je suis tout de meme curieux de savoir s'il ne va pas y avoir des crasses made in ovh installées dans tous les coins

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je suis en train d'installer Gentoo sur une PandaBoard  :Smile: 

A moi le monde de l'ARM   :Cool: 

----------

## Biloute

C'était pas trop long les délais d'attente de livraison?

Avec 2 Cortex A9 je me demande combien de temps ça prend pour compiler le noyau.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> Avec 2 Cortex A9 je me demande combien de temps ça prend pour compiler le noyau.

 

On veut du beeeeench !  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Biloute wrote:*   

> C'était pas trop long les délais d'attente de livraison?
> 
> Avec 2 Cortex A9 je me demande combien de temps ça prend pour compiler le noyau.

 

J'ai attendu 6 semaines exactement, ce qui est raisonnable. Au final, j'en ai eu pour 195 EUR taxes et port compris, pour la carte-mère et le bloc d'alimentation. + une fortune en câbles hdmi, série, et adaptateur hdmi->dvi chez mon épicier.

Pour la compilation, avec distcc, ça pulse encore assez bien   :Cool: 

----------

## El_Goretto

J'ai sais pas trop où mettre çà, mais pour les curieux, un autre gentooiste a décrit la configuration de fail2ban pour le faire intéragir avec le routeur/firewall letton dont je vous parlais plus tôt dans le thread (en gros, faire la même chose que l'action "iptables" mais en remote sur le firewall).

----------

## 22decembre

J'aimerais signaler que j'ai écris (commencé à écrire, ces trucs là, c'est jamais fini !) deux documentations gentoo, dans l'esprit de l'utilisateur de base.

http://www.22decembre.eu/gentoo-serveur/

http://www.22decembre.eu/gentoo-portable

Tout commentaire ou critique positive sera apprécié.

----------

## muny

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

>  *Biloute wrote:*   Avec 2 Cortex A9 je me demande combien de temps ça prend pour compiler le noyau. 
> 
> On veut du beeeeench ! 

 

plus de temps qu'en cross-compil depuis un x86_64  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

Salut tout le monde!

Bon, je sais que c'est pas le lieu mais bon, siouplé on est entre nous;)

J'connais pas encore Caen, mais je vais y être d'ici quelques semaines, si certains d'entres vous on des pistes pour un travail tournant autour du réseau, de la sécurité, de linux, du web - j'ai aussi dispensé pas mal de petite formation en interne donc c'est probablement aussi à savoir-  bref, des trucs cools comme ça, je suis très intéressé.

N'hésitez pas à m'en faire par par PM

Merci:)

----------

## geekounet

Tant qu'on y est, mon papa cherche un sysadmin/netadmin Linux (ya du Gentoo entre autres) et OpenBSD sur Voiron (près de Grenoble) : http://fr.lolix.org/search/offre/offre.php?id=14446

Voilà  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Une info intéressante passe en ce moment sur la ML gentoo-dev : il est en train de se monter une troisième architecture sur x86, qui combine les nouveautés des processeurs EMT/AMD64 (plus de registres, jeux d'instructions, etc...) le tout en restant avec des pointeurs 32bits, donc sans l'impact sur l'empreinte mémoire du 64bits.

En terme de perfs, on est un peu en retrait en calcul flottant par rapport au EMT/AMD64, mais pour tout le reste, c'est équivalent voire supérieur. Inutile de dire que le x86 classique est à la traine.

Bref, a moins de faire du calcul mathématique flottant au petit-dej, ce "x32" (puisque c'est sont petit nom) sera sans doute l'ABI du futur sur nos procos basé sur x86, tant qu'on change pas d'architecture  :Smile: 

Le support commence visiblement a arriver via un patch pour le dernier noyau, dernier gcc et dernière glibc.

Ca se passe là :

- ML : http://archives.gentoo.org/gentoo-dev/msg_f0cdf209196aa629d2897a7fa3e4178b.xml

- Présentation que je trouve très intéressante (c'est grace à cette présentation qu'on comprends le mieux quels sont les enjeux et changements je trouve) : http://linuxplumbersconf.org/2011/ocw/proposals/531

- Site "officiel" : https://sites.google.com/site/x32abi/

[EDIT]

Et j'ajoute ce lien sur LWN : http://lwn.net/Articles/456731/

----------

## El_Goretto

@guilc: merci, très intéressant.

--

edit: j'en veux pour mon atom, vite!  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Arf, mon Atom à moi n'est pas compatible 64 bits, donc pas de x32  :Wink: 

Ni sur mon pandaboard (un ARM  :Laughing: )

----------

## Leander256

C'est intéressant, par contre il n'y a pas d'explication claire sur la façon dont le noyau va gérer la mémoire: pourra-t-on utiliser plus de 4 Go de RAM sur un système x32 (chaque processus étant cependant limité à 4 Go) ou le noyau utilisera-t-il lui aussi des pointeurs 32 bits, limitant la taille mémoire totale à 4 Go?

----------

## xaviermiller

x32 est en 32 bits, mais utilise tous les registres des processeurs x86_64.

Donc max 4 GO.

----------

## guilc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> x32 est en 32 bits, mais utilise tous les registres des processeurs x86_64.
> 
> Donc max 4 GO.

 

Visiblement, vu du kernel c'est plutôt du 64 bits avec le CPU qui tourne en mode 64 bits avec des pointeurs 32bits (et les mêmes syscalls qu'en 64bits, avec quelques adaptations dûes au changement de taille des pointeurs). Donc l'inverse.

Et ça laisserait donc 4Go par process a cause des pointeurs 32bits (et pas 3Go comme en mode 32bits, à cause de la séparation 3G/1G pour l'espace kernel), et par contre, adressage physique de la RAM comme en 64bits, donc pas besoin de PAE pour avoir plus de 4Go de ram sur la machine.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui juste, j'ai lu de travers.

----------

## El_Goretto

Un peu off, mais la nouvelle petite soekris est enfin sortie (modèles et tarifs)... quoi que légèrement pas tout à fait disponible en masse  :Smile: 

Quelques mois de retard pour la bestiole quand même.

Vivement des benchs et mesures de conso.

(Pour les infos CPUs, j'ai trouvé çà).

----------

## Oupsman

 :Crying or Very sad:  http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dennis_Ritchie RIP Mr Ritchie.

----------

## truc

Salut tout le monde, y'a un poste de volontaire internationnal informatique(avec du linux, toussa toussa) en Centrafrique qui attend désespérement quelqu'un. C'est interessant, j'vous le conseil. Par contre, faut être disponible, car si le poste n'est pas pourvu d'ici décembre, il risque très fortement d'être supprimé. Bref, c'est vraiment dommage.

n'hésitez pas, parlez-en autour de vous...

----------

## _Seth_

Bonne nouvelle : Nokia a annoncé son intention d'ouvrir la gouvernance de QT façon open source et en garantissant que le code sera maintenu sous licence libre. C'est les devs de KDE qui sont heureux.

----------

## Biloute

Quelqu'un a t il essayé le navigateur web uzbl ?

J'aimerais bien le remplacer par firefox

----------

## Oupsman

p'tit plaisir : réussir à faire transiter les flux DLNA entre mon NAS (Synology DS110j) et mon boitier HD Freebox V5, sachant que j'ai un Linux en passerelle (debian  :Embarassed:  )

C'est un bon arrachage de cheveux, mais ça marche, finalement.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> p'tit plaisir : réussir à faire transiter les flux DLNA entre mon NAS (Synology DS110j) et mon boitier HD Freebox V5, sachant que j'ai un Linux en passerelle (debian  )
> 
> C'est un bon arrachage de cheveux, mais ça marche, finalement.

 

Ya des ports dynamiques comme avec l'uPnP/AV? Si oui, comment-tu t'y es pris?  :Smile: 

----------

## Oupsman

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ya des ports dynamiques comme avec l'uPnP/AV? Si oui, comment-tu t'y es pris? 

 

Point du tout, point du tout. Le secret, c'est juste le routage des paquets multicast, il n'y a pas de redirection de ports. C'est un démon upnp (linux-igd en l'occurence) qui s'occupe de l'ouverture ds flux sur le firewall.

----------

## El_Goretto

Mmmm, alors c'est pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout comme les protocoles utilisés par uPnP/AV, veinard  :Smile: 

Je ne comprends toujours pas comment on peut de nos jours faire le design d'un protocole où le serveur va, en réponse à une requête client, initier une connexion sur un port dynamique dudit client... ça m'échappe (oui, le port est donné dans la requête, pareil que du FTP, c'est dire).

Chuis sûr que c'est le même mec qui a commis le petit fil rouge autour des portions de fromage d'antan...

----------

## Oupsman

 *la doc de linux-igd wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NOTE: This program only creates DNAT (portmap) entries in you firewall on the external interface (public ip). Any other firewall code must be set to allow basically all tcp and udp through the FORWARD chain to your client machines, and the client machines must be able to contact the firewall using tcp and udp through the firewall's INPUT chain on it internal interface. 
> 
> 

 

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## _Seth_

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Je ne comprends toujours pas comment on peut de nos jours faire le design d'un protocole où le serveur va, en réponse à une requête client, initier une connexion sur un port dynamique dudit client... ça m'échappe (oui, le port est donné dans la requête, pareil que du FTP, c'est dire).

 

Je suis pas bien réveillé, mais j'ai du mal à voir le problème que ça amène ?

----------

## guilc

Parce que pour la moindre chose à faire (NAT, filtrage, QoS, etc...) ça demande de parser le protocole au niveau 7 pour agir au niveau 3. C'est simplement une aberration... Et pour peut que tout ça passe par du SSL (tel le FTPS), bah c'est plus possible, impossible de remonter au niveau 7, tu l'as dans l'os.

En gros, c'est des protocoles inutilisables dans un environnement réseau un peu plus compliqué que la simple connexion directe.

----------

## Oupsman

sauf à avoir des firewalls évolués qui sont capable de décrypter les paquets SSL, et là, ça passe.

----------

## guilc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> sauf à avoir des firewalls évolués qui sont capable de décrypter les paquets SSL, et là, ça passe.

 

Heu, ah ouais ? et ils la choppent où la clé privée RSA (parce que bon, si ça doit marcher que sur un service que tu administres où tu lui configures la clé privée, c'est de la triche, et c'est loin d'être le seul cas que tu vas rencontrer sur ton firewall) ? Le but du SSL c'est quand même entre-autre d'éviter le MITM hein... Et si tu as une appliance qui sait faire ça sur un flux réseau (sans connaître la clé privée), je veux bien avoir une référence :p

----------

## Oupsman

Les UTM Netasq, avec le firmware en V9  (base FreeBSD) (ça c'est la solution que je connais)

Sinon : http://www.sourcefire.com/security-technologies/cyber-security-products/3d-system/ssl-encryption-decryption

----------

## guilc

Ouais ben c'est ça, ces appliances ne cassent absolument pas le SSL hein. Ca c'est de l'enfumage marketing...

Si tu creuses c'est :

1) Je me mets en proxy transparent

2) Je détecte une connexion SSL

3) Je fake le client en lui présentant un certificat à moi (dont j'ai la clé privée) valide et qui ne va pas balancer des alertes partout, dans le même temps j'établis la connexion à la cible.

4) Je déchiffre le trafic du client (avec ma clé privée), j'inspecte, je chiffre avec la clé publique du serveur cible et je rebalance. Opération inverse pour la réponse.

Bref, je n'ai besoin que d'une bonne puissance de calcul en SSL (AES-NI powa ?).

Si tu veux une démo : tu te connectes à un SSH de chez toi que tu connais. Puis tu te places derrière une telle machine espionne, et pouf, ssh va te gueuler dessus avec un "offending key".

Si le client fait bien attention à quel certificat il a trusté en établissant sa connexion SSL, il verra que "OH ! ce n'est pas le certificat de la cible !"

Bref, c'est tout simplement du man in the middle facilité par la maîtrise du réseau du client, et un client qui ne sait pas lire un certificat SSL et se connecte n'importe ou sans vérifier la signature... (brefn un client mal éduqué en matière de sécurité)...

Mais en aucun cas ces appliances ne déchiffrent de SSL sans avoir la clé privée hein, RSA a encore quelques jours de vie devant lui !   :Razz: 

Bref, si le client vérifie ses certificats et n'établit la connexion que si le certificat est vraiment légitime, tu pourras mettre tous les firewall évolués du monde, tu ne pourras pas lire le port dynamique du FTP dans les paquets à la couche 7 (non non, j'ai pas oublié le sujet).

Effectivement, si le client est peu regardant, ça pourra par contre passer (mais dieu que ces appliances sont crades ! et je parle même pas des limites légales de ces pratiques, entre violation de la correspondance et usurpation d'identité...).

[EDIT]

Juste pour l'image : en gros, ils pratique en mode "normal" ce qui est arrivé à Comodo il y a 6 mois de ça avec ses faux certificats google/skype/yahoo. Rien d'honnête quoi, juste jouer sur la crédulité et la non-initiation/vigilance des utilisateurs.

----------

## Oupsman

Pour avoir testé, je peux te garantir que le netasq n'a pas ce comportement  :Mr. Green:  Mais je ne veux pas briser tes certitudes  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Pour avoir testé, je peux te garantir que le netasq n'a pas ce comportement  Mais je ne veux pas briser tes certitudes 

 

Y a pas moyen qu'il en soit autrement. À moins qu'ils aient pétés rsa... et ça ça remettrait en cause allez ~80% de la sécurité des donnés/flux informatiques.

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 guilc & kwenspc

La seule astuce est que le certificat sur l'équipement MITM soit issu d'une CA bien connue, pour que cela passe (presque) inaperçu.

Ou alors on va tous avoir de sérieux problèmes pour l'année à venir et finalement la crise financière à côté ce sera peanuts... ^^

----------

## boozo

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> Pour avoir testé, je peux te garantir que le netasq n'a pas ce comportement  Mais je ne veux pas briser tes certitudes 

 

Interessant ; j'avais eu une pub sur ce produit il a ~1an qui m'avais laissé pareillement aux autres, un brin dubitatif sur le procédé utilisé.

/me curieux et sans préjuger d'aucune sorte n'ayant que des bases là-dessus, tu pourrais nous donner de plus amples informations sur l'expérimentation stp vu qu'il est/a été en place ou en test sur ton parc ?

Après tout... on en apprend tous les jours alors...   :Surprised: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Juste le temps de vous faire une petit retour d'expérience sur la routerboard 450G dont je parlais un poil plus haut.
> 
> C'est "en prod" chez moi, et le plus gros de la configuration a été fait (en fait, il y a encore du boulot pour remplacer à 100% un livebox côté TV et téléphone (chouette )).
> 
> [...]
> ...

 

Bon, un dernier feedback sur la durée (utilisation depuis avril 2011), pour ce produit (routeurboard 450G, routeur "gigabit") et le suivi/support de la marque (mikrotik)...

Alors je me suis bien amusé, ok, mais je ne recommande pas du tout à l'achat (même pour du perso, ou alors vraiment pour s'amuser avec de l'exotique mais sans utilisation sérieuse):

Le produit n'est pas stable (sans utiliser aucune feature avancée qui plus est) je me suis retrouvé 2 fois en carafe de réseau parce qu'il avait décidé que c'était terminé le réseau c'est has been (reboot manuel obligatoire). Autre exemple, j'ai galéré pendant qq mois à avoir un script dyndns qui ne plante pas le shell, certaines commandes fonctionnant mal en mode script quand une interface n'est pas complètement up. Sans compter les bugs de l'OS qui vont et viennent suivant les versions.

Certaines fonctionnalités sont "annoncées" mais ne sont plus maintenues par les devs. Genre on peine à croire que leur "implémentation" openvpn ne supporte pas udp. Pareil pour leur serveur ssh qui ne supportent pas clés ET password à la fois pour un user. On dirait de vieux forks sans suivi des projets upstream depuis des lustres. Donc pour la confiance en la sécurité de ces services, on repassera (exposer un ssh sur internet tient de la déclaration de fois). Pour rappel, c'est un OS basé sur Linux, et même avec des CPU MIPS, ya des gens qui ont des version à jour (ahem, genre openWRT au hasard).

Certains "choix" sont contre-productifs et "violent" les standards. Genre pour une authentification via certificat, à un moment donné ils ont imposé de spécifier l'adresse IP de la machine supposée présenter le certificat. En gros, ils disaient que c'était plus "sûr"... sauf que des certificats basés sur un FQDN, on ne l'attache pas forcément sur une seule machine avec une seule IP...

Amateurisme complet du suivi qualité et des tickets/rapports de bugs. On est dans une logique "espérons que c'est corrigé dans la prochaine release, sinon la suivante, sinon celle d'après, etc". A moins qu'un nouveau bug bien grossier et facilement visible avec un minimum de QA ne viennent s'ajouter à la liste des tares de cette fameuse "prochaine version". Imaginez un peu un processus dhcp-server qui mange 100% du CPU, c'est plutôt grossier non? Ben ça date de l'avant dernière release pour exemple. Bien sûr, le changelog réel et complet n'est pas dispo. Il a fallu attendre quelques semaines que ce soit corrigé (hors downgrade).

Pourtant, le matos est sympathique, la communauté dynamique, mais frustrée par cet amateurisme (y compris les "anciens" qui ont du vécu sur leur forum) qu'on excuserait volontiers pour un projet OSS si on pouvait participer efficacement à son debugging. Sauf que non. Quand on rajoute en plus que les lignes de développements ne tiennent aucun compte des souhaits des utilisateurs...

Le produit logiciel lui même est bien fichu... mais sans stabilité, je n'en vois pas l'intérêt.

Bref, pour moi, la porte de sortie se nomme OpenWRT dont je ferai un test quand j'aurai qq jours de vacances (c'est le problème d'expérimenter des trucs sur un équipement central de votre infra perso  :Smile: ).

----------

## truc

Bon, bah... bonne année  :Smile: 

----------

## jcTux

Bonne année à tous !

----------

## xaviermiller

Bonne année à tous, et une petite pensée émue à ceux qui bossent sur Windows  :Wink: 

----------

## barul

Pourquoi donc une pensée émue? Passer d'une année à l'autre en étant sous Windows ça casse tout?

----------

## k-root

beagleBone ! http://beagleboard.org/bone !

 :Razz: 

----------

## k-root

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bonne année à tous, et une petite pensée émue à ceux qui bossent sur Windows 

 

merci   :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *k-root wrote:*   

> beagleBone ! http://beagleboard.org/bone !
> 
> 

 

J'ai son cousin : un Pandaboard, et j'attends avec impatience la sortie du Raspberry Pi  :Wink: 

----------

## kopp

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bonne année à tous, et une petite pensée émue à ceux qui bossent sur Windows 

 

C'est méchant de se moquer !  :Sad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Je suis pour le moment auto-ému   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## barul

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

>  j'attends avec impatience la sortie du Raspberry Pi 

 

C'est vrai que ça me plairait bien d'en avoir un histoire de monter un p'tit DNS perso.

----------

## El_Goretto

Tenez, un peu de lecture pour ceux (les bienheureux) qui bossent avec un Xorg: on n'est plus chez soi.

----------

## Oupsman

installation d'une gentoo sur mon Mac mini G4 : je le transforme en NAS  :Very Happy: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bravo, Champollion  :Wink: 

----------

## k-root

```
# eselect mesa set r600 gallium

!!! Warning: Invalid selection: r600 gallium.
```

```
 # ln -s  /usr/lib64/mesa/r600g_dri.so /usr/lib64/dri/r600_dri.so
```

tss...

```
 # glxinfo | grep render

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV710
```

bon ... oui, ca m'enerve ..

----------

## boozo

 *portage wrote:*   

> ib -lvpx -lasound   -L../../dist/bin -L../../dist/lib  -Wl,-R/usr/lib -L/usr/lib -lplds4 -lplc4 -lnspr4 -lpthread -ldl ../../dist/lib/libmozalloc.a -pthread -ldbus-glib-1 -ldbus-1 -lpthread -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0   -L/usr/lib -lX11  -lXext  -pthread -lpangoft2-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lpangocairo-1.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgobject-2.0 -lgmodule-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0   -pthread -lgtk-x11-2.0 -latk-1.0 -lgio-2.0 -lpangoft2-1.0 -lfreetype -lfontconfig -lgdk-x11-2.0 -lpangocairo-1.0 -lgdk_pixbuf-2.0 -lpango-1.0 -lcairo -lgmodule-2.0 -lgobject-2.0 -lgthread-2.0 -lrt -lglib-2.0   -lXt -lgthread-2.0 -lfreetype -lz -lbz2 -ldl  -lrt    
> 
> collect2: ld terminated with signal 9 [Killed]
> 
> make[5]: *** [libxul.so] Error 1
> ...

 

Grumpft ! On va aller loin !

Soit...

 *Quote:*   

> more /var/log/portage/mail-client\:thunderbird-10.0.1\:20120228-181236.log 
> 
>  * Package:    mail-client/thunderbird-10.0.1
> 
>  * Repository: gentoo
> ...

 

 :Laughing:  Ha ha ha !

Sur un simple client mail (certe "graphique"), je n'ai pas cherché à dénombrer l'immense liste de fonctionnalités ajoutées depuis ~10 ans - ni à mettre en correspondance la quantité de code introduite pour ce faire -

Bon, va, me suis bien marré... je vais gagner du temps désormais.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai viré Thunderbird au profit de webmails  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Et à part ça, je me suis mis dans les listes d'attente pour le Raspberry Pi. Un beau petit frère pour mon Pandaboard  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Rien de mieux qu'un bon mutt en client mail.  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Rien de mieux qu'un bon mutt en client mail. 

 

Bande de nerds !   :Mr. Green: 

Oué je connais la devise mais bon vous savez que c'est pas vraiment ce qu'on pourrait qualifier de "human-readable" en cette merveilleuse époque des droïd.5.47.3 by gougle Inc.

Non sans rire avec ce genre de dérives - sans parler des récentes "directives" de développement de la mozfoundation - ils vont simplement flinguer leurs produits   :Confused: 

Mais après tout, c'est peut-être le cycle normal des choses...

----------

## xaviermiller

IMP Horde marche mieux, j'en ai soupé d'avoir à télécharger ma maibox IMAP sur plusieurs clients  :Wink: 

Sinon, j'ose avouer une infidélité : j'ai testé Windows 8. Pas du tout au point pour un Netbook (un gros zéro pointé sur "impossiblie d'ouvrir Microsoft App Store : résolution d'écran trop faible), trop lent, buggé...

Je suis content de mes Gentoo qui ronronnent à la maison   :Cool: 

----------

## barul

Pas mal de tests que j'ai lu ici et là disent que l'interface par défaut conviendrait beaucoup plus à une tablette qu'à un desktop/laptop.

----------

## lmarcini

Hello,

Totalement hors sujet, à part le nom du concept car. Une voiture de gentooiste ? -> http://www.leblogauto.com/2012/02/geneve-2012-infiniti-emerg-e-2.html

----------

## Oupsman

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> IMP Horde marche mieux, j'en ai soupé d'avoir à télécharger ma maibox IMAP sur plusieurs clients 
> 
> Sinon, j'ose avouer une infidélité : j'ai testé Windows 8. Pas du tout au point pour un Netbook (un gros zéro pointé sur "impossiblie d'ouvrir Microsoft App Store : résolution d'écran trop faible), trop lent, buggé...
> 
> Je suis content de mes Gentoo qui ronronnent à la maison  

 

W8 a passé quelques heures^Wminutes sur mon PC de test, j'en rigole encore. Quand je pense qu'on risque de déployer ça au taf, j'ai qu'une envie, c'est de me barrer. Et en courant.

----------

## xaviermiller

... et vendre du fromage de chèvres bio aux myrtilles ?   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Oupsman

Peut être oui.

----------

## El_Goretto

Aujourd'hui, un peu de lecture:

```
# eselect news read

2012-03-16-udev-181-unmasking

  Title                     udev-181 unmasking

  Author                    William Hubbs <williamh@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2012-03-16

  Revision                  1

udev-181 is being unmasked on 2012-03-19.

This news item is to inform you that once you upgrade to a version of

udev >=181, if you have /usr on a separate partition, you must boot your

system with an initramfs which pre-mounts /usr.

An initramfs which does this is created by

>=sys-kernel/genkernel-3.4.25.1 or

>=sys-kernel/dracut-017-r1. If you do not want to use these tools, be

sure any initramfs you create pre-mounts /usr.

Also, if you are using OpenRC, you must upgrade to >= openrc-0.9.9.

For more information on why this has been done, see the following URL:

http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/separate-usr-is-broken
```

WTF???

Ai-je bien compris?

Utilisation obligatoire d'un initrd quand le noyau et /usr ne sont pas sur la même partition?

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui. Fedora et Red Hat ont poussé à ce que /usr intègre / ou qu'un initrd monte root avant l'exécution de systemd, donc udev.

A force d'avoir des services de plus en plus "GUI-friendly", /usr devient inévitable lors du boot...

----------

## El_Goretto

Nan mais si on veut un serveur sans systemd ni splashscreen ni initrd, bientôt ce ne sera plus possible?  :Smile: 

----------

## guilc

Non, initrd pas obligatoire   :Razz: 

Avec un setup simple (testé avec du LVM ici), il y a une solution très simple à base de 3 lignes de shell, évoquée par 	Zac Medico sur la ML gentoo-dev il y a quelques temps ( http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/73151 )

Chez moi ça donne ça (avec démarrage de lvm donc) :

```
#!/bin/bb

# WARNING DEVTMPFS and DEVTMPFS_MOUNT must be enabled

# mount basic partitions

mount -t proc proc /proc

mount -t sysfs sysfs /sys

# start lvm

vgchange --sysinit -a y

# mount LVM partitions needed by init (references in fstab)

mount /usr

mount /var

# continue with init

exec /sbin/init
```

Tu appelles ça en init dans ton bootloader (tu mets ce script typiquement dans /sbin/linuxrc), et ça roule. Pas de initrd

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Nan mais si on veut un serveur sans systemd ni splashscreen ni initrd, bientôt ce ne sera plus possible? 

 

Ca fait partie des trucs qui me défrisent de plus en plus oui. On a l'impression que Linux se fait vampiriser par les desktopeurs qui nous collent du kikoolol bien bloatware partout, et on oublie que linux, c'est avant tout utilisé sur des serveurs (qui demandent du KISS par principe)...

Perso, je me pose de plus en plus la question (pour tout ce qui est serveur du moins) de me barrer sur du FreeBSD...

----------

## boozo

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> (...)
> 
> WTF???
> 
> Ai-je bien compris?
> ...

 

Oui j'ai lu çà itoo dimanche lors du sync hebdomadaire avec les mêmes commentaires que toi...    :Evil or Very Mad: 

/me devient réfractaire aux changements versatiles - je crois que je vieillis - à ce rythme, vais p't'ète revenir à la console dans quelques temps moi ;-D

Edit: @guilc> ouf ! m'enfin, ça fait moche quand même...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Sinon, je suis aussi partant pour un petit tour vers Beastie

edit 2: typooooo et fôte de frappes

----------

## xaviermiller

toujours à râler... combien êtes-vous à avoir une partition séparée pour /usr ?  :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Moi moi moi :p

----------

## boozo

5 machines comme çà mais osef c'est surtout que je ne vois _vraiment pas_ l'utilité sinon le gain de la chose... mais je ne suis pas dev il est vrai et il doit y avoir de franches et solides raisons pour orienter ce choix pour toutes les distributions voyons   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## guilc

Bah lis la ML gentoo-dev, cela a donné lieu à des jolis et longs trolls  :Laughing: 

Ce que j'en retient, c'est que en gros, les devs qui font ça le font parce que ça les botte et que ça correspond à leur vision, c'est comme ça, et que si t'es pas d'accord, t'as qu'à forker au lieu de discuter le choix. En très gros, c'est le résumé de ce qu'il faut retenir.

Ces (longs) fils par exemple :

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/75499

http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/72969

----------

## boozo

@guilc> merci je viens de me frapper les pages de fedora et freedesktop sur le sujet (y'a quand même des trucs savoureux à lire en justifications   :Shocked:  ...who is this Divine "Upstream" ?) et quelques uns plus exotiques ([url=lists.busybox.net/pipermail/busybox/2010-December/074114.html]dans ce genre[/url]) issus du fil gentoo-chat   :Wink: 

Y'a des arguements certes peut-être pour la virtualisation dans les prods des très grosses infras (et sans doute aussi pour se passer du poids de l'histoire en justification) ou d'autres choses de ce type en portabilité mais bon, j'avouerai que ces problématiques-là me dépassent largement dans mon quotidien et doivent également dépasser je pense 80% sinon plus des utilisateurs d'unix-like non ?

Après tout se tient : soit ramer à contre-courant ou se ranger à l'avis/au choix de ceux qui ont décider avant ?

Même si cela reste toujours un argument douteux, la réalité est qu'il faut bien éviter de se frotter au pot de fer quand on est en glaise cuite   :Wink: 

Edit: pi'tain j'arriverais pas au bout - y'en a vraiment trop - mais y a des trucs simpa a lire aussi   :Mr. Green: 

Edit 2: Ceci étant, je pense qu'il serait grand temps de stabiliser un peu certaines choses au moins un temps ; parce que ça fait belle lurette qu'on a des mouvements quasi brownien autour de ce(s) point(s) relatif(s) a udev.

Mais si on en vient, au final, a débobinner la pelotte jusqu'a remettre en cause l'organisation du fs (au fond pourquoi pas), ben on est pas encore arrivé et m'est avis qu'on va encore jongler longtemps avec des solutions "révolutionnaires" ayant 2/3 mois de durée de vie  :Razz: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oh, je sens que je deviens vieux : je veux aussi de la stabilité  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Oh, je sens que je deviens vieux : je veux aussi de la stabilité 

 

Alors oui et non.

Oui, je vieillis aussi, mais disons que je vois çà plutôt ainsi: le changement, ça me va quand je suis d'accord avec, ou bien que j'en suis la source... pas quand on me l'impose.

En gros... la liberté de choisir... un peu de ce qui nous à amené aux OS libres en fait  :Smile: 

Ca explique aussi pourquoi autant d'entre nous pensent aux BSD en le disant plus ou moins ouvertement: du changement choisi et une excuse pour plus ou moins tout péter et recommencer from scratch  :Wink: 

----------

## boozo

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Non, initrd pas obligatoire  
> 
> Avec un setup simple (testé avec du LVM ici), il y a une solution très simple à base de 3 lignes de shell, évoquée par 	Zac Medico sur la ML gentoo-dev il y a quelques temps ( http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/73151 )
> 
> Chez moi ça donne ça (avec démarrage de lvm donc) :
> ...

 

Lisant le planet ce matin j'ai trouvé +/- la même proposition avec mdev en remplacement d'udev en effet.

Je trouve toujours cela un peu moche mais ça a le mérite d'exister et d'être applicable   :Wink: 

----------

## guilc

Vu sur la ML gentoo-dev à l'instant, deux autres alternatives à l'utilisation d'une image initramfs pour ceux que ça intéresse :

- https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-918466.html

- https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-901206.html

----------

## k-root

http://www.xaviermiller.be/?p=167

bitbake ?

http://www.openembedded.org/wiki/How_to_create_a_bitbake_recipe_for_dummies

----------

## xaviermiller

Je vais réessayer, maintenant que le support Java pour ARM a été ajouté dans Portage.

----------

## truc

Aujourd'hui, j'ai vu qu'un nouveau paquet avait été inclus dans l'arbre gentoo:

app-portage/epkg-0.1 : A simple portage wrapper which works like other package managers

Ça m'intrigue, je vais donc voir un peu le projet, qui n'a, au passage, pas vraiment de "homepage", juste l'interface github par défaut, sans commentaire, rien...

j'attaque donc avec le contenu de ce wrapper: un simple script shell apparement, mais ça commence mal:

```
action=$1

packages=($*)

unset packages[0]

if [[ "x$action" = "xsearch" ]]; then

   eix ${packages[@]}

fi
```

wow, ça a déjà changé depuis que je l'ai vu tout à l'heure, merci git[hub], voila un peu ce qu'on avait:

```

#!/bin/bash

if [[ $1 = search ]]; then

  eix $2

fi

# Let's do this the lazy way for multiple params...Because I am lazy

if [[ $1 = install ]]; then

  emerge -av $2 $3 $4 $5 $6 $7 $8 $9 ${10} ${11} ${12} ${13} ${14} ${15} ${16} ${17} ${18} ${19} ${20} ${21} ${22} ${23} ${24} ${25} ${26} ${27} ${28} ${29} ${30} ${31} ${32} ${33} ${34} ${35} ${36} ${37} ${38} ${39} ${40}

fi

```

Sérieusement!?!?! mais le gars n'a jamais écrit de script shell auparavant? Comment est-ce qu'un tel projet même pas encore vraiment commencé a été inclus à l'arbre?

Ça ne sent quand même pas très bon quand on voit des trucs comme ça! (et la version modifiée n'est pas vraiment mieux...)

Désolé pour ce post, mais fallait que ça sorte!

----------

## xaviermiller

Et en même temps, l'équipe des "développeurs" Gentoo ne doit pas lire le code "upstream", mais juste coder les ebuilds pour intégrer les paquets dans Gentoo.

Ce qui m'effraie, ce n'est pas que ce soit dans Gentoo, mais l'audace du "programmeur" qui a créé un projet pour un script qui ne mériterait même pas d'être un "tip" dans le forum  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

By the way, je suis en train de passer à GCC 4.7.0 (~arm, ~x86 et ~amd64). Support de x32 dans le kernel, reste à installer la toolchain x32.

----------

## boozo

 *truc wrote:*   

> Aujourd'hui, j'ai vu qu'un nouveau paquet avait été inclus dans l'arbre gentoo:
> 
> app-portage/epkg-0.1 : A simple portage wrapper which works like other package managers
> 
> (snip)
> ...

 

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Et en même temps, l'équipe des "développeurs" Gentoo ne doit pas lire le code "upstream", mais juste coder les ebuilds pour intégrer les paquets dans Gentoo.
> 
> Ce qui m'effraie, ce n'est pas que ce soit dans Gentoo, mais l'audace du "programmeur" qui a créé un projet pour un script qui ne mériterait même pas d'être un "tip" dans le forum 

 

whow ! Heuu... sans parler du dev : c'est plus qu'effrayant pour nous là !   :Shocked: 

Qu'ils ne soient pas leur rôle d'auditer le code externe soit c'est normal mais y'a des limites...

@Truc: tu veux pas poster sur otg pour voir la mousse   :Laughing: 

Edit: A la réflexion, je pense qu'il y a dû y avoir une erreur non ? (même si c'est pas plus glorieux pour le process d'intégration) c'est pas ce epkg là qu'il voulait intégrer au départ (cf. bugs) ?

edit: oula ! je mer** le bbcode

----------

## truc

Bah, si en plus, il s'agit d'une erreur grosse comme une maison (une pyramide?): 'packager' le mauvais projet, ça montre quand même bien l'investissement du gars l'ayant ajouté à l'arbre!

Pourquoi pas un poste dans otg, mais ça me gène un peu, ça fait vraiment style les gars qui râlent mais ne sont même pas capables de remonter les problêmes...(chose que je fais ici, mais on est entre nous hein  :Wink:   )

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> By the way, je suis en train de passer à GCC 4.7.0 (~arm, ~x86 et ~amd64). Support de x32 dans le kernel, reste à installer la toolchain x32.

 

Ca m'intéresse très mais alors très  fortement, n'hésite pas à créer un petit thread de feedback sur le sujet du x32  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

oki, mais pour le moment, je vais d'abord attendre que tous mes paquets soient compatibles avec gcc 4.7   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xaviermiller

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> By the way, je suis en train de passer à GCC 4.7.0 (~arm, ~x86 et ~amd64). Support de x32 dans le kernel, reste à installer la toolchain x32.

 

Passé à x32 sur mon desktop.

Complètement utilisable... en console et ssh.

Pas moyen d'avoir X pour le moment, car plusieurs paquets passent à l'assembleur pour x86_64 et assument que "amd64 = pointeurs sur 64 bits". Sans compter certains paquets qui hardcodent "/lib" au lieu d'utiliser "--libdir=/libx32".

Et ne compilez pas de modules, kmod crashe.

----------

## guilc

Arf la loose.

Il reste effectivement encore pas mal de taf ! => https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=393673

----------

## xaviermiller

Ouais, je suis l'un des contributeurs principaux. En fait, très peu de choses sont "out of the box" comme l'aurait voulu Mike Frysinger.

----------

## xaviermiller

Quoi qu'il en soit, ça carbure chez les développeurs Gentoo : ils envoient les bugs "upstream", font tester des patches. On avance petit pas par petit pas, et j'ose imaginer que d'ici fin juin j'ai un desktop X32 qui marche  :Wink: 

Après, je leur demanderai un profile "x32 - no multilib" comme pénitence   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## guilc

En tous cas, y a du boulot pour le x32, un petit état des lieux pour ceux qui ne suivent pas le planet gentoo : http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2012/06/is-x32-for-me-short-answer-no

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui mais non... ce n'est pas un état des lieux, c'est un préjugé limite troll de Diego, qui dit en gros "a pas ruby, a pas bon".

Je suis d'accord partiellement avec son coup de gueule, mais si Linus a approuvé l'idée (et Dieu sait s'il a fallu argumenter pour le convaincre), autant s'assurer que Gentoo supporte cette plateforme hybride.

Le gros souci est en effet la quasi totalité de code en assembler x86, qui hardcode "amd64 = code 64 bits et pointeurs 64 bits", ce qui est somme toute logique. Donc il faudra assumer et soit patcher (c'est réalisable pour la majorité des cas), et en attendant, désactiver les optimisations en assembler... et tomber sur du code C non optimisé par le développeur... mais optimisé par le compilateur, ne l'oublions pas.

Chez moi, j'ai un environnement graphique LXDE, emacs tourne, QT tourne, firefox ne tourne pas mais bien firefox-bin (idem pour libreoffice). On n'est pas du tout dans quelque chose d'utilisable pour le grand public, très loin de la "release candidate" prétendue par Mike, mais c'est tout aussi (in)stable qu'en 2004, quand AMD64 est arrivé   :Cool: 

----------

## guilc

Bah ce que je retiens en fait c'est, et ça, il a raison : "c'est pas mature". Après, ça veut pas dire qu'il ne faut pas faire les efforts pour hein, mais le chemin est encore très long. Peut-être qu'il le sera moins que pour l'arrivée de amd64, mais malgré tout, tu es un extrem early-adopter  :Wink: 

Comme il le dit d'ailleurs, le code en C pur ne pose aucun souci, mais il y a beaucoup plus de code assembleur qui traine que ce qu'on ne l'imagine, et lui, il pose problème (au final, à peu près 100% de la pile média, probablement une bonne quantité de code mathématique, et tout est à l'avenant). Bref, il faut du temps, et aujourd'hui, il ne faut pas espérer avoir un système fonctionnant à l'identique d'un x86 ou amd64. Je ne vois pas son post comme étant si trollesque que ça, il est lucide, une fois passé l'enthousiasme de l'early-adopter  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, il y a du boulot. Et vu que je ne vais que très rarement sur mon desktop, il sera au moins utile à quelque chose : remonter des bugs. A moins que Diego ne fasse chauffer sa tinderbox, qui pour le moment sert à remonter tous les blocages liés à gcc-4.7  :Wink: 

----------

## DuF

Hello,

Euh je m’immisce dans la discussion sur x32, voici ma question : Bon ok la théorie veut que les programmes x32 aient une occupation mémoire diminuée et possiblement leur vitesse d'exécution augmentée, mais y-t-il eu des éléments probants allant dans ce sens ?

Non parce que en fait, faudrait prévenir qu'il y a peut être mieux à faire en ce moment que de passer du temps sur un sujet qui ne rapportera potentiellement rien pour l'être humain moyen (si tant est qu'un être avec un noyau linux x32 soit réellement un être humain  :Wink:  ). A priori Linus a besoin d'aide pour intégrer des cartes graphiques dans le noyau en ce moment   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Tu n'as pas tort. C'est plus un sujet théologique qu'autre chose  :Wink: 

----------

## Leander256

Après avoir lu son deuxième article sur x32, je trouve que Flameeyes fait un peu preuve de mauvaise foi concernant la réduction de l'emprunte mémoire des programmes. Si on considère une structure de données comme stl::map en C++, chaque noeud comporte au moins trois pointeurs (parent, enfant gauche, enfant droit) et quand on stocke des millions de noeuds ça fait faire de sacrées économies. Et oui forcément ça réduit la pression sur le cache mémoire quel que soit le processeur et sans besoin d'utiliser un outil spécial pour bidouiller. Et je trouve son argument "moi toutes mes machines ont maintenant 8 Go minimum" très nombriliste  :Laughing:  Maintenant je comprends qu'il puisse être agacé par les fanboys  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Tout à fait.

Par contre, je ne pense pas que X32 va être adopté, car pour le moment, la solution aux problèmes liés aux optimisations en assembleur se fait en passant au code non assemblé. On va se retrouver avec du X32 super lent.

Du coup, j'ai abandonné pour le moment, je verrai d'ici 2-3 ans quand ça sera stabilisé et qu'il n'y aura plus de processeur supportant le 32 bits dans nos contréess   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## DuF

Oui et puis 8Go faut pas déconner, y a pas grand monde qui a ça dans le grand public... Et dans ceux qui ont ça, pas sûr qu'ils s'en servent réellement beaucoup, ou alors y a 6Go pour le cache FS   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Je pense que la Cour de Justice de l'Union Européenne vient de lancer un gros pavé dans la mare:

Source: http://linuxfr.org/news/licences-privatives-abusives-un-editeur-ne-peut-pas-s-opposer-a-la-revente-d-une-licence

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Justice Licences privatives abusives : un éditeur ne peut pas s'opposer à la revente d'une licence
> 
> (Posté par Denis Dordoigne le 03/07/12 à 23:42. Modéré par Nils Ratusznik. Licence CC by-sa)
> ...

 

----------

## El_Goretto

Huhuhu, j'attends la suite avec hâte (moi, un gamer "libre"  :Smile: )

----------

## xaviermiller

Un réseau de transfert de licences par p2p ? et utiliser des logiciels comme des livres (papier) ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Un réseau de transfert de licences par p2p ? et utiliser des logiciels comme des livres (papier) ?

 

?

Non, je pensais surtout à la destruction méthodique du marché de l'occasion pour les logiciels ludiques. Et l'impossibilité pure et simple de revendre ce genre de produit lors d'un achat d'une version numérique.

Pour les licences de softs professionnels, je ne vais pas pleurer, de toute façon ya toujours moyen de facturer du support, de l'intégration, donc bon...

Ça fait un moment qu'on peut se poser la question de ce que l'on achète, quand on verse de l'argent pour un produit multimédia (un coup c'est juste un support et pas une œuvre, un coup c'est pas une œuvre mais un droit d'utilisation restreint (dans le temps, en usage) etc...)

----------

## DuF

C'est clair que pour les jeux, c'est un gros sujet et c'est aussi pour cette raison que je n'achète jamais de jeu en version dématérialisée (sauf si absence totale et certaine de DRM).

Mais bon clairement les éditeurs de jeux et constructeurs de consoles aimeraient bien toucher une part du gâteau du marché de l'occasion. Je pense qu'ils en rêvaient avec le dématérialisé mais là, en ce moment, ils doivent faire une drôle de tête  :Smile: 

----------

## gregool

Salut les gars,

à tout hasard, est-ce que quelqu'un a déja joué avec opendedup+sdfs ?

----------

## El_Goretto

Ca fait un moment que je me tâte pour tester enfin OpenWRT sur mon routeur letton (dont l'OS est moins la source du problème que ses développeurs). Mais comme il n'est pas officiellement supporté, et que bon, l'approche "je flashe et ça marche/ça marche pas" (déjà flashé avec succès à de multiples reprise un WRT54GL avec les releases officielles) ne m'intéresse pas autant que "ça marche pas tout à fait/bidouille/ça marche mieux", je suis donc parti des sources OpenWRT (mais pas du trunk, hein, des sources de la release stable, au moins au départ).

Et là... lancer le make menuconfig... je crois que j'ai pas ressenti çà depuis... mes premiers kernels configurés-main  :Smile: 

Raaaah, ya tout! Un vrai openvpn avec toutes les features (et pas un sous-ensemble rendant le truc inutile et non interopérable), ya même de quoi mettre des load-balancer et du reverse proxy... Bref, on peut rester dans l'optique d'un OS "minimaliste" pour routeur étriqué (cf busybox, uhttp, ulibc, etc), ou bien carrément se faire un OS avec des gros softs "full featured" (bind, nginx, openssl, n2n, etc). Avec un pitit CPU MIPS, 512Mo de stockage et 256Mo de RAM, j'ai de quoi me faire plaisir  :Smile: 

Joie!   :Cool: 

Bien sûr, j'ai pas encore lancé la phase de compilation ni testé le build résultant, j'ai encore plein de trucs à zyeuter (genre vous connaissiez EAD? http://wiki.openwrt.org/doc/howto/ead).

----------

## d2_racing

Salut à tous, quelqu'un pourrait me donner son avis à propos de BTRFS en ce moment ?

J'ai pas touché à ce filesystem depuis 2011 et j'aimerais bien savoir si la stabilité c'est amélioré ?

Ça fait un bon moment que j'ai vu quelqu'un ici utiliser Btrfs sur une Gentoo et c'est pour cela que je me questionne.

----------

## boozo

@d2_racing: Ce n'est pas qu'on est forcément à la peine la-dessus mais je pense que tu auras de meilleurs retours en rapport avec le nombre d'utilisateurs sur le fil dédié dans gentoo chat  :Wink: 

btw, c'est vrai que les bench et flamewar by Enlight & Co. çà manque un peu...  :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

Suite à ce pb, je voudrai bien un avis éclairé sur le comportement de gcc là...

A moins que -tune=generic permette effectivement de bypasser les choses et de masquer des erreurs éventuelles du fait de son jeu d'instruction je ne vois pas pourquoi il produit ce genre d'output d'erreur à la compil et que le fait de le virer semble dès lors remonter l'erreur du -Ox ???   :Shocked: 

Les gens ? (je cherche de la doc entre-temps...)

----------

## d2_racing

Donc, c'est pas encore super stable.

Par contre, si on rsync une fois par semaine sur un hdd externe en ext4, le reformattage à cause que le filesystem btrfs est hs, on peut quand même vivre avec ça :Razz: 

----------

## Leander256

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Suite à ce pb, je voudrai bien un avis éclairé sur le comportement de gcc là...
> 
> A moins que -tune=generic permette effectivement de bypasser les choses et de masquer des erreurs éventuelles du fait de son jeu d'instruction je ne vois pas pourquoi il produit ce genre d'output d'erreur à la compil et que le fait de le virer semble dès lors remonter l'erreur du -Ox ???  
> 
> Les gens ? (je cherche de la doc entre-temps...)

 

Je reproduis la même erreur avec GCC 4.5.3, par contre avec GCC 4.6.2 ça s'arrête quand ça devrait:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -1 pixman
> 
> ...
> 
> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

 

Et impossible de reproduire à la main:

 *Quote:*   

> $ gcc -march=core2 -mtune=generic -02 -pipe lala.c
> 
> gcc: error: unrecognized option ‘-02’

 

Donc peut-être une combinaison foireuse GCC + autotools + script configure moisi? Autant j'arrive à reproduire le problème, autant je n'ai pas envie de toucher à cette cochonnerie d'autotools (avec 50 lignes de code pour tester si gcc fonctionne...).

----------

## d2_racing

J'aimerais savoir si vous avez vu passer ces 2 nouvelles :

http://blogs.gnome.org/otte/2012/07/27/staring-into-the-abyss/

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0ODg

Pour ma part, je suis vraiment surpris d'apprendre qu'un projet Gnome Os serait en développement.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Pour ma part, je suis vraiment surpris d'apprendre qu'un projet Gnome Os serait en développement.

 `

Un OS où on pourra faire du "copier" mais pas du "coller" car c'est déclaré "has been" par les devs?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, plus je lis sur ça, plus je pense que je vais retourner avec Openbox.

Et si Udev me les casse avec SystemD, je vais virer tout ça et migrer vers Mdev.

----------

## El_Goretto

+1 avec mdev, dès que la version de udev sans initrd possible disparait.

Le bloat, c'est un peu la corrosion made-in OSS, ça s'accumule petit à petit, jusqu'à ce qu'un autre projet reparte de 0 et ainsi de suite  :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

Salut.

J'ai juste suivi le premier post alors, par respect de la tradition je dirai que mon surnom, pas très original, est la contraction de mon prénom et l'initiale de mon nom. Bon, tout le monde s'en fout après tout, moi aussi, c'est juste parce que je suis traditionaliste. Pourtant Dieu sait si j'ai horreur de ça...  :Very Happy: 

Vos deux derniers messages m'intéressent. Il y a quelque temps, j'ai voulu étudier d'un peu plus près mdev (et busybox) quand je me suis lancé un défi (non achevé, d'ailleurs) d'installer Gentoo comme serveur multimédia sur un Giada N20. Je me suis d'abord demandé ce que mdev avait de particulier. Je me suis aussi souvent demandé pourquoi udev était si affreusement compliqué. (Les règles udev s'apparentent pour moi à de la programmation spaghetti!) Je suppose donc que vous avez une réponse?

Ce que je me demande aussi c'est pourquoi avoir fusionné un gestionnaire de périphériques avec le démon de démarrage. Qu'est-ce que ça apporte, à part une dépendance supplémentaire, qui va emmerder pas mal de monde, surtout ceux qui ne veulent pas de udev? (Je pense notamment à tous les projets qui en dépendent indirectement comme udisks, consolekit...) Sachant que mon environnement préféré est Xfce, quelles seraient les implications de virer udev?

----------

## d2_racing

Salut Vinzc, d'après ce que j'ai compris, KDE,Gnome et Xfce vont dépendre d'une version de Udev/SystemD spécifique(genre une version qui a mergé les 2 projets ensemble),

En gros, les bureaux s'en vont vers là et pour le moment, Debian,Arch Linux,Ubuntu,Gentoo/Funtoo ainsi que les BSD utilisent autre chose que SystemD.

À mon avis, Mdev va exister tant aussi longtemps que les développeurs ou les hardcores users ne vont pas aimer ce nouveau système d'init.

Pourquoi forcer tout le monde à aller à SystemD...elle est où la philosophie de choisir ce qu'on veut sous Gnu/Linux...me faire imposer des trucs comme ça, c'est pas winner.

----------

## VinzC

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Salut Vinzc, d'après ce que j'ai compris, KDE,Gnome et Xfce vont dépendre d'une version de Udev/SystemD spécifique(genre une version qui a mergé les 2 projets ensemble), 

 

Mince! Quelle sera la politique de Gentoo dans ce cas? Abandonner baselayout2/openrc et passer à SystemD/udev? Ou bien patcher les bureaux pour garder la compatibilité avec baselayout2/openrc? (J'ai comme une idée de la réponse...)

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> À mon avis, Mdev va exister tant aussi longtemps que les développeurs ou les hardcores users ne vont pas aimer ce nouveau système d'init.

 

Disons que ça me permettrait de comprendre encore mieux comment fonctionne mdev, voire comment lui faire remplacer udev dans tous les composants qui utilisent ce dernier. (Je rêve, là, sans doute...)

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Pourquoi forcer tout le monde à aller à SystemD...elle est où la philosophie de choisir ce qu'on veut sous Gnu/Linux...me faire imposer des trucs comme ça, c'est pas winner.

 

Tu sais, il y a pas mal de composants pour lesquels on n'a pas le choix et c'est pas plus mal ainsi. Je reconnais que pour un composant aussi critique, ça aurait probablement valu la peine mais, d'un autre côté, vu le manque généralisé de développeurs, multiplier les choix c'est aussi disperser les efforts et je pense, perso, que le système Linux a besoin d'être unifié, pour que chaque développeur puisse donner le max d'efforts sur un minimum de projets; on voit trop de diversité dans des composants critiques et ces composants ne sont pas forcément compatibles entre eux, la preuve.

Je connais pas systemd mais la seule expérience que j'aie eue avec ce truc m'a valu la réinstallation complète d'un serveur web de production chez OVH parce que la mise à jour (régulière) de ce débile d'Ubuntu a fait foirer le processus de démarrage avec systemd en introduisant des éléments non compatibles -- je te passe les détails, je ne m'en souviens plus très bien; tout ce que je dirai c'est que j'ai réinstallé le bouzin avec un bon vieux Debian Squeeze.

Mais bon, je reste positif et peut-être que systemd sera au moins aussi simple à comprendre, configurer et maîtriser que SystemV...

----------

## d2_racing

En passant, pour ceux qui ne savent pas, ça touche les BSD ces affaires-là, car il parait  que le code de KDE,Gnome et Xfce est le même entre les BSD et Linux. Au final, on est dans le même bateau pour l'instant.

Ça fait vraiment pas l'affaire des gens de BSD tous ces changements. Pour l'instant, Gentoo a un wiki sur SystemD, je n'ai pas encore testé.

http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Systemd

Enfin, je vu sur la gentoo dev list que plusieurs devs sont en train de vérifier si OpenRc peut être adapté autant du côté Linux que BSD afin d'être compatible avec SystemD.

Pour l'instant on attend, par contre je vois de plus en plus le Use flag SystemD dans les packages de Gnome.

----------

## VinzC

Ça sent pas bon, hein?

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, et pour continuer sur ce qui sens pas bon, quelqu'un a des nouvelles "fraîches" sur Secureboot ?

Quelle est la position de Gentoo sur ce sujet ?

Pourquoi Debian est seul sur cette liste : http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot/statement

----------

## d2_racing

Quelqu'un connait une bonne documentation pour configurer/optimiser un nouveau disque dur SSD ?

J'ai lu un peu partout plein de configurations différentes,  sauf que je peux pas vérifier si c'est encore valide.

Exemple : 

Est-ce qu'on utilise discard dans /etc/fstab ?

Est-ce qu'on utilise noop ou deadline comme scheduler SSD ?

La fameuse frontière de 4k, on prend quel outil pour être certain que ça se configure tout seul.

Bref, il manque une doc à jour qui donne l'heure juste  :Razz: 

----------

## guilc

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> La fameuse frontière de 4k, on prend quel outil pour être certain que ça se configure tout seul.

 

Pour le reste je sais pas, mais pour ce point, les dernières versions de fdisk (depuis un certain temps) ou de gptfdisk (si tu fais du GPT) gèrent ça tous seuls sans rien faire de spécial (y compris sur les disques mécaniques)  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un connait une bonne documentation pour configurer/optimiser un nouveau disque dur SSD ?
> 
> J'ai lu un peu partout plein de configurations différentes,  sauf que je peux pas vérifier si c'est encore valide.
> 
> Exemple : 
> ...

 

J'avais déjà fait qq recherches sur le sujet, et compilé qq astuces:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-894556-highlight-ssd.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-853215-highlight-ssd.html

Pour le scheduler, c'est toujours pas évident. Que ce soit pour une carte raid hardware ou un SSD, j'ai lu des avis divergents (certains avaient même de meilleurs résultats avec CFQ qu'avec les autres pour du RAID hardware). Au final, je suis revenu sur noop (laisser la gestion aux contrôleurs), mais sans réel bench sur une appli pour une conf donnée (et donc un contrôleur particulier), j'ai du mal à me prononcer.

Si tu as le temps d'y jeter de nouveau un oeil, je suis preneur d'infos  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

@El_Goretto : J'aurai pas le choix de creuser ce dossier, car j'ai un de mes amis qui a en tête de s'installer une Gentoo sur un SSD d'ici à 2 semaines. Donc, je vais l'assister dans sa démarche et je vais tester quelques trucs sur sa machine.

Je devrais être en mesure de donner quelques résultats  :Razz: 

http://www.zdnet.com/blog/perlow/geek-sheet-a-tweakers-guide-to-solid-state-drives-ssds-and-linux/9190

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#Disabling_Journaling_on_the_Filesystem.3F

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Solid_State_Disk

http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7564/2/

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_iosched_2012&num=1

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Run_a_command_on_boot

----------

## kwenspc

http://gcc.gnu.org/ "GCC now uses C++ as its implementation language"  

No comment.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, c'est le cas de GCC 4.7, donc depuis plusieurs mois.

----------

## VinzC

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> http://gcc.gnu.org/ "GCC now uses C++ as its implementation language"  
> 
> No comment.

 

Est-ce un problème? (je trolle pas, je me renseigne.)

----------

## kwenspc

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Oui, c'est le cas de GCC 4.7, donc depuis plusieurs mois.

 

On doit pas avoir le même alors  :Smile: 

Et le merge date du 14/08, alors que gcc-4.7 date de mars.

----------

## kwenspc

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *kwenspc wrote:*   http://gcc.gnu.org/ "GCC now uses C++ as its implementation language"  
> 
> No comment. 
> 
> Est-ce un problème? (je trolle pas, je me renseigne.)

 

Bah ça peut, si c++ est mal utilisé: gros overhead (du coup c'est moins performant, ça bouffe plus de mémoire...). On verra à l'usage.

Mais l'argument comme quoi c'est plus facilement maintenable en c++ qu'en c... c'est un faux argument. Fin bon on va pas lancer un troll sur les langages.

Que des concepts propres à la compilation soient plus facilement modélisable (à implémenter aussi du coup) en objet, là ok je veux bien (cf. llvm/clang).

Mais pour le coup j'ai un gros doute en ce qui concerne gcc puisqu'il n'a pas été pensé comme ça dès le départ.

Chais pas, ça sens juste la ptite lubie du moment. Un peu comme coller du systemd partout etc... J'espère me tromper.

----------

## VinzC

Merci, kwenspc . En fait seuls les arguments techniques m'intéressent (facilité de maintenance ou pas, ce sont des arguments humains donc sujets à trollerie). L'aspect mémoire me paraît en effet pertinent. Surtout si on ajoute à ça l'optimisation à l'édition des liens, qui augmente considérablement les besoins en mémoire.

D'autre part, je me demande s'il n'y aurait pas un abandon progressif de GCC par les distributions  :Sad:  . J'ai lu (sur Phoronix) que plusieurs envisagent de passer à CLANG/LLVM pour la compil; mais je n'ai pas vu (ou bien compris) s'il s'agissait juste du noyau ou de la totalité des applications. Plus d'info à ce sujet?

----------

## nonas

Pour debian il s'agit de toute l'archive, la progression est visible ici : http://clang.debian.net/

----------

## VinzC

 *nonas wrote:*   

> Pour debian il s'agit de toute l'archive, la progression est visible ici : http://clang.debian.net/

 

Heu...? Ça veut dire quoi? que GCC est un dinosaure en voie de disparition? (sic)

----------

## nonas

Non pas du tout. C'est pas demain la veille que clang pourra compiler l'ensemble de l'archive debian sur toutes les architectures que le projet prend en charge  :Wink: 

Dans un premier temps ça permet de corriger des bugs, c'est déjà ça.

----------

## xaviermiller

Bah, d'un côté on a un compilateur en C++, et de l'autre, des outils en scripting... que demande le peuple ? De faire chauffer ses processeurs   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## VinzC

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bah, d'un côté on a un compilateur en C++, et de l'autre, des outils en scripting... que demande le peuple ? De faire chauffer ses processeurs  

 

Oh, pour ça on a glibc, wxWindows, Firefox, Thunderbird... et gcc (wow, mon premier raisonnement récursif  :Very Happy: )

----------

## d2_racing

Concernant la saga Udev+SystemD, je viens de voir passer ce sujet : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-934678-highlight-.html

----------

## boozo

Ben ce qui serait surtout pas mal c'est qu'un lead gentoo clarifie "officiellement" la politique adoptée  :Rolling Eyes: 

Qu'il y ait un réel débat voire un même un sondage des users via les userrels p.e. après tout pourquoi pas c'était une bonne initiative. Et en révant un peu, trouver des forces ou un support de la communauté BSD vu les idées sous jacentes...

Là, je ne comprends pas bien le besoin de forker dans son coin si cela dilue encore davantage les contributeurs de l'écosysteme...En quoi Mdev n'est pas assez robuste pour capitaliser dessus ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Là, je ne comprends pas bien le besoin de forker dans son coin si cela dilue encore davantage les contributeurs de l'écosysteme...En quoi Mdev n'est pas assez robuste pour capitaliser dessus ?

 

Surtout, j'aimerai bien savoir ce qui se passe une fois que le périmètre des fonctions est bien délimité... de la maintenance, ok, mais clairement ça ne risque pas de générer plus de boulot de forker un udev-usine à gaz et future bloat-ware puis backporter que de partir d'un minimaliste mdev (et le maintenir) et puis c'est marre?

----------

## geekounet

Tiens je vais réinstaller une Gentoo (même 2) ce mois-ci, je passr sur le serveur dédié de base chez Hetzner (EX4) et vu qu'il a 16GiB de ram, je me dis que ça peut être bien de virtualiser dessus (autrement je vais jamais pouvoir exploiter ça à fond), donc je vais lui coller une Gentoo avec libvirt, et des VM sous FreeBSD et peut-être Gentoo.  :Smile: 

Ha et puis mon prochain laptop au taf sera probablement sous Gentoo aussi. :p

Par contre ça me fait peur ces histoires d'adoption de systemd, j'espère qu'y aura au moins toujours le choix d'éviter ces cochonneries.

----------

## xaviermiller

Y a moyen : il suffit de ne pas activer *kit (USE="-policykit -consolekit") et choisir les packages qui ne sont pas infectés par cette peste.

30 secondes du bouton on à SLIM sans systemd sur un netbook, openrc a de quoi être fier  :Smile: 

----------

## VinzC

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Y a moyen : il suffit de ne pas activer *kit (USE="-policykit -consolekit") et choisir les packages qui ne sont pas infectés par cette peste.

 

C'est pas plus simple avec -systemd ? Enfin, tant qu'à présent systemd est encore optionnel par USE flag. À moins qu'il y ait des paquets dépendant de systemd en hard? Ceci dit j'y crois pas trop car la politique de Gentoo semble de rendre tout ceci sélectionnable. Je m'inquiéterais donc pas trop pour le moment.

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, il suffit de mettre USE="-systemd", mais consolekit et policykit m'horripilent : ils sont trop instables (à chaque mise à jour, quelque chose ne fonctionne plus parce qu'une config a changé).

Et puis, on n'est pas épargnés par systemd, puisque udev est lancé par /usr/lib/systemd/systemd-udevd   :Shocked: 

----------

## VinzC

Je vois. Je viens d'aller faire un tour du côté de man polkit... Je crois comprendre que ce truc est plutôt destiné à des machines à plus d'un seul utilisateur, c-à-d pas vraiment pour des machines perso. Pas que ça soit compliqué, c'est juste complexe à première vue. Et je suppose que c'est aussi pour cette raison que beaucoup, comme toi, veulent éviter ce bouzin? Ce que je me demande c'est si s'en passer n'oblige pas à éliminer bien des facilités offertes par les bureaux, comme le montage automatique à l'insertion (même s'il y a autofs pour ça), la getsion de l'énergie...

Y a-t'il quelque part un inventaire, un guide de toutes les fonctionnalités offertes par *kit et une parade pour arriver au même résultat?

----------

## d2_racing

Quelqu'un vient de démarrer un autre sujet chaud à propos de systemd : http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/79730

----------

## VinzC

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un vient de démarrer un autre sujet chaud à propos de systemd : http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.devel/79730

 

Oh p***ain! Les modifications sont bien plus profondes que ce que j'imaginais, à ce que je vois!

 *llemikebyw wrote:*   

> Meanwhile, consolekit has disappeared to be replaced by systemd-loginctl.

 

Et avec la possibilité envisagée par Mike, ça risque de pas s'arranger!

 *Quote:*   

> Consequently I predicted that the necessity to bulld systemd together with udev will, in the next six months, become a necessity to build systemd, udev and d-bus as ONE ENTITY.

 

On peut pas laisser passer ça, quand-même! Je veux dire que SystemV est peut-être un monument historique mais au moins il n'agglomère pas tous les sous-systèmes de gestion, qu'il a toujours été possible de dériver! C'est grâce à SystemV qu'on peut avoir OpenRC! M'enfin ces types n'ont rien compris à Linux et la logique de UNIX ou quoi? Moi j'ai mis des années mais au moins tout me paraît limpide et vachement logique, équitable, bien foutu et bien fondé jusqu'à présent. C'est quoi ce bazar? C'est pas *ça* pour moi le logiciel libre, avec tout le ressentiment que ça peut susciter  :Sad:  .

Le pire dans tout ça, c'est que je vois mal maintenir deux systèmes différents; c'est pas bon à maintenir non plus et il faudrait garantir des couches d'abstraction pour permettre l'indépendance et l'interopérabilité. Il faut que les mainteneurs de systemd comprennent et fassent marche arrière, ils peuvent pas être sérieux, tout de même!

Sinon pourquoi pas fusionner *getty, *init*, udev, dbus, *kit, *dm et tout les systèmes de gestion graphique et périphérique, tant qu'on y est!? Parce qu'au moins on limiterait la duplication de code au strict minimum, on aurait un bloc complet, bien cohérent. On appellerait ça Open Windows...

Je sais. Je trolle. Ça me gonfle.

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai du abandonner LXDE, qui est sensé être un "Desktop Manager Light" pour un Window Manager léger (fluxbox, openbox, wmfs, awesome...) : LXDM exige consolekit et PCManFM, le gestionnaire de fichier demande toute la clique à *KIT.

Je suis actuellement sur wmfs, j'apprécie sa sobriété.

----------

## boozo

@XavierMiller :> Pour LXDE tu as essayé en prenant Slim à la place et emelfm2 plutôt que Pcmanfm ?

De mémoire, je n'ai pas mon netbook sous la main ces jours-ci, tu dois te passer de policykit et consolekit qui sont en useflags - c'est ma config il me semble ; enfin ça l'était au début et je tournais sans cette clique mais je ne sais plus si c'est resté ainsi avec les màj successives... je vérifierais en rentrant stv

----------

## VinzC

Il me semblait que Slim était un projet mort car, si j'ai bonne mémoire, il a été retiré de portage il n'y a pas si longtemps, exact?

----------

## boozo

ah ? Et depuis quand ? si le treecleaner est passé par là je suis pas au courant   :Shocked: 

----------

## VinzC

Oh, je ne me souviens plus exactement. Mais je me rappelle avoir un jour vu une notice de portage signalant son retrait et j'ai suis passé à autre chose. [EDIT: C'était quand-même il y a plus d'un an voire deux. Mais bon, à l'échelle géologique  :Wink:  .] J'ai essayé Qingy, suis repassé par GDM, puis LightDM et LXDM. Je n'ai jamais constaté sa disparition par contre mais je suis à peu près certain d'avoir lu cette notice. Mais bon, excellente nouvelle, il est toujours là  :Very Happy:  !

----------

## xaviermiller

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @XavierMiller :> Pour LXDE tu as essayé en prenant Slim à la place et emelfm2 plutôt que Pcmanfm ?
> 
> De mémoire, je n'ai pas mon netbook sous la main ces jours-ci, tu dois te passer de policykit et consolekit qui sont en useflags - c'est ma config il me semble ; enfin ça l'était au début et je tournais sans cette clique mais je ne sais plus si c'est resté ainsi avec les màj successives... je vérifierais en rentrant stv

 

OUI. Et depuis quelques jours pcmanfm me fait remonter toute la clique à KIT.

J'ai mis à la poubelle, et je me porte bien.

Et Slim fonctione à merveille, et supporte ConsoleKit si nécessaire.

----------

## boozo

@XavierMiller:> Euh, je n'ai pas tout compris   :Laughing:   dans le bon ordre tu veux dire : Slim fait bien l'affaire mais j'ai aussi essayé emlfm2 à la place de pcmanfm et les *-kit sont également devenus obligatoires avec lui depuis peu ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Bon, je récapitule

- LXDM exige depuis un moment ConsoleKit, que j'ai remplacé par Slim, pour lequel la dépendance à ConsoleKit est optionnelle (et il fonctionne sans, sans problème)

- Depuis peu, LXDM (meta) exige *KIT via entre autres PCManFM, qui fait partie de lxde-meta

Donc, j'ai remplacé LXDM par SLIM et LXDE par WMFS

----------

## VinzC

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> - Depuis peu, LXDM (meta) exige *KIT via entre autres PCManFM, qui fait partie de lxde-meta

 

Tu veux dire LXDE (meta)? (Ça va aller, t'inquiète. Ă moi, ça m'arrive tout le temps  :Very Happy:  .)

----------

## xaviermiller

Farpaitement !

----------

## Biloute

Ils pouvait pas trouver mieux comme nom. Vous ne trouvez pas?

mediadico.com

 *Quote:*   

> procédé plus ou moins douteux pour se débrouiller.

 

wikipedia

 *Quote:*   

> fonctionnement ou conduite de projet sans moyens conséquents (« D » en référence à Débrouillardise).

 

languefrancaise.net

 *Quote:*   

> Système Dé...brouille (démerde) : débrouillardise, astuce (ensemble de pratiques plus ou moins légales pour profiter du système ou réussir qqchose avec peu de moyens), bricolage, solution de substitution ; méthode approximative mais pratique

 

ou

 *Quote:*   

> système démerde, toujours dans un fauteuil, sur des roulettes en or, le cul bordé de nouilles

 

----------

## d2_racing

Quelqu'un a migré de Gnome 3.2.1 à 3.4.2 en fin de semaine ?

Si oui, est-ce que vous avez perdu vos extensions comme moi ?

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai démigré de LXDE vers WMFS, pour faire la nique à *KIT qui ne fonctionne jamais chez moi   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## DuF

Hé les copains, est-ce que je peux vous rejoindre dans la secte anti-systemd si je vous montre ça : 

```
genduf ~ # equery h systemd

 * Searching for USE flag systemd ... 

[IP-] [  ] sys-apps/dbus-1.6.2:0

[IP-] [  ] sys-auth/polkit-0.104-r1:0

genduf ~ # emerge -pv dbus polkit 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/dbus-1.6.2  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -static-libs -systemd -test" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-auth/polkit-0.104-r1  USE="gtk introspection nls pam -debug -doc -examples -kde (-selinux) (-systemd)" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (2 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Bon ok c'est en stable mais j'ai l'impression qu'être encore sous gnome sans systemd en 2012 ça tient du miracle  :Smile:  Vive Gnome 2.32.1   :Laughing: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Hmm, tu as du PolKit, chez moi ce truc change de comportement / configuration à chaque mise à jour...

----------

## Leander256

Je tenais juste à signaler qu'en recompilant libfm avec -udev, il n'y a plus de dépendance à un quelconque *kit. Par contre je ne suis pas certain de l'impact dans pcmanfm (et pour ce que je m'en sers je ne pense pas que je le remarquerai).

----------

## kopp

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a migré de Gnome 3.2.1 à 3.4.2 en fin de semaine ?
> 
> Si oui, est-ce que vous avez perdu vos extensions comme moi ?

 

Je l'ai fait hier, et en effet ça a cassé pas mal de choses.

Notamment, le "Advanced Settings" qui permettait de configurer des extensions a disparu... je ne sais plus d'où il provenait mais ça m’ennuie. 

Pourtant, certaines de ses options sont toujours là  (comme le menu alternatif) mais le menu d'accessibilité que j'avais caché est réapparu ...

Une idée de ce qui a remplacé ? il faut utiliser l'interface firefox ?

Par contre, moi il me fait quelques autres belles conneries, notamment :

j'utilise un portable, sur lequel j'ai branché un clavier, une souris et un écran.

Quand je me pointe sur GDM, jusqu'à ce que j'appuie sur une touche du clavier intégré du portable, le layout de mon clavier usb est en anglais. Si je me connecte, ça se maintient, il faut utiliser le clavier intégré au moins une fois... Si je me déconnecte et reviens sous GDM, ça recommence ... Casse pied !

Les raccourcis clavier ont été modifié, et il n'y en a plus de prédéfini pour lancer un terminal. Donc il faut en faire un perso, sauf que dans les raccourcis perso, pas moyen d'utiliser la touche "Super" (touche Windows) alors que ça marche avec les raccourcis prédéfinis (je peux par exemple configurer Super+D pour baisser toutes les fenetres, mais pas super+T pour lancer mon terminal.

cf https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=659899

Bref, entre les *kit qui me casse les bonbons à chaque maj, et ça ...

d'ailleurs j'avais bloqué accountservice à la version 0.6.15 je ne sais pas si je tente de débloquer ça...

----------

## xaviermiller

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Je tenais juste à signaler qu'en recompilant libfm avec -udev, il n'y a plus de dépendance à un quelconque *kit. Par contre je ne suis pas certain de l'impact dans pcmanfm (et pour ce que je m'en sers je ne pense pas que je le remarquerai).

 

libfm exige des éléments de la nébuleuse *Kit, j'ai pas réussi à m'en sortir, à part éjecter LXDE.

En fait, j'aurais pu installer à la main les éléments de lxde-meta sans PCManFM... j'essaierais bien cela, tiens...

Mais en même temps, sans *Kit, le menu de déconnexion est vide (juste "déconnecter"). Dommage, avant ça marchait uniquement via sudo...

----------

## d2_racing

 *kopp wrote:*   

>  *d2_racing wrote:*   Quelqu'un a migré de Gnome 3.2.1 à 3.4.2 en fin de semaine ?
> 
> Si oui, est-ce que vous avez perdu vos extensions comme moi ? 
> 
> Je l'ai fait hier, et en effet ça a cassé pas mal de choses.
> ...

 

J'ai au moins fait régler le bug des extensions : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-936174-highlight-.html

Je vais le tester de mon côté ce soir. 

Update C'est réglé  :Razz: 

----------

## kopp

ça reste quand même assez l'usinagaz ces extensions, qui changent à chaque version, perdent leur compatibilité etc. La manière de les gérer n'est pas non plus très claire...

Bref, avant, j'avais un Advanced settings, ou je pouvais entre autre gérer les extensions, modifier le thème, etc et ça a disparu. Tu sais d'où ça venait ?

Edit : bon, en fait, ça a changé de nom, c'est enfin traduit en paramètres avancés ...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, ça changé de nom, de mon côté, ça fonctionne nickel et je dois dire qu'un de mes bugs les plus agressant a été réglé.

Je peux enfin utiliser la touche ALT+T ou autre chose pour lancer mes applications.

Par contre, la touche Super , pas moyen de l'utiliser comme(Super+T) pour lancer un terminal, car on ne peut pas changer la nature de la touche Super sous Gnome. Celle-ci restera hardcodé pour activer la feature "activité" on dirait.

Pour le reste, j'ai encore un Gnome Franglais, c'est pas totalement traduit...

----------

## kopp

Pour la touche Super, on peut s'en servir, mais uniquement pour les raccourcis prédéfinis.

Il y a toute une discussion sur le bugzilla que j'ai cité précédemment :

https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=659899

Pour moi, les raisons du pourquoi du comment sont assez obscures...

----------

## VinzC

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Pour la touche Super, on peut s'en servir, mais uniquement pour les raccourcis prédéfinis.
> 
> Il y a toute une discussion sur le bugzilla que j'ai cité précédemment :
> 
> https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=659899
> ...

 

Une raison de plus pour éviter Gnome  :Twisted Evil:  . (Vais perdre des points, moi, à force...)

----------

## kopp

J'avoue que plus ça va... plus je remets son utilisation en question...

----------

## Zoboulo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> J'ai démigré de LXDE vers WMFS, pour faire la nique à *KIT qui ne fonctionne jamais chez moi  

 

Puisqu'on en parle, qui aurait des retours sur i3 vs WMFS ? J'aimerais essayer un de ces deux wm !

----------

## d2_racing

Pour ma part, je change de bureau à tous les 6 mois environ...alors présentement j'utilise Gnome, rien me dit que je n'utiliserai pas Xfce ou KDE dans les mois à venir. Peut-être même Openbox comme avant, qui sait  :Razz: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Petit feedback rapide sur mdev sur un serveur: ça roule nickel.

Il faut utiliser un openrc et un lvm2 en ~arch, et du coup ajouter un coup de checkpath dans certains scripts init de services qui ne savent pas que /var/run ou /run est vidé à chaque reboot (donc /var/run/<service> inexistant au lancement sinon). Je n'ai rien inventé, c'est l'ebuild postgresql qui m'a montré la voie (des gens intelligents çà madame). J'ai un peu la flemme de faire des bugs reports pour chaque service concerné, de toute façon ça va finir par se voir le temps que cette version d'openrc passe en stable.

J'ajouterai même que la plupart des trucs un peu pénibles dans le wiki ou certaines pages persos ne sont plus d'actualité (genre le linuxrc à la trappe, et lvm2 ça juste marche sans rien faire).

Parait qu'il y a juste le coup de /sys/bus/usb qui n'est pas peuplé (nécessité par les trucs utilisant libusb, comme cups), mais ça peut se corriger en activant des options kernel (marqués obsolètes dans le noyau, "parce que c'est le boulot de udev maintenant, m'voyez?").

Bref, j'ai serré des fesses mais en fait c'est finger in ze nose  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

 *Zoboulo wrote:*   

> Puisqu'on en parle, qui aurait des retours sur i3 vs WMFS ? J'aimerais essayer un de ces deux wm !

 

Tiens, j'suis toujours à la recherche du bon tiling WM, j'n'avais pas encore entendu parler de WMFS (  :Embarassed:   ? ), mais je ne me sentais pas encore mûr pour i3 les dernières fois que j'avais regarder si j'me souviens bien...

Bref, j'suis également intéressé par des retours si certains en ont, WMFS semble encore instable au niveau du code: je veux dire, c'est wmfs2 d'après ce que j'ai lu(une deuxième écriture from scratch!) et j'ai moyen envie de me faire une config pour recommencer 2 semaines plus tard, cela dit, c'est plutôt une démarche positive de leur part.

J'me sens mûr pour i3, ne reste plus qu'à franchir le pas!

(juste pour info, j'utilise actuellement xmonad qui a fait suite à awesome, mais je n'en suis pas pleinement satisfait)

EDIT: tiens, si certains ont des retours sur un environnement beaucoup plus complet comme e17, ça m'interesserait également, ce projet m'intrigue

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

WMFS marche encore assez bien, mais les applications QT n'y fonctionnent pas bien (impossible de réactiver une application QT minimisée dans le systray). C'est gênant pour ma part, je devrai probablement trouver un autre WM simplissime.

----------

## VinzC

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Parait qu'il y a juste le coup de /sys/bus/usb qui n'est pas peuplé (nécessité par les trucs utilisant libusb, comme cups), mais ça peut se corriger en activant des options kernel (marqués obsolètes dans le noyau, "parce que c'est le boulot de udev maintenant, m'voyez?").

 

Ce serait faisable de patcher mdev pour qu'il le fasse sans qu'on doive activer ces options obsolètes? (J'imagine bien qu'un jour elles finiront par disparaître...)

----------

## xaviermiller

J'aime bien ces versions obsolètes, ça me permet d'avoir un /dev vide  :Wink: 

----------

## truc

 *truc wrote:*   

>  *Zoboulo wrote:*   Puisqu'on en parle, qui aurait des retours sur i3 vs WMFS ? J'aimerais essayer un de ces deux wm ! 
> 
> (...snip...)
> 
> J'me sens mûr pour i3, ne reste plus qu'à franchir le pas!
> ...

 

Bon, voici un retour sur i3, C'est excellent, une configuration clair et puissante(comprendre, c'est pas une language de script et c'est suffisant pour mes besoins), des moyens de dialoguer avec i3 en direct et rendre ainsi le tout scriptable, je n'ai pas encore réellement exploré tout cet aspect, mais ça semble très prometteur.

Autre point, en lieu de diviser l'écran pour y mettre directement les fenêtres de vos programmes, on le divise en 'container', pouvant à leur tour être divisé/arrangé et donc contenir une ou plusieurs fenêtre. On a tout une très grande souplesse!

J'ai beaucoup son fonctionnement modal également même si je n'en fais usage que pour redimensionner les containers.

Voila pour l'instant, c'est tout ce à quoi je pense, je n'ai pas constater le moinre problème de stabilité, mais en même temps ça ne fait que quelques jours que jje l'utilise sans avoir encore eu besoin de programme particulièrement exotique etc...(mais j'ai testé gimp, ça ne pose pas de problème, ce qui doit être flottant l'est!)

----------

## bdouxx

3 jours passés pour redémarrer mon pc après avoir mis en ~amd64 udev pour finalement revenir en arrière...

Pourtant je le savais que c’était pas une bonne idée, c'est marqué sur tous les forum qu'avoir /usr en séparé c'est pas la joie en ce moment...

Bon soit faut que je monte en compétence comme on dit, soit je vais arrêter de tenter des trucs tant que c'est pas clair dans ma tête... ça m'avais déjà fait le coups avec grub2, puis avec gcc...

Mais là j'ai fait un grand pas en avant, j'ai découvert l'interface graphique de SystemRescueCd (j'avais jamais pensé a faire un startx...), automatisé un peu le montage de toutes les partitions nécessaires...

Par contre je voudrais bien savoir ce qui est conseillé maintenant, car j'avais eu l'impression de suivre la doc quand j'ai installé ma gentoo.

Tout mettre en lvm (même /)? et ne pas faire une partition séparée pour /usr? btrfs c'est stable pour toutes les partitions?

bref, de nouvelles soirée passionnantes en perspective.

----------

## xaviermiller

Si c'est pour un usage domestique, mets tout dans une seule partition, du moins le système. Pour /home, à toi de voir.

----------

## xaviermiller

Tiens, a-t-on fait une allusion à la fin de 3615 dans ce topic intitulé [3615 MaVie] ?

----------

## VinzC

 *bdouxx wrote:*   

> 3 jours passés pour redémarrer mon pc après avoir mis en ~amd64 udev pour finalement revenir en arrière...
> 
> Pourtant je le savais que c’était pas une bonne idée, c'est marqué sur tous les forum qu'avoir /usr en séparé c'est pas la joie en ce moment...
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Pour ma part, une seule fois dans ma vie, je me suis servi d'un /usr séparé mais je n'ai jamais réussi à en saisir l'intérêt car ça a toujours été une prise de tête au minimum. Je dis ça, c'est juste un retour d'expérience perso.

Là, maintenant, j'installe systématiquement tout, sauf /boot, dans LVM. Je fais appel à un initramfs pour le démarrage. Et je construis celui-là avec genkernel initramfs, toujours pour éviter la prise de tête. Je sais comment préparer mon propre initramfs à la main mais bon, je pousse pas le bouchon plus loin que nécessaire; geek, oui mais pas trop  :Very Happy: . [Ah oui, syslinux comme chargeur de démarrage. Simple, léger, facile, modulaire, évolutif, supporte un mode graphique minimum déjà très élaboré... le pied quoi.]

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Si c'est pour un usage domestique, mets tout dans une seule partition, du moins le système. Pour /home, à toi de voir.

 

Heu... /var aussi, c'est mieux, non?

J'ai pour habitude de séparer de / tout ce qui varie en taille: /var, /tmp et /home. Parfois /opt aussi, parce que je le veux bien  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## El_Goretto

Même sans utiliser genkernel, on peut avoir / en LVM avec un kernel 100% custom "fait main", en utilisant dracut pour générer automatiquement l'initrd derrière. Super simple.

----------

## VinzC

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Même sans utiliser genkernel, on peut avoir / en LVM avec un kernel 100% custom "fait main", en utilisant dracut pour générer automatiquement l'initrd derrière. Super simple.

 

Exact, autre possibilité. Note (ce n'était pas dit dans mon commentaire initialement) je n'utilise genkernel *que* pour générer un initramfs. Le noyau, je me le compile a mano  :Wink:  .

----------

## DuF

Pareil, genkernel c'est pratique pour pas se prendre la tête avec initramfs mais c'est obligatoirement avec l'option --menuconfig.

----------

## VinzC

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Pareil, genkernel c'est pratique pour pas se prendre la tête avec initramfs mais c'est obligatoirement avec l'option --menuconfig.

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

```
genkernel ramdisk --menuconfig ...
```

  :Question: 

Marche pas chez moi. Enfin j'ai bien un ramdisk mais pas de menu.

----------

## DuF

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *DuF wrote:*   Pareil, genkernel c'est pratique pour pas se prendre la tête avec initramfs mais c'est obligatoirement avec l'option --menuconfig. 
> 
> ```
> genkernel ramdisk --menuconfig ...
> ```
> ...

 

Je dirai que l'option ramdisk c'est quand on veut seulement compiler le ramdisk alors que menuconfig c'est pour configurer le noyau, ça ne me parait donc pas illogique que l'option menuconfig ne puisse s'appliquer à la compilation du ramdisk. Mais si tu fais juste menuconfig tu auras l'initramfs de construit ou sinon rien n'empêche d'enchainer menuconfig puis ramdisk en s'assurant bien qu'il prenne le bon fichier de config.

----------

## VinzC

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Je dirai que l'option ramdisk c'est quand on veut seulement compiler le ramdisk alors que menuconfig c'est pour configurer le noyau, 

 

Ah, ok. Alors c'est bien ce que je disais; je ne me sers de genkernel que pour le ramdisk. Je ne l'utilise pas pour configurer/compiler mon noyau.

 *DuF wrote:*   

> ça ne me parait donc pas illogique que l'option menuconfig ne puisse s'appliquer à la compilation du ramdisk.[...]

 

Je vois. C'est que je n'ai pas bien compris ceci:

 *DuF wrote:*   

> Pareil, genkernel c'est pratique pour pas se prendre la tête avec initramfs mais c'est obligatoirement avec l'option --menuconfig.

 

Mais bon, on va pas péter une pendule là-dessus non plus  :Very Happy: .

----------

## boozo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bon, je récapitule
> 
> - LXDM exige depuis un moment ConsoleKit, que j'ai remplacé par Slim, pour lequel la dépendance à ConsoleKit est optionnelle (et il fonctionne sans, sans problème)
> 
> - Depuis peu, LXDM (meta) exige *KIT via entre autres PCManFM, qui fait partie de lxde-meta
> ...

 

Avis aux autres amateurs pour info, j'annonce => En ~15min de ménage, laptop ok avec lxde + slim + pcmanfm _SANS_ aucun *-kit   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## geekounet

KDE4 est installable sans les *kit aussi avec les USE qui vont bien, ya juste 2-3 trucs qui ne fonctionnent pas genre les plugins de gestion de l'énergie ou la configuration graphite de kdm (à faire en éditant la conf à la main du coup, dans un kdmrc qui est bien commenté donc c'est facile), mais rien de vital de manquant, ça fonctionne bien.

----------

## boozo

Oué j'ai lu çà également. Bonne chose que de pouvoir faire sans (si on le souhaite)   :Wink: 

Mais en fait pour moi là c'est sur un coup de colère : commençais a ne plus supporter de voir tout ce mer*** cracher tout son bor*** dans les logs    :Mr. Green: 

```

(...)

gnome-keyring-daemon[2591]: couldn't set environment variable in session: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files

gnome-keyring-daemon[2591]: couldn't set environment variable in session: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files

gnome-keyring-daemon[2591]: couldn't set environment variable in session: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files

(...)

dbus[2217]: [system] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.UDisks' (using servicehelper)

dbus[2217]: [system] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.UDisks'

polkitd(authority=local): Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1

(system bus name :1.8 [/usr/libexec/lxpolkit], object path /org/freedesktop/PolicyKit1/AuthenticationAgent, locale fr_FR.UTF-8)

(...)
```

----------

## xaviermiller

 *boozo wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   Bon, je récapitule
> 
> - LXDM exige depuis un moment ConsoleKit, que j'ai remplacé par Slim, pour lequel la dépendance à ConsoleKit est optionnelle (et il fonctionne sans, sans problème)
> 
> - Depuis peu, LXDM (meta) exige *KIT via entre autres PCManFM, qui fait partie de lxde-meta
> ...

 

Salut Boozo,

Comment as-tu fait avec les dépendances de libfm vers udisks, upower & co qui remontent *Kit ?

----------

## boozo

Ben en fait j'ai rien fait personnellement pour régler cela j'ai juste suivi les indications du fil dont j'ai mis le lien dans mon post.

Il semble que les dépendances strictes sur libfm et lxsession n'en sont pas en fait. C'est juste un raccourcis pris par le mainteneur. Et si on se passe de lxdm, lxde tourne sans les bloatware.

Donc depuis l'overlay local :

1°) placer les bump des 2 packages en -r1 depuis bgo afin de rendre conditionnel les dépendences à upower et udisks ; faire les digest

2°) faire le ménage dans les uses dans les make.conf et/ou package.uses (i.e. consolekit, policykit, udisks, upower)

3°) unmerger et rebuilder ce qui doit l'être en utilisant #equery b pour vérifier un peu selon ce qu'on a activé comme use mais on s'en tire très bien au final (i.e. gvfs m'a un peu gonflé pour lui virer gdu mais j'ai gagné ^^)

4°) enjoy   :Razz: 

Edit: au final, l'opération vire ces quelques bricoles insupportables :

```
consolekit

polkit

udisks

upower

libgdu

gnome-keyring

libgnome-keyring

libsoup-gnome

gnome-doc-utils

gnome-common
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Intéressant ! Pour le moment, j'accroche encore assez bien à mon windows manager from scratch, même s'il est un peu "brut de décoffrage" et manque de 2-3 fonctionnalités.

----------

## VinzC

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Intéressant ! Pour le moment, j'accroche encore assez bien à mon windows manager from scratch, même s'il est un peu "brut de décoffrage" et manque de 2-3 fonctionnalités.

 

Spartiate par adoption?  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Contraint par la montée en force de tous ces *Kit et u*  :Wink: 

Et finalement, je gagne de l'espace d'affichage sur mon petit écran de netbook.

----------

## boozo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Intéressant ! Pour le moment, j'accroche encore assez bien à mon windows manager from scratch, même s'il est un peu "brut de décoffrage" et manque de 2-3 fonctionnalités.

 

Je peux comprendre çà et ces WM présentent aussi un certain attrait mais à titre personnel je ne suis pas encore retourné à la console (je freine tant que je peux car j'ai quand même besoin d'un minimum de filet d'accrochage au monde des humains pour ne pas sombrer ^^).

Pour çà les lxde, openbox, fluxbox et autres sont un bon compromis à mon sens et c'est aussi pour encourager cette approche minimaliste "raisonnée" que j'ai porté mon choix dessus le jour où je n'ai plus supporté les évolutions de kde.

J'espère encore disposer de ce choix dans le futur... même si j'en doute par moment ; à chaque fois que la question se (re-)pose : on rencontre également d'autres gens qui sortent du "chemin standard" donc l'espoir est toujours là   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Wooops - Booom: EXT4 Data Corruption Bug Hits Stable Linux Kernels

----------

## guilc

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Wooops - Booom: EXT4 Data Corruption Bug Hits Stable Linux Kernels

 

Au final, il semblerait que ça ne soit pas si critique que ça : https://lkml.org/lkml/2012/10/24/535

Mais bon, prudence est mère de sûreté, ne dit-on pas ?  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Le noyau ~arch a été prudemment downgradé.

----------

## guilc

Bon bah... au final, beaucoup de bruit pour rien...

https://plus.google.com/117091380454742934025/posts/Wcc5tMiCgq7

----------

## Mickael

Bonjour tout le monde !!!!! pfiouuuuu un éternité sans poster ici  :Smile: 

dite après des lustres sans mises à jour de ma p'tite gentoo, je m'y attèle mais voilà "packages blocked... etc" pas vraiment un problème pour l'instant, juste une question de temps... j'étais persuadé qu'à une époque on pouvait forcé le bouzin à passer outre et à faire l'installation sans avoir à se coltiner le upgrate de chaque conflit... surtout que c'est assez con suffit de faire un "up" de chaque paquet bloqué et ça passe... (à se demander pourquoi c'est bloqué donc.....) :: ce passage en force était-ce un rêve ou pas??

sinon, comment vont les gens ici ?  :Smile: 

----------

## kopp

Tu parles des options genre --keep-going ?

Tu as aussi --resume et --skipfirst mais à un moment, ça va bloquer quand il n'y aura plus de paquets dans dépendance sur les paquets qui bloquent.

OU alors j'ai mal compris, et tu ne peux même pas compiler parce que tu as les "blocked"

J'ai déjà mis à jour des vieilles gentoo, genre plus de un an (peut-être même deux, je ne sais plus... mais souvent 6mois suffisent à rendre l'opération déjà délicate), et c'est laborieux, très laborieux...

mais ça se fait !

----------

## Mickael

Hello Kopp

ce dont je parlais, c'était des "blocked" petit "b", "B"; le premier portage le gère et le second c'est pour ta pomme  :Smile: . Je confondais avec les collisions.... voili voilou.

Sinon pour les mises à jour de gentoo datant de l'age de pierre je m'y suis déjà frotté une fois, et je m'étais promis de ne pas recommencer, comme chaque 1 janvier de toutes nouvelles années, cette promesse ne fut pas tenue  :Smile:  mais au moins ça oblige de se replonger complètement au coeur de la bête HAHA!!

----------

## El_Goretto

Diante, on vient de me passer ce lien... le passage sur Transmission et son status-icon est fa-bu-leux: GNOME (et al): Rotting In Threes

----------

## kopp

Pfff,ne pas toucher à la status bar... c'est une vraie plaie. Qu'est ce que j'en ai à faire moi, des options d'accessibilités ?

C'est comme vouloir tout faire pour qu'on utilise epiphany, telepathy et autre...

----------

## VinzC

Si ce que je lis dans ce blog est vrai, je pense qu'il est temps pour la Free Software Foundation de rejeter Gnome ou, au minimum, de le sanctionner. Ce qui est exprimé dans ce blog n'est ni plus ni moins que le début du propriétarisme. Gnome est tout simplement en train de devenir propriétaire.

On assiste à une forme de propriétarisation d'un projet à partir du moment où le concept de marque est introduit et que ce concept est avancé comme excuse pour le rejet, sélectif ou non, de contributions externes. Dans les faits, les développeurs de Gnome ne respectent tout simplement plus les fondements de la GPL. Ils défendent davantage leur marque que la liberté de modifier le code.

----------

## Magic Banana

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Ils défendent davantage leur marque que la liberté de modifier le code.

 

Défendre sa marque ne rend pas GNOME moins libre. Le droit d'auteur n'a rien à voir avec le droit des marque. Linux, par exemple, est une marque déposée par Linus Torvalds.

De mon point de vue, GNOME reste libre : il est toujours possible de "forker". Néanmoins, je suis de moins en moins en accord avec les choix qui sont faits. En particulier en ce qui concerne l'intégration avec Facebook/GMail/..., la nécessité de pilote privateurs pour faire afficher Mutter par une carte nVidia ou AMD (le problème a été résolu par le projet Fedora qui a implémenté une accélération 3D logicielle), etc.

@kopp: Pour ce qui est de l'icône d'accessibilité, tu peux la retirer en installant l'extension la plus populaire sur https://extensions.gnome.org (un clic !). Cette capacité à très facilement personnaliser GNOME-Shell est tout simplement géniale (une grande avancée par rapport à GNOME 2).

----------

## kopp

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @kopp: Pour ce qui est de l'icône d'accessibilité, tu peux la retirer en installant l'extension la plus populaire sur https://extensions.gnome.org (un clic !). Cette capacité à très facilement personnaliser GNOME-Shell est tout simplement géniale (une grande avancée par rapport à GNOME 2).

 

Avec plaisir, mais pourtant ...

http://ompldr.org/vZzd3Ng

Bref, un jour au cours d'une mise à jour ça a disparu

----------

## VinzC

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Ils défendent davantage leur marque que la liberté de modifier le code.

 

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Défendre sa marque ne rend pas GNOME moins libre. Le droit d'auteur n'a rien à voir avec le droit des marque. Linux, par exemple, est une marque déposée par Linus Torvalds.

 

C'est juste mais ce n'est pas ce que j'ai dit. Je ne suis pas contre le fait de défendre sa marque (auprès de qui, d'ailleurs?) mais lorsque défendre sa marque devient une raison de rejeter arbitrairement le travail de personnalisation de développeurs non-GNOME, lorsque l'aspect visuel devient une excuse au rejet de contributions, on est en droit de se poser des questions. Ce n'est pas que la marque fasse de GNOME un projet moins libre, c'est la défense de la marque, en prenant plus d'importance que le reste qui fait de cela une menace.

Sous le couvert de l'aspect visuel et de la volonté qu'on reconnaisse Gnome au premier coup d'oeil, des fonctionnalités et des contributions sont rejetées, le développement de thèmes visuels est rendu pénible à dessein... autant de motifs à douter, dans les faits, de la liberté du projet GNOME. Le fait que les développeurs de GNOME veulent à n'importe quel prix (ils le démontrent en toute circonstance) que l'on reconnaisse leur environnement est un concept purement propriétaire. Et leur(s) volonté(s) s'exerce(nt) au détriment des désirs et besoins des utilisateurs. C'est d'autant plus visible que ce n'était pas comme ça au début.

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> De mon point de vue, GNOME reste libre : il est toujours possible de "forker". 

 

En théorie, c'est vrai. Dans les faits, il faudra des ressources pour y arriver. Les développeurs de Mint en sont la preuve. Tout ce que j'espère c'est qu'ils pourront continuer dans cette voie. Mais de toutes façons, il faudra bien faire un choix, imposé par les développeurs de GNOME eux-mêmes: GNOME ou les autres. Ce ne sera pas sans conséquence, vu l'importance du parc client de GTK. L'avantage est qu'il est encore temps de choisir son «camp» étant donné le nombre encore relativement peu important des applications GTK3 par rapport à GTK2...

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Néanmoins, je suis de moins en moins en accord avec les choix qui sont faits. En particulier en ce qui concerne l'intégration avec Facebook/GMail/..., la nécessité de pilote privateurs pour faire afficher Mutter par une carte nVidia ou AMD (le problème a été résolu par le projet Fedora qui a implémenté une accélération 3D logicielle), etc.

 

Le fait que tu sois en désaccord, comme de plus en plus de monde prouve bien que la direction qu'ils ont suivie est loin de faire l'unanimité et/ou qu'ils sont en train de se fourvoyer.

----------

## El_Goretto

On ne peut que leur reconnaître le droit de faire de leur code ce qu'ils veulent, quelque part... après, piétiner comme cela les contributeurs tiers, les autres projets, et les utilisateurs finaux... grosso modo l'esprit du libre... 

Au mieux cette attitude les rend tout simplement détestables au yeux du reste du monde.

On dirait un gros caprice de stars, ou un gros caca nerveux. Au choix.

Inutile de dire que je fais tout ce que je peux pour rester poli, mais que je n'en pense pas moins   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## VinzC

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> On ne peut que leur reconnaître le droit de faire de leur code ce qu'ils veulent, quelque part... après, piétiner comme cela les contributeurs tiers, les autres projets, et les utilisateurs finaux... grosso modo l'esprit du libre... 
> 
> Au mieux cette attitude les rend tout simplement détestables au yeux du reste du monde.
> 
> On dirait un gros caprice de stars, ou un gros caca nerveux. Au choix.
> ...

 

Je dirais que ce sont des mots emprunts de sagesse, j'aime bien ta façon de penser  :Wink:  .

----------

## kopp

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> On ne peut que leur reconnaître le droit de faire de leur code ce qu'ils veulent, quelque part... après, piétiner comme cela les contributeurs tiers, les autres projets, et les utilisateurs finaux... grosso modo l'esprit du libre... 
> 
> Au mieux cette attitude les rend tout simplement détestables au yeux du reste du monde.
> 
> On dirait un gros caprice de stars, ou un gros caca nerveux. Au choix.
> ...

 

Eh bien, le jour où les distro en auront marre, où les utilisateurs se feront de moins en moins nombreux, ils auront récolté ce qu'ils ont semé.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Salut Xavier,

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Hmm, tu as du PolKit, chez moi ce truc change de comportement / configuration à chaque mise à jour...

 

T'as essaye récemment ? Comme tu l'as dit, je les utilise avec LXDE / PCManFM et je n'ai pas eu le moindre changement depuis au moins cet ete. J'en convient, la stabilisation a ete douloureuse, mais ca fonctionne maintenant  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Je ne veux plus de *Kit qui te remontent des dixaines de dépendances inutiles, et lancent des tétrachiées de processes.

Tout ça pour quoi ? Avoir le bouton "éteindre-redémarrer" (qui ne fonctionne plus depuis), et l'auto-montage de clefs USB.

Je râle pour les boutons "éteindre-redémarrer", mais j'utilise acpid et le bouton off, et n'en ai cure de l'auto-montage des clefs USB qui est plus gênant à mon avis qu'autre chose.

----------

## destroyedlolo

Pour le bouton "eteindre", je ne me suis pas poser la question de l'acpi vu que ca fonctionne maintenant ; surtout que ma machine de test ... qui est devenue ma machine principale, a plus de 10 ans d'age et son antédiluvien disque corrompe ses données s'il est éteint de manière abrupt.

Donc, ca marche, ca ne bouffe pas trop de resource donc je garde.

Pour l'auto montage, mes machines etant aussi utilisées par mes gamins et ma femme, il faut que je reste un peu civilisé  :Smile: 

----------

## Biloute

Pour avoir un bouton démarrer et monter les clés usb pourquoi ne pas utiliser un simple script combiné avec sudo?

Quand j'utilisait fvwm j'avais mis sudo shutdown -h now dans un script qui était appelé par un bouton du menu déroulant.

----------

## geekounet

C'est ce que tout le monde faisait depuis des années (ou un bit suid, dont on pourrait se passer aujourd'hui en remplaçant par les unix capabilities) avant que des idiots décident que ça n'était pas assez compliqué et que ça ne consommait pas assez de ram...  :Razz: 

----------

## destroyedlolo

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> unix capabilities

 

Hum, connait pas cette bete, un lien explicatif ?

----------

## Magic Banana

 *destroyedlolo wrote:*   

> Hum, connait pas cette bete, un lien explicatif ?

 

http://www.friedhoff.org/posixfilecaps.html

----------

## geekounet

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

>  *destroyedlolo wrote:*   Hum, connait pas cette bete, un lien explicatif ? 
> 
> http://www.friedhoff.org/posixfilecaps.html

 

En gros c'est un feature du kernel qui permet d'exécuter certaines fonctions avec des privilèges élevés (ceux du propriétaire du fichier, souvent root) sans que ce soit le binaire entier, ça réduit les risques de sécurité, et c'est du coup beaucoup mieux que le bit suid. C'est aussi implémenté par Capsicum (http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/research/security/capsicum/), qui fonctionne aussi en userspace, utilisé entre autres par Chrome et FreeBSD.

----------

## kopp

Tiens, t'es plus modérateur geekounet ?

----------

## geekounet

Hé non, depuis plusieurs mois. :p

----------

## destroyedlolo

Hum, j'ai parcours le lien rapidement, ca a l'aire intéressant.

Je vais approfondir  :Smile: 

----------

## truc

salut tout le monde, j'viens de tomber sur ça: http://connman.net/about

 *Quote:*   

> What is ConnMan?
> 
> The Connection Manager (ConnMan) project provides a daemon for managing internet connections within embedded devices running the Linux operating system. ConnMan is designed to be slim and to use as few resources as possible, so it can be easily integrated. It is a fully modular system that can be extended, through plug-ins, to support all kinds of wired or wireless technologies. The plug-in approach allows for easy adaption and modification for various use cases.

 

Certains d'entre vous ont déjà testé? C'est un projet qui ressemble à priori pas mal à wicd, avec peut-être la 3G en plus, bref, si certains ont des retours d'expérience, ça serait intéressant!

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Même avec seuelement 1.5 et 2 GO de RAM, je viens d'activer tmpfs sur /var/tmp/portage, et les compilations pulsent !

Le seul paquet que je dois mettre hors tmpfs, actuellement, est GCC (je n'utilise ni firefox, ni libreoffice, mais qupzilla, abiword et gnumeric)   :Cool: 

----------

## kopp

Oui, ils sont rares les paquets qui ne passent pas en tmpfs avec 2G. Enfin, des fois ça pompe sur la swap (et ça se sent).

Bon sinon, j'ai raté un truc quelque part : je suis connecté sans avoir de init.d/net.* lancé.

Qu'est ce que c'est que ce binz ?

----------

## xaviermiller

les aurais-tu désactivé dans /etc/rc.conf ?

----------

## kopp

Bah moi j'ai rien touché  :Surprised: 

Mais surtout, ça fonctionne puisque je suis connecté.

Et il y a un script dhcpcd qui tourne.

----------

## Poussin

Pour le tmpfs et les paquets trop gros style firefox, au risque d'enfoncer une porte ouverte:

un /etc/portage/package.env contenant:

```

www-client/firefox notmpfs.conf

```

et un /etc/portage/env/notmpfs.conf contenant:

```

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/un/chemin/pas/en/tmpfs/"

```

----------

## El_Goretto

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Pour le tmpfs et les paquets trop gros style firefox, au risque d'enfoncer une porte ouverte:
> 
> un /etc/portage/package.env contenant:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Rigole, mais merci, j'avais jamais pris la peine de chercher comment faire correctement  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

C'est écrit dans le wiki  :Wink: 

----------

## VinzC

 *kopp wrote:*   

> Oui, ils sont rares les paquets qui ne passent pas en tmpfs avec 2G. Enfin, des fois ça pompe sur la swap (et ça se sent).

 

Et en mettant le swap en RAM?


Bon, ça va --> []

----------

## xaviermiller

 :Laughing: 

Plus sérieusement : y a-t-il une option pour compresser tmpfs et gagner de l'espace ?

----------

## boozo

Crois pas... faudrait p.e. voir ce qu'ils font du côté du Monde "embedded"   :Idea: 

Je me souviens avoir lu des trucs de ce type il ya longtemps à propos des devices flash ou nand (jffs de mémoire) mais je ne sais pas ce qu'il en est depuis

----------

## xaviermiller

Il y a déjà zcache pour compresser le cache, en staging, je vais creuser pendant les congés, entre les réveillons.

----------

## kopp

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Pour le tmpfs et les paquets trop gros style firefox, au risque d'enfoncer une porte ouverte:
> 
> un /etc/portage/package.env contenant:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bah je sia spas si la porte était ouverte ou pas, mais je me coucherai moins con !

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> C'est écrit dans le wiki 

 

Depuis combien de temps ? 

A l'époque où je suis passé en tmpfs pour compiler, firefox passait encore, du coup je n'avais pas retenu !

----------

## VinzC

Je viens de vérifier dans le Wiki, je ne connaissais pas ce détail, merci à poussin  :Very Happy:  .

Petite question maintenant: avec un ccache sur disque, ça ne ralentirait pas la compilation? Vaut-il mieux désactiver ccache quitte à compiler tout systématiquement?

----------

## xaviermiller

J'ai désactivé ccache suite aux grincements de flameeyes : http://blog.flameeyes.eu/2010/07/debunking-ccache-myths-redux

----------

## VinzC

Mouais... à part piquer des crises régulièrement... Faudrait quand-même être logique:

 *Diego Elio “Flameeyes” Pettenò wrote:*   

> The rebuild of the same package might have such a hit [...] the use of ccache will slow your build down

 

C'est malin! Si on veut accélérer les rebuild, faut bien passer par ccache à un moment ou un autre non?! Comme si on ne compilait jamais le même paquet qu'une seule fois sous Gentoo!... Et revdep-rebuild? Bullshit aussi? Et quand on doit se retaper la compil de centaines de paquets après une mise à niveau d'une bibliothèque qui a tout fait péter? C'est sûr qu'on sait à l'avance quels paquets vont prendre le plus de temps à compiler, pas vrai? Surtout quand on les installe pour la première fois...! Et quand on doit se retaper la compil d'un paquet parce que les développeurs ont modifié les USE flags? Ou quand on se rend compte qu'on a oublié un USE flag bien planqué et qu'on doit se retaper la compil d'une série de paquets qui en dépendent?

 *Diego Elio “Flameeyes” Pettenò wrote:*   

> there is no reason to expect that the same exact code is going to be rebuilt so often on a normal Gentoo system

 Ah? Et ça c'est de la roupie de sansonnet?

```
cache hit (direct)                 47343

cache hit (preprocessed)          219591

cache miss                       1060494

```

25% de cache hit, ben moi, ça me va parfaitement, et en plus sur une machine où je ne fais des mises à niveau que six fois par an! Faut arrêter de déconner, aussi!

[EDIT: Je crois me rappeler qu'à l'époque où j'avais mon AMD64, la compil de OpenOffice avait pris plus de 5 heures la première fois. Merci à ccache! la deuxième fois ça n'a pris qu'une heure, peut-être même moins. Faudrait qu'il se calme, le Pettenò!]

Parfois j'te jure...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## xaviermiller

N'empêche, j'ai constaté certaines instabilités du système quand j'utilisais ccache. Mais c'était aussi la bonne époque où ~arch = très instable.

Faudrait que je réessaie...

----------

## VinzC

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> N'empêche, j'ai constaté certaines instabilités du système quand j'utilisais ccache. Mais c'était aussi la bonne époque où ~arch = très instable.
> 
> Faudrait que je réessaie...

 

J'utilise ccache de manière inconditionnelle depuis 2004. Jamais constaté quoi que ce soit qui ait pu mettre la responsabilité de ccache en évidence. Et c'est vrai je n'ai jamais pris que la branche stable à l'exception de quelques paquets.

----------

## boozo

24/12... j'ai du temps... update de 3 mois en retard sur une machine -> bon ras.. reboot and :

 *Quote:*   

>  rc boot logging started at Mon Dec 24 00:42:57 2012
> 
>  * Setting system clock using the hardware clock [UTC] ...
> 
>  [ ok ]
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> # rc-status boot
> 
> Runlevel: boot
> 
>  dmcrypt                                                                                                                                                                                          [  started  ]
> ...

 

Dois-je suspecter que mon /usr séparé est en cause ?  :Rolling Eyes: 

(J'ai rien de concluant sur b.g.o ni sur le forum et j'ai rien vu qui cloche... étrange...)

Infos: Purge orphan, revdep-rebuild, oneshot spécifiques, etc... rien ne bouge...

```
[I] sys-fs/lvm2

     Available versions:  ~2.01.13 2.02.67-r2 2.02.73 2.02.73-r1 2.02.88 ~2.02.95-r4 ~2.02.97 ~2.02.97-r1 {{clvm cman +lvm1 nolvmstatic readline selinux (+)static (+)static-libs +thin +udev}}

     Installed versions:  2.02.88(00:41:13 24/12/2012)(lvm1 readline -clvm -cman -selinux -static -static-libs)

[I] sys-fs/cryptsetup

     Available versions:  1.0.6-r2 1.1.2 1.1.3-r3 ~1.2.0-r1 1.4.1 ~1.4.1-r1 ~1.4.2 1.4.3 {{dynamic nls selinux (+)static static-libs}}

     Installed versions:  1.4.3(00:41:31 24/12/2012)(nls -selinux -static -static-libs)

[I] sys-fs/udev

     Available versions:  ~141-r1 ~146-r1^t ~149 ~151-r4 ~164-r2 171-r9 ~171-r10 ~195^t ~196-r1^t **9999^t {{acl action_modeswitch build debug (+)devfs-compat doc edd (-)extras floppy gudev hwdb introspection keymap +kmod old-hd-rules +openrc +rule_generator selinux static-libs test}}

     Installed versions:  171-r9(17:50:02 23/12/2012)(gudev hwdb rule_generator -action_modeswitch -build -debug -edd -extras -floppy -introspection -keymap -selinux -test)

[I] sys-apps/openrc

     Available versions:  0.9.8.4 ~0.10.5 0.11.6 0.11.8 **9999 {{debug elibc_glibc kernel_FreeBSD kernel_linux ncurses newnet pam prefix selinux static-libs unicode}}

     Installed versions:  0.11.8(18:55:07 23/12/2012)(elibc_glibc kernel_linux ncurses pam unicode -debug -kernel_FreeBSD -newnet -prefix -selinux -static-libs)

```

----------

## VinzC

@boozo,

Je ne sais si tu te sers d'un RAMdisk de démarrage mais, oui, avoir un /usr distinct pourrait en être la cause. Sinon mets ton RAMdisk à jour avec les bibliothèques manquantes. Une autre solution serait de compiler cryptsetup avec le USE flag static-libs.

----------

## boozo

Non non tout simple sans ramdisk et même en static-libs ça ne change rien de rien   :Confused:  (en fait, j'ai fait pas mal d'essais distincts avant de poster et celui-là j'ai oublié de le dire dsl)

Le pire c'est qu'il est bien lancé au final ledit service !!! Je ne crois pas openrc en cause quoique je vais faire un test en strict pour vérifier mais on dirait vraiment encore un truc tordu avec ce udev de mes c******

----------

## VinzC

C'est con, j'ai pas de telle config à tester donc je peux même pas dire si c'est la bonne bibliothèque. Par contre je sais que revdep-rebuild m'a déjà fait recompiler les “mauvais” paquets. Il m'a fallu exécuter à la main ldd et equery b pour connaître la bonne version à recompîler. Surtout dans le cas de paquets sous différents slots. Ça ne m'est plus arrivé depuis par contre. Mais bon, on ne sait jamais...

----------

## boozo

Newnews, j'ai fait de nouveaux tests (un peu plus systématique vu la combinatoire des uses)

Alors la bonne combinaison dans l'ordre c'est :

```
[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.88  USE="lvm1 readline static static-libs (-clvm) (-cman) (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs-1.42  USE="nls static-libs" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.4.3  USE="nls static (-selinux) -static-libs" 0 kB
```

n.b. dans d'autres CU... ben çà marche pas oO (et n'allez pas me demander pourquoi)

Voilà c'est Noël aurai-je encore incriminé udev à tord ? (je demande quand même à voir l'explication)   :Laughing: 

ps: Merci VinzC pour le secondage entretemps ^^

----------

## Biloute

Voilà une brève pause pendant la journée. Je me sens chaleureux alors je vous souhaite un joyeux noël.

Plein de gros bisous pendant que j'écoute un cadeau, le CD de Birdy. Eh oui on achète encore des CD   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Mickael

ha je viens juste de remarquer un petit truc très intéressant en faisant un emerge --sync puis emerge -uDpv world :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ebuild     U  ] app-text/qpdf-4.0.0 [3.0.2] USE="-doc -examples -static-libs {-test}" 4,912 kB
> 
> [ebuild     U  ] x11-libs/libXdamage-1.1.4 [1.1.3] USE="-static-libs" 273 kB
> ...

 

je n'ai pas encore relu l'évolution de portage, mais comme ça un vu d'oeuil je dirai qu'on nous annonce un "ATTENTION après un update de icu : REVDEP-REBUILD s'impose" et ça c'est bien  :Smile: 

happy new year.

PS : ça faisait un an que je n'avais pas mis à jour ma gentoo du coup j'ai un peu de retard à l'allumage ^^

----------

## VinzC

Ah? Je n'avais pas encore vu ça, Mickael! Quelle version de portage?

----------

## d2_racing

Salut, la passe passe du revdep-rebuild automatique par portage ça vient de EAPI 5  :Razz: 

J'ai vu une mention uniquement ici : http://blogs.gentoo.org/eva/2012/12/26/gnome-3-6/#utm_source=feed&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=feed

```

EAPI=5 subslots will hopefully put an end to revdep-rebuild usage. I already saw it in action while bumping some of the telepathy packages to discover that empathy was now automatically being rebuilt without further action than emerge -1 telepathy-logger.

```

----------

## d2_racing

Quelqu'un a vu passé cette nouvelle sur le UEFI : http://lxnay.wordpress.com/2013/01/02/uefi-and-uefi-secureboot-linux-is-the-nightmare-over/

----------

## truc

Salut! Je partage cette découverte qui certainement en raviera plus d'un concernant les buttineurs, je vous épargne beaucoup de blabla, mais en gros, 

si vous avez aimé vimperator(plugin pour firefox) mais que FF devenait quand même trop lent pour vous sur le temps

si vous avez tentez Chromium avec les "équivalents"(pas tout à fait) de vimperator pour chromium (ex: vrome..) mais que vous n'étiez pas satisfait et que finalement, l'ultra-réactivité de chromium disparait après quelques semaines d'utilisation

si vous avez avez vraiment apprécié la souplesse de uzbl, mais qu'il vous manquait une gestion plus globale de vos onglets/paramètres et que non vous n'étiez finalement pas maso à ce point

Alors, vous apprécirez peut-être dwb ou encore jumanji

Pour un aperçu rapide, voici un copier-coller de leur description:

pour dwb:

dwb is a lightweight web browser based on the webkit web browser engine and the gtk toolkit. dwb is highly customizable and can be easily configured through a web interface. It intends to be mostly keyboard driven, inspired by firefox's vimperator plugin.

vi-like shortcuts

Link following via keyboard hints

Bookmarks

Quickmarks

Cookie support, whitelisting of cookies

Proxy support

Userscript support

Tab completion for history, bookmarks, userscripts

Custom stylesheets

Javascript blocker with whitelisting support

Flash plugin blocker with whitelisting support

Adblocking with filterlists

Webinterface for keyboard and settings configuration

Custom commands, binding commandsequences to shortcuts

pour jumanji:

jumanji is a highly customizable and functional web browser based on the libwebkit web content engine and the gtk+ toolkit. The idea behind jumanji is a web browser that provides a minimalistic and space saving interface as well as an easy usage that mainly focuses on keyboard interaction like vimperator does.

userscripts en natif: ~/.config/jumanji/scripts/

support des filtres d'adblock plus: ~/.config/jumanji/adblock/

...???

Je n'ai pas encore testé jumanji et je serai ravi d'avoir un retour de l'un d'entre vous, Je suis pour l'instant en phase de test(utilisation exclusive) de dwb et j'en suis globalement très satisfait. il aura quand même fallu un peu de temps pour peaufiner la configuration(via une interface web) à mon goût avant de vraiment pouvoir en profiter.

je regrette un peu de n'avoir pas pu(encore) donner le même style aux hints que dans uzbl où vraiment, ils s'intègrent bien dans la page, mais on peut toutefois obtenir quelque chose de tout à fait acceptable

en une semaine, j'ai du constater 2 ou trois plantages, par chance, j'avais activé la sauvegarde automatique de session et j'ai pu repartir très vite. Je ne me suis pas encore penché dessus.

le projet manque encore de documentation, il y en a, mais il semble possible de faire des choses qui ne sont pas vraiment détaillées (comme mapper une action javascript à un binding), donc, c'est encore un mystère pour l'instant

toutes les actions possibles sur le 'follow hints' sont vraiment géniales (ouvrir, ouvrir dans un onglet, pareil mais en arrière plan, pareil mais plusieurs, ouvrir dans une nouvelle fenêtre, copier le lien(primary/clipboard) etc.....)

il y a un mode tiling vraiment sympa(oui, j'utilise un tiling WM, mais comme les onglets sont gérés par dwb, ce n'est pas vraiment la question)(on peut ainsi garder en vue un onglet(ou plusieurs) tout en naviguant dans les autres

il y a un équivalent de alt-tab pour les onglets! (à vous de choisir le raccourci!)

l'espace est optimisé pour la bare des onglets sans sacrifier la présence des jolis favicon yeah!

(je complèterai probablement j'ai pu en oublier)[/url]

----------

## Mickael

@truc : pour compléter un tout petit peu, tes dires sur les navigateurs, on a désormais accès aux "multi-threading" ou parrallèlisme avec webkit-gtk et le use flag "webkit2":

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> euse -i webkit2
> 
> global use flags (searching: webkit2)
> ...

 

VinzC : ma version de portage :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.11.38 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.6.3, glibc-2.16.0, 3.4.11-tuxonice i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

ma recherche d'infos me conduit à chaque fois sur un forçage de la recompilation du dit paquet, soit les manpages et autres recherches sur gogle sont outdated... soit j'ai envoyé du rêve  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

je rajoute ce lien http://blogs.gentoo.org/zmedico/2012/09/20/official-eapi-5-support/ en ce qui concerne l'eapi5, poster sur ce blog d'un dev le 12 Septembre 2012

EDIT : su le même blog lire ceci :

http://blogs.gentoo.org/zmedico/2012/06/23/automatic-rebuilds-with-experimental-eapi-4-slot-abi/

phase de test avec des exemples. Dès que j'ai tous les tenants et les aboutissants je vous fais un topo, par contre par mail ou ici je suis preneur de vos recherches et compréhensions sur ces évolutions car on est souvent confronté à ces désagréments :

-icu

-libxml2

-perl!!!! et oui cellui là aussi nous fait des misères

-png pdf jpeg and Co.... etc etc

bref y'a du monde

----------

## geekounet

Bof avec Portage 2.2 et son preserved-rebuild ça se passe en douceur.  :Smile: 

----------

## Mickael

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Ah? Je n'avais pas encore vu ça, Mickael! Quelle version de portage?

 

Hayais! j'ai trouvé, et non je n'envoyais pas du rêve Vinz, si j'ai mis en couleur rR, il y a une info en plus, qui est importante et c'est :

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild rR ] dev-libs/icu-50.1-r2:0/50 [50.1-r2:0/0] USE="-debug -doc -examples -static-libs" 20,685 kB 

 

c'est ce slash.

les infos et explications sont ici : EAPI 4-slot-abi, certes c'est pour EAPI4, mais c'était déjà en phase de test pour la 4. Je n'ai pas trouvé de version html de la doc pour EAPI5.

----------

## Mickael

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Bof avec Portage 2.2 et son preserved-rebuild ça se passe en douceur. 

 

BOF  :Smile:  :

 *Quote:*   

> Yes, and portage-2.2_alpha will do that when FEATURES=preserve-libs is enabled. So, EAPI 4-slot-abi and preserve-libs work well together in this way. What’s really nice about EAPI 4-slot-abi is that you don’t have to run @preserved-rebuild, because the need to rebuild is known in advance and it’s triggered automatically.

 

----------

## VinzC

Merci Mickael. Voila de la lecture pour meubler les soirées d'hiver, qui ne sont pas toujours si courtes que ça  :Wink:  . Je vois qu'il s'agit d'une version "testing" de portage. J'ai toujours hésité à passer du côté où ça saigne facilement, surtout avec portage. J'essaierais bien, ceci dit. En tout cas merci pour l'info.

----------

## d2_racing

Quelqu'un a déjà vu un routeur aussi merdique que celui-ci : http://homecommunity.cisco.com/t5/Wireless-Routers/EA3500-youtube-video-does-not-start-or-very-slow-to-start/td-p/523365

J'ai la malchance d'en avoir un à la maison. Pour qu'il fonctionne bien en Amérique, j'ai dû enlever le support IPV6. Je comprend pas... J'avais un vieux WRT54G qui fonctionnait #1, par contre il est décédé dimanche après 6-7 ans de loyaux service(avec DD-WRT).

----------

## kwenspc

@truc: je réponds un peu tardivement mais au sujet de:

 *truc wrote:*   

> salut tout le monde, j'viens de tomber sur ça: http://connman.net/about
> 
>  *Quote:*   What is ConnMan?
> 
> The Connection Manager (ConnMan) project provides a daemon for managing internet connections within embedded devices running the Linux operating system. ConnMan is designed to be slim and to use as few resources as possible, so it can be easily integrated. It is a fully modular system that can be extended, through plug-ins, to support all kinds of wired or wireless technologies. The plug-in approach allows for easy adaption and modification for various use cases. 
> ...

 

Ça va plus loin que wicd. En fait c'est orienté toutes plateformes (sauf serveur et AP, ça n'a pas vraiment de sens d'utiliser ce genre de démon pour ça): embarqué comme desktop/laptop. Ça supporte la 3G via ofono et le bluetooth via bluez (4.x pour le moment).

Un truc qui est pas mal c'est pacrunner que connman peut utiliser. C'est pas utilisé et c'est dommage: au lieu d'avoir la libproxy, pour chaque soft ayant besoin d'acceder au net via un proxy (et donc de lancer un interpreteur js pour chaque...) pacrunner est un démon de configuration de proxy centralisé, et il fournit une lib abi-compatible avec la libproxy (et il supporte plusieurs moteurs js, la config manuel, etc... le tout centralisé, donc pas bloated comme la libproxy). http://git.kernel.org/?p=network/connman/pacrunner.git;a=summary

Le soucis c'est le manque de client gui à jour pour connman. Sinon c'est utilisé sur geexbox, openelec, et d'autres produits.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a déjà vu un routeur aussi merdique que celui-ci : http://homecommunity.cisco.com/t5/Wireless-Routers/EA3500-youtube-video-does-not-start-or-very-slow-to-start/td-p/523365
> 
> J'ai la malchance d'en avoir un à la maison. Pour qu'il fonctionne bien en Amérique, j'ai dû enlever le support IPV6. Je comprend pas... J'avais un vieux WRT54G qui fonctionnait #1, par contre il est décédé dimanche après 6-7 ans de loyaux service(avec DD-WRT).

 

Erf, je compatis, moi c'est mon ancien mini-serv atom N330 reconverti en routeur pfsense qui a décédé ya une semaine :/

Je me suis tâté pour jouer avec cette petite bestiole, mais que 3 ports et surtout pas de wifi pour ce qui t'intéresse, j'imagine. Ca tourne sous debian MIPS (mais kernel 2.6.32/drivers blob powered, bon, hein...). Ya un bien plus gros potentiel que les mikrotik à tarif équivalent.

----------

## VinzC

Tant qu'on est dans les routeurs, quelqu'un connaitrait-il un routeur VDSL2 correct? J'en ai un fourni par mon FAI mais il a pour inconvénients majeurs (et ça fait plus de deux ans qu'il me les broute) de ne pas 1) être flashable avec DD-WRT et 2) avoir de serveur DNS, c'est juste un forwardeur qui renvoie toutes les requêtes DNS internes au serveurs DNS de mon FAI. Conséquence: je dois me farcir des adresses statiques avec /etc/hosts communs pour limiter les time-out... (Et on est en 2013!) Or je me serais attendu à quelque chose qui embarque au moins un dnsmasq mais bien sûr que non! C'est un Sagem F@st 3464AB.

Merci de tout cœur à quiconque a un gentil filon à me proposer.

----------

## El_Goretto

Erf, à ce tarif là (je veux dire, niveau d'exigence), je pense qu'il vaut mieux chercher à séparer les fonctions modem de la fonction routeur.

Qui plus est, au moins c'est récupérable après-coup si tu changes de FAI et donc de techno.

----------

## VinzC

Oui, bon, c'est vrai, je parlais d'un routeur flashable bien entendu. Ou à tout le moins un qui tienne compte des allocations DHCP dans la résolution DNS.

Enfin j'ai pensé aussi à la solution que tu suggères mais vu la configuration des lieux, j'ai dû établir un pont Wifi avec mon Linksys flashé et le routeur/modem. La prise ADSL est dans le couloir, je n'ai qu'une seule prise de courant et j'ai pas envie de placer une allonge électrique pour un troisième appareil. Je ne peux pas percer de trous non plus sinon j'aurais mis un câble jusqu'au Linksys [qui est dans le salon avec tous ses petits copains en Ethernet]. Et comme le routeur VDSL n'est pas prévu pour fonctionner en client Wifi et que le DD-WRT du Linksys n'a pas l'option DHCP quand il est en mode wireless bridge, ben... je suis b*** jusqu'au trognon. D'où mon appel.

À moins que j'aie loupé quelque chose, c'est toujours possible.

----------

## geekounet

Et bien tu ne pourrais pas plutôt faire le routage/dhcp/dns/firewall/etc. avec ton Linksys flashé et n'utiliser le Sagem qu'en modem-only ? S'il a un mode bridge pppoe/pppoa, ça se fait.

----------

## boozo

@d2_racing:> Et pourquoi ne pas reprendre un wrt54gl tout simplement ? D'autant qu'on en trouve toujours pour environ 50€ c'est dommage de s'en priver non ?

@El_goretto:> Quoi c'est qui va remplacer le N330 ? Perso pour un usage similaire chez mes ascendants, il faut que j'envisage une solution de remplacement a ma vieille via avant qu'elle ne donne des signes critiques mais j'hésite encore... Soit je prends un 2nd alix-D2 pour eux aussi soit je me fends (presque littéralement) d'une soekris mais si y'a d'autres options éprouvées et pas trop exotiques je veux voir  :Wink: 

----------

## VinzC

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et bien tu ne pourrais pas plutôt faire le routage/dhcp/dns/firewall/etc. avec ton Linksys flashé et n'utiliser le Sagem qu'en modem-only ? S'il a un mode bridge pppoe/pppoa, ça se fait.

 

Parce que dans ce cas soit je dois tirer un câble qui passe à travers le couloir (le Linksys restant au salon) soit j'en tire quatre (le Linksys étant à côté du modem, ce qui n'est pas possible, je n'ai qu'une prise électrique de ce côté-là). Pour faire ce que tu suggères, il faut que le Linksys soit relié au modem par un câble or c'est précisément ce que je ne [pv]eux pas faire (impossibilité de faire des trous dans les murs etc).

Seule l'option du pont wireless (switch ethernet couplé à wlan0 côté Linksys) est exploitable. Et c'est dans ces conditions que le firmware DD-WRT ne fournit pas l'option DHCP. Elle n'est pas disponible dans l'interface d'administration, c'est là que je voulais en venir.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *boozo wrote:*   

> @El_goretto:> Quoi c'est qui va remplacer le N330 ? Perso pour un usage similaire chez mes ascendants, il faut que j'envisage une solution de remplacement a ma vieille via avant qu'elle ne donne des signes critiques mais j'hésite encore... Soit je prends un 2nd alix-D2 pour eux aussi soit je me fends (presque littéralement) d'une soekris mais si y'a d'autres options éprouvées et pas trop exotiques je veux voir 

 

Un D2700, carte-mère de la même marque que a précédente (Jetway). Ca me fera 2+3 ports Giga car je garde mon ancienne carte-fille. Pour info, je regarde sur ce site les modèles "daughter-board" compatible, je cherche les infos sur le site constructeur, puis j'achète... chez mamazone (ya un vendeur spécialisé, ct déjà lui chez qui j'avait acheté le N330). Si je n'avais pas déjà eu le boitier/alim, ils ont un pack tout en 1 à 299$ assez intéressant.

----------

## Poussin

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *geekounet wrote:*   Et bien tu ne pourrais pas plutôt faire le routage/dhcp/dns/firewall/etc. avec ton Linksys flashé et n'utiliser le Sagem qu'en modem-only ? S'il a un mode bridge pppoe/pppoa, ça se fait. 
> 
> Parce que dans ce cas soit je dois tirer un câble qui passe à travers le couloir (le Linksys restant au salon) soit j'en tire quatre (le Linksys étant à côté du modem, ce qui n'est pas possible, je n'ai qu'une prise électrique de ce côté-là). Pour faire ce que tu suggères, il faut que le Linksys soit relié au modem par un câble or c'est précisément ce que je ne [pv]eux pas faire (impossibilité de faire des trous dans les murs etc).
> 
> Seule l'option du pont wireless (switch ethernet couplé à wlan0 côté Linksys) est exploitable. Et c'est dans ces conditions que le firmware DD-WRT ne fournit pas l'option DHCP. Elle n'est pas disponible dans l'interface d'administration, c'est là que je voulais en venir.

 

Et un petit CPL entre le modem en bridge et le routeur? Pas de prise de plus et on évite le wifi

----------

## VinzC

 *Poussin wrote:*   

> Et un petit CPL entre le modem en bridge et le routeur? Pas de prise de plus et on évite le wifi

 

Je n'avais pas pensé à ça. Par contre je n'ai jamais été fan des dispositifs CPL. Sans être parano, l'installation électrique n'est pas prévue pour ça (pas de filtre HF bouchon en amont du coffret électrique) et risque de propager le signal et tout mon trafic réseau à travers tout le bâtiment et les appartements...

----------

## El_Goretto

 *VinzC wrote:*   

>  *Poussin wrote:*   Et un petit CPL entre le modem en bridge et le routeur? Pas de prise de plus et on évite le wifi 
> 
> Je n'avais pas pensé à ça. Par contre je n'ai jamais été fan des dispositifs CPL. Sans être parano, l'installation électrique n'est pas prévue pour ça (pas de filtre HF bouchon en amont du coffret électrique) et risque de propager le signal et tout mon trafic réseau à travers tout le bâtiment et les appartements...

 

Pour autant que je sache, le traffic entre 2 adaptateurs CPL peut être chiffré (genre AES).

C'est déjà "moins pire"  :Smile: 

Attentions aux émissions aussi globalement, perso l'adaptateur (CPL orange, hahaha, le CPL selon orange, j'imagine) branché à côté de ma prise antenne TNT perturbait le signal TNT (rendant certaines chaînes insupportables).

----------

## VinzC

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Attentions aux émissions aussi globalement, perso l'adaptateur (CPL orange, hahaha, le CPL selon orange, j'imagine) branché à côté de ma prise antenne TNT perturbait le signal TNT (rendant certaines chaînes insupportables).

 

 :Laughing:  Et vive les recommandations CEM...

Le pessimiste: ça fonctionne mais ça fout le bordel!

L'optimiste: ça fout le bordel mais ça fonctionne!

Le réaliste: ça fout le bordel et ça fonctionne!

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai acheté un routeur avec Linux dessus : Asus  RT-N66U.

Ça fait vraiment le job pour le moment.

----------

## boozo

Today: news de ssuominen... <=> donc : migrer udev-171 ...~~>  :Question: 

Mais - vu que udev supporte maintenant /usr séparé - quoi faire :

upgrader vers 197-r4 ?

migrer vers eudev ?

migrer vers mdev ?J'ai souvenir d'un échange avec guilc sur mdev à l'époque ou j'ai masqué >=udev-171 et des tests assez concluants d'El_goretto sur son serveur.

Là, je viens de voir l'option "mdev-is-the-boss" fournie par un de nos mods sur son overlay (::foo-overlay).

D'un autre côté,

udev semble (temporairement?) "corriger ses erreurs" (d'où la news de Samuli) alors... ;

btw, c'est quoi cette tripoté de uses ? hwdb, gudev, kmod, ... c'est nécessaire tout çà ?

eudev me tente aussi ne serait-ce que par principe et pour encourager l'effort.

Voilà    :Neutral:    /me encore perplexe sinon dans l'expectative

Des avis les gens ?

----------

## xaviermiller

Hello,

Je ne vais pas regarder eudev, qui, si j'ai bien compris n'est que "udev retiré de systemd et dans lequel on enlève les mots "systemd" ". Bref juste un ré-emballage ?

Yet an other inventeur de l'eau tiède chauffée au mox et refroidie à l'azote liquide.

----------

## Leander256

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Today: news de ssuominen...

 

Je suppose qu'il faut être abonné à des mailing lists pour savoir ce qui se passe sur Gentoo? Je vais faire mon mec aigri, mais vraiment j'ai autre chose à faire de mes journées que d'aller chercher l'information, si seulement on avait une technologie qui permette d'afficher clairement sur une page à part ce qui va se passer d'important... Et on pourrait télécharger ça, on pourrait l'appeler Résumé Succint à Suivre, par exemple (non je ne vais pas passer mon week-end à trouver une vanne équivalente avec HTML).

----------

## xaviermiller

Je te rejoins en partie, Leander.

Ici, c'est un "news item" dans Portage, mais l'info a été traitée dans la mailing-list "gentoo-dev".

Je viens de m'y désinscrire car ça y trolle beaucoup trop (udev vs eudev vs /usr vs "new USE kikoolol" vs les grandes gueules vs les autres). Il y a quelques mois, de l'info utile pouvait transparaître, mais là, j'en pouvais plus d'être noyé de blabla.

----------

## boozo

@Leander256: Tu as tout-à-fait raison et tu le sais très bien cela ne date pas d'hier malheureusement...   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je vais aussi faire mon vieux c** mais tant que nous avions suffisamment de contributeurs très impliqués et une coordination projet efficace sinon plus orientée utilisateurs ont ne voyait pas cela.

Une chose que j'ai toujours trouvé symptomatique p.e. : la GWN est progressivement passé à GMN puis les mailing-list et le planet - qui avaient au départ un autre rôle (utile et complémentaire) - se sont progressivement substitués dans cette fonction d'information.

Il reste encore les glsa et l'info sur les nouveaux pkg en page d'accueil mais au-delà : les migrations planifiés, les tests, la mise à jours des docs qui-vont-bien en parallèle pour que tout ce passe bien là...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Je pense que cela relève juste d'un défaut d'organisation/coordination et je ne tappe pas sur les mainteneurs.

Ils font déjà un immense travail à leur seul dévouement mais le plus souvent les personnalités de ces "acteurs de l'ombre" ne vont pas spontannéement vers les endusers.

Ce n'est pas un reproche, c'est un constat et à la limite cela n'a que peu d'importance. Mais en revanche, il est de la pleine responsabilité des couches organisationnelles de palier à ces manques.

Pour nous, c'est là que le bas blesse depuis quelques années.

Manque de ressources, querelles intestines, désengagement de personnalités qui portaient peut-être davantage cette vision des choses, perte de leadership... Certes, "ça tourne" toujours mais moins bien, moins huilé.

Au delà du constat critique, on peut aussi me faire le reproche du "t'as qu'a y aller" mais c'est un sarcasme et non un argument. Dans un monde communautaire comme partout ailleurs, en plus de l'envie et de la capacité d'apporter cet effort, il faut surtout avoir la légitimité et l'adhésion du groupe.

Faut lancer AO à recrutement peut-être ?   :Idea: 

@XavierMiller: Oui, j'ai un peu ce sentiment pour eudev mais il me semble que l'origine êtait aussi dans le maintien du support pour les kernel-2.6.* . Bon c'est déjà bien que cette option existe après tout.

Le udev commence à me sortir par les yeux et quand je vois que de simples thread sur f.g.o ou des how-to de devs/mods remplacent les doc officielles cela m'insupporte encore plus sans parler du contenu   :Evil or Very Mad:  (me rappelle Xorg tient)  

Le mdev un peu austère, c'est vrai que j'aime bien l'idée mais il faut que je m'assure quand même de quelques questions quant au support lvm et cryptage notamment et de choisir une procédure de mise en oeuvre (le boss ou pas par exemple   :Sad:  )

----------

## El_Goretto

mdev et lvm c'est "out of ze box". Pour du chiffrement, pas essayé.

----------

## VinzC

 *boozo wrote:*   

> Le mdev un peu austère, c'est vrai que j'aime bien l'idée mais il faut que je m'assure quand même de quelques questions quant au support lvm et cryptage notamment [...]

 

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> mdev et lvm c'est "out of ze box". Pour du chiffrement, pas essayé.

 

Suis pas bien sûr de comprendre vos incertitudes. Je sais que "genkernel initramfs" génère un ramdisk basé sur mdev et busybox et qu'il gère aussi le chiffrement. Donc pour moi, ça démontre que c'est possible. Le tout est de savoir dans quel ordre, p.ex. LVM est-il installé sur une partition chiffrée ou bien doit-on chiffrer un volume logique LVM?

----------

## boozo

@VinzC: En fait c'est pas une affirmation, c'est une remarque préalable pour ne pas me retrouver en caraffe ensuite vu que j'ai lu de temps à autres des remarques à ce sujet (là par exemple) donc je me méfie un peu ^^

Par ailleurs, j'ai essayé de voir ce qu'il m'en coûte de passer à mdev selon la procédure du wiki... mais hélas, je crois que je suis un brin bloqué à cause de ces foutues dépendences strictes sur lxde...    :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
# equery d gnome-base/gvfs

 * These packages depend on gnome-base/gvfs:

media-gfx/gimp-2.6.12-r5 (gnome ? gnome-base/gvfs)

x11-libs/libfm-1.0.1-r1 (!udisks ? gnome-base/gvfs[udev])

                        (udisks ? gnome-base/gvfs[udev,udisks])

                        (udisks ? gnome-base/gvfs[udev,gdu])

#equery d x11-libs/libfm

 * These packages depend on x11-libs/libfm:

x11-misc/pcmanfm-1.0.1 (>=x11-libs/libfm-1.0.1)

# equery d x11-misc/pcmanfm

 * These packages depend on x11-misc/pcmanfm:

lxde-base/lxde-meta-0.5.5-r2 (x11-misc/pcmanfm)

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Regarde dans le bugzilla : y a déjà des ebuilds qui désactivent *kit, et donc on pourrait très bien en créer pour ne pas vivre basé sur udev  :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

boozo: C'est là où j'ai un brin eu du mal à suivre comment ils allaient gérer le "choix" dans son "udev-like". Car j'avais cru au départ que virtual/dev-manager était là pour çà, mais on dirait qu'au final ils veulent passer par virtual/udev.

Ce qui me semble super perturbant quand... finalement on n'utilise pas udev du tout (au hasard, mdev).

J'ai peut être mal compris, j'ai lu çà en diagonal sur bugs.gentoo.org alors...

[off]Si au passage quelqu'un sait ce que c'est, un CDEPEND dans une ebuild...[/off]

----------

## boozo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Regarde dans le bugzilla : y a déjà des ebuilds qui désactivent *kit, et donc on pourrait très bien en créer pour ne pas vivre basé sur udev 

 

Ahaa ben oui tient ! J'y avais même pas pensé en fait mais vu que tu en parles, en regardant les sources de gvfs le support pour udev bien optionnel (--disable-udev) ça fait un brin râler de voir que le mainteneur ne vérifie pas avant   :Crying or Very sad: 

Je viens de me faire un bump local quick&dirty de libfm-1.0.1-r1 et de gvfs-1.12.3 et ça à l'air de coller à première vue  :Very Happy: 

```
# USE="-udev" emerge -p1NDv world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies

... done!

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/hwids-20130114  USE="-udev*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.21.2  USE="cramfs crypt ncurses nls slang static-libs unicode -ddate -old-linux -perl (-selinux) (-uclibc) -udev*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.97-r1  USE="lvm1 readline thin (-clvm) (-cman) (-selinux) -static -static-libs -udev*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.4.3  USE="nls (-selinux) -static -static-libs -udev*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.0.0  USE="(-glamor) -udev*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/libcanberra-0.29  USE="alsa gtk -gnome -gstreamer -gtk3 -oss -pulseaudio -sound -tdb -udev*" 0 kB

[ebuild   R    ] lxde-base/lxsession-0.4.6.1-r1::local-overlay  USE="nls -udev* -upower" 0 kB

Total: 7 packages (7 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

Je vais faire un essai en l'état avec mdev pour voir avant de poster qqch à ce sujet.

J'édite ensuite en fonction.

Edit: lien vers la suite des aventures pour faire un suivi ; ferai un bilan dans un dans un fil dédié quand j'aurai un peu de vécu avec et selon les retours/commentaires de Xavier ^^

@El_goretto: Ah oui çà c'est sûr que ce serait plus explicite avec un virtual/dev-manager qui permettrait d'opter pour udev; eudev; mdev - je ne sais pas trop sans doute est-ce par "simplicité/facilité" sinon c'est que quasiement personne ne se penche sur les options alternatives telle que mdev et que seul eudev à la prévalence des devs...   :Confused: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Bozoo, si tu as besoin de testeurs LXDE, je veux bien faire le pas vers mdev.

----------

## xaviermiller

http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/the-biggest-myths

----------

## VinzC

Merci boozo, je coimprends un peu mieux tes réticences maintenant.

Ceci dit, je me demande ce que ça coûterait de développer une bibliothèque d'abstraction du gestionnaire de périphériques. Je pense à une bibliothèque qui ferait office de proxy automatique entre udev (préféré, ou pas), eudev et un autre comme mdev. Il faudrait bien sûr que cette bibliothèque soit d'abord entièrement compatible (API et ABI, c'est ça?) avec udev et fournir les même binaires. Ensuite il faudrait arriver à refaire le même travail avec mdev et à mon avis ça va être du sport. Mais au moins, ça permettrait d'installer les paquets qui dépendent de udev, quitte à ce que l'utilisateur fasse lui-même le patching de tous ses logiciels. Mais bon, ça aurait au moins le mérite de conserver le choix de l'un ou de l'autre sans en avoir les inconvénients.

On peut déjà y arriver avec udev et eudev. Suffirait que les développeurs fassent dépendre leurs applis de cette bibliothèque d'abstraction plutôt que d'un gestionnaire en particulier. Un peu comme on le fait avec glibc et uclibc. Mais bon, j'affabule peut-être. Z'en pensez quoi?

----------

## xaviermiller

Le retour de HAL ?

----------

## VinzC

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Le retour de HAL ?

 

 :Laughing: 

Disons que dans ce cas précis, il ne s'agirait que d'effectuer une correspondance 1-à-1, pas de fournir des services supplémentaires. Je pensais surtout à udisks et toutes ces petites bibliothèques bien utiles dont il serait obligatoire de se passer si on opte pour autre chose que udev.

----------

## El_Goretto

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/the-biggest-myths

 

/me lit

"mmmm...

Roooooh...

RROOOOOHHHHHH...."

Bon, on va pas recommencer, hein. Mais bon, voilà quoi. Mention spéciale à l'auto-justification du 7.

Sans compter l'opposition constante linux/systemd. Wait... what??

/me ferme la page après le 7.

edit:

/me continue de le lire en cachette

"OMGWTFBBQ LE 13!!"

----------

## boozo

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> Bozoo, si tu as besoin de testeurs LXDE, je veux bien faire le pas vers mdev.

 

Ahaa ben merci 2 essayeurs ce sera pas un mal pour détecter des bugs éventuels   :Wink: 

Alors j'annonce :

 *Quote:*   

> Gentoo@world + Desktop Lxde --without-*kit && --without-udev --> ça roule !!!  

 

Bon j'ai un peu ch*** hier soir (m'enfin pourquoi je me lance dans ce genre de truc à 23h un dimanche  :Mr. Green:  )

J'étais en full evdev et j'ai complètement zappé de réintégrer le support xf86-input-keyboard et xf86-input-mouse avant de rebooter...

Grand moment de solitude à 00h45   :Laughing: 

Et bisûr tant qu'a faire les choses bien : aucun de livecd sous la main en prévision du cataclisme

(M'voyez là ? et là m'voyer ? on me voit, on me voit pas ; on voit pas, on me voit)

J'avais un beau système avec un X mais plus de moyen de lui parler   :Laughing: 

Après 2,3 mandales et quelques insultes autoproférées à mon encontre suis passé en mode interactif au boot et un #mount -o rw,remount / m'a permis de remettre de l'ordre... 1 heure plus tard...

Sinon voilà là çà tourne faut que je teste un peu et après je dis

n.b. j'ai édité le post initial pour mettre lien et retro lien vers ici pour faire le suivi ; ferai un bilan dans un fil dédié quand j'aurai un peu de vécu avec et selon les retours/commentaires de Xavier ^^

----------

## VinzC

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/the-biggest-myths

 

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> Bon, on va pas recommencer, hein. Mais bon, voilà quoi. Mention spéciale à l'auto-justification du 7.
> 
> Sans compter l'opposition constante linux/systemd. Wait... what??

 

Ça sent un peu le «J'ai raison et je vous emmerde», hein...

EDIT: Je n'ai rien dit!

----------

## xaviermiller

@bozoo: que dois-je faire dans Xorg pour avoir la souris et le clavier qui fonctionnent ? Pour le moment, je n'ai configuré que le keyboard layout. Dois-je préciser les liens vers les device /dev/mouse et /dev/keyboard ?

----------

## boozo

@XavierMiller: Faut juste faire les fichiers dans /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ (au départ j'avais le bon keymap sur les tty et en qwerty sous X)

J'ai un peu mixé les 2 procédures : la base selon le wiki et un peu sur le how-to mdev-like-a-boss  :Wink: 

 */etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/10.keyboard.conf wrote:*   

> Section "InputDevice" 
> 
>         Identifier "Keyboard0"
> 
> 	Driver "kbd"
> ...

 

 */etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/30.mouse.conf wrote:*   

> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> 	identifier "Mouse0"
> 
> 	driver "mouse"
> ...

 

----------

## xaviermiller

oki. Je vais tester ce soir  :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *VinzC wrote:*   

> Merci boozo, je coimprends un peu mieux tes réticences maintenant.
> 
> Ceci dit, je me demande ce que ça coûterait de développer une bibliothèque d'abstraction du gestionnaire de périphériques. Je pense à une bibliothèque qui ferait office de proxy automatique entre udev (préféré, ou pas), eudev et un autre comme mdev. Il faudrait bien sûr que cette bibliothèque soit d'abord entièrement compatible (API et ABI, c'est ça?) avec udev et fournir les même binaires. Ensuite il faudrait arriver à refaire le même travail avec mdev et à mon avis ça va être du sport. Mais au moins, ça permettrait d'installer les paquets qui dépendent de udev, quitte à ce que l'utilisateur fasse lui-même le patching de tous ses logiciels. Mais bon, ça aurait au moins le mérite de conserver le choix de l'un ou de l'autre sans en avoir les inconvénients.
> 
> On peut déjà y arriver avec udev et eudev. Suffirait que les développeurs fassent dépendre leurs applis de cette bibliothèque d'abstraction plutôt que d'un gestionnaire en particulier. Un peu comme on le fait avec glibc et uclibc. Mais bon, j'affabule peut-être. Z'en pensez quoi?

 

C'est la libudev qui sert à faire l'interfaçage, et en effet ça serait bien que son API soit documentée, ce qui permettrai de la réimplementer avec une autre lib pour d'autres dev-manager. D'ailleurs ça serait aussi utile pour causer avec devd sous FreeBSD (le problème s'est posé avec les derniers Xorg qui veulent udev).

EDIT: les modos, faudrait penser à rotate le thread, on a dépassé les 25 pages  :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

La suite ici !

----------

